# Probleme mit 1&1 (aktuell)



## Shibozu (22. Januar 2009)

Hab grad nen kleines problem die komplette wowseite sowie arsenal etc. und wow selber geht nicht. Wenn ich mich versuche einzuloggen dann steht da er konnte keine verbindung aufbaun und bei den seiten steht (netzwerk überschreitung).

Die amerikanischen seiten laufen ohne probleme, könnt ihr in wow rein oder habt ihr das selbe problem?


----------



## Oriontos (22. Januar 2009)

bei mir geht auch nichts. aber das der amerikanische zeug geht ist ja kein wunder oder? die sind ja was "besseres" xD

naja bin dann aber eh erstmal für die nächsten 6bis7 stunden wech


----------



## xTaR (22. Januar 2009)

Aha , du gehst also bis 13 Uhr arbeiten ? Deinen Job möcht ich haben...


----------



## eradgon (22. Januar 2009)

hi lol



ja das selbe auch das ist voll mist sag ich euch



hatte ein thema über die erstellt grins


----------



## Damoriana (22. Januar 2009)

hmm weiss nicht was ihr habt bei mir geht alles


----------



## Shibozu (22. Januar 2009)

das könnte jetzt ewig so weiter gehen wenn ich bei dir jetzt das hier posten würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HerrGott (22. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir geht auch nichts, weder wow, noch irgend eine Seite von Blizzard zu wow.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (22. Januar 2009)

also bei mir geht auch alles kann mich also nicht beschweren^^

hier bisl musik^^


----------



## eradgon (22. Januar 2009)

es geht auch nix



ist bestimmt wieder ein wichtig tuher


----------



## Shibozu (22. Januar 2009)

nennt auch mal bitte euren internet provider also ich bin derzeit bei 1 & 1


----------



## Calystro (22. Januar 2009)

hmmm trink dir mal nen kaffee und mach die äugens auf .... da steht was von "ab um 5:00 werden die server neu gestartet :-D 

jaja noch net ganz  wach aber die mühle iss schon am rennen :-)) 

schönen tag noch


----------



## eradgon (22. Januar 2009)

auch bei 1 und 1



jetzt sa noch das liegt an 1 und 1


----------



## Shibozu (22. Januar 2009)

möglich ist es bei diversen anderen sites gings auch nicht :/ das wär aufjedenfall kein zufall wenn jeder bei dem es nicht geht 1 & 1 hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodahn (22. Januar 2009)

Auch 1&1, geht bei mir auch ned...

Naja ein bißchen HL² Episode 2 zocken...^^

Weiß einer wann Episode 3 rauskommt?


----------



## Damoriana (22. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch bei 1&1 und wie gesagt es geht alles und der neustart war schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (22. Januar 2009)

t-online aber 1&1 hat meist übernommene leitungen von t online 

aber bei mir gehts komisch

nich ärgern hier was zum lachen








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loretos (22. Januar 2009)

Moin ,
bei mir geht es auch nicht -.-


----------



## eradgon (22. Januar 2009)

oh man 
wodran das wieder liegt 


der eine sagt es geht ja darum wundert es mich ja


----------



## Lari (22. Januar 2009)

Gestern ohne Probleme und Lags gespielt, Patch geladen etc.
Momentan scheint BLizzard leichte Probleme zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibozu (22. Januar 2009)

ich glaube  es liegt an 1 & 1 .. nen freund von mir hab ich grad nen link geschickt von der wow seite und sie funzt bei ihm : /


----------



## Damoriana (22. Januar 2009)

das es an 1&1 liegt kann ich immernochnicht bestätigen da ich es auch hebe und rein komme hier der beweis^^

obwohl ich 1&1 habe


----------



## eradgon (22. Januar 2009)

ich habe da noch ne andere vermutung


kann das sein das die leute die fehler haben aus sh bzw hamburg und so kommen weil ich bis jetzt mit leuten die aus sh und hh kommen gesprochen habe die probleme haben


wie man sieht hat der in dortmund keine probleme


----------



## Shibozu (22. Januar 2009)

jo ist ja nicht so das 1 & 1 eine hauptzentrale haben wo alle verbindung ganz deutschland einlaufen ^^


----------



## Damoriana (22. Januar 2009)

autsch der aus dortmund is ne die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shoome (22. Januar 2009)

ja kann gut sein das es keine bundesweite störung gibt, sondern nur auf bestimmt kreise... haben die öfter...

bei mir gehts au nicht und ich komm aus ffm / mainz die umgebung...


----------



## eradgon (22. Januar 2009)

na gut es aus dem ruhrpott hat keine probleme ^^


----------



## Shibozu (22. Januar 2009)

der alli  <-  da brauch man kein die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loretos (22. Januar 2009)

Ok hamburg könnte ne Theorie sein.
Komme zwar aus Niedersachsen aber ca. 40 km von Hamburg entfernt -.-

Gruß
Loretos


----------



## shoome (22. Januar 2009)

hamburg passt nich so ganz.. wie gesagt ffm komm ich und das is nen stück!
mich regt am meisten auf, das wir hier in der umgebun grad vor 3 wochen schon so ne störung hatten... nur das die 3tage anhielt... :/


----------



## Nargazz (22. Januar 2009)

Mal ne andere Geschichte - seit dem Patch gestern alle 5-10 Minuten Disconnects oder Standbild -Addons alle abgeglichen, Treiber Hardware etc läuft alles und ist geprüft fehlerfrei. Der Rechner läuft sonst 24 Stunden ohne ein Problem - außer bei WoW

Ist schon irgendwas bekannt ob mit den Patch Probleme mit Hard/Software aufgetreten sind?

Aber zum Thema: Einloggen ist bei mir (kurzfristig) möglich


----------



## eradgon (22. Januar 2009)

ja kann ja auch ein bestimmter kreis sein


bin ich froh das ich nächste woche wieder alice habe


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (22. Januar 2009)

wahnsinns thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibozu (22. Januar 2009)

falls es heut nachmittag immer noch so ein sollte tu ich mal ein paar telefonate machen, dann teil ich es mit wenn ich was weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## melodyz (22. Januar 2009)

hi,

sitz in sh und hab genau das gleiche prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevie6666 (22. Januar 2009)

kann mich da leider nur anschliessen... sh und 1&1


----------



## HerrGott (22. Januar 2009)

Kann ma wer die Tel.nr. vom Blizzard Support posten? Dan ruf ich da ma an. 
Komm nicht an die Nr. da ich auch nicht auf die HP komme.
1&1
Avira
WinXP
MZ


----------



## Shibozu (22. Januar 2009)

guck ma ins wow handbuch ^^

edit: hier 0900 1 200 10 60 (technischer support innerhalb deutschlands)


----------



## blacktor (22. Januar 2009)

wow-europe.com schrieb:
			
		

> Rechnungssupport
> Unser Rechnungssupport hilft bei jeglichen Fragen bezüglich Abrechnung, Authentifizierungsschlüssel, oder Einrichtung und Kündigung von Accounts.
> 
> Innerhalb Deutschlands: 0800 101 2242 (kostenlos)
> ...





			
				wow-europe.com schrieb:
			
		

> Technischer Kundendienst
> Unsere Öffnungszeiten sind:
> 
> Montags und Dienstags von 10:30 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr (Pariser Zeit)
> ...


wirste noch ein bisschen warten müssen.


----------



## Amidamaro (22. Januar 2009)

naja auch ich hier im Süder der BRD habe das gleiche Prblem das ich keinen Verbindung bekomme , hat also nix mit dem Hamburger Standort zu tun :-)


----------



## HerrGott (22. Januar 2009)

Son Rotz um 10.30 muss ich auf die Arbeit.


----------



## shoome (22. Januar 2009)

bin grad im laden, werd um 9 mal die händler-hotline von 1&1 anrufen... wenn ich dann was genaueres weiß geb ich natürlich bescheid!


----------



## Amidamaro (22. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht haste dann Glück und wenn du heimkommst das es dann wieder geht ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. Januar 2009)

ihr helden solltet es vielleicht mal im offi forum (technik) schreiben. was wollt ihr im buffed forum mit dem thread erreichen?


----------



## eradgon (22. Januar 2009)

du held wir kommen bei wow nicht rein und auch nicht auf der seite



held 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. Januar 2009)

eradgon schrieb:


> du held wir kommen bei wow nicht rein und auch nicht auf der seite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, sorry. das hatte ich überlesen. aber trotzdem werdet ihr hier im buffed forum nicht mehr erreichen.


----------



## high55555 (22. Januar 2009)

Bin auch bei 1&1 und komme auch aus Dortmund und bei mir geht auch nix. Ist also wohl kein 1&1 Problem.

Lg


----------



## Zodrock (22. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir klappts auch net komme aus Kiel und hab auch 1 & 1


----------



## Rakez (22. Januar 2009)

hab auch 1&1 komme aus karlsruhe und es geht auh nicht.

Wäre jemand so nett der das hier liest und der auf die WoW Webseite kommt einen Post im Technik Forum dort zu eröffnen und hier her zu linken??

Danke


----------



## Amidamaro (22. Januar 2009)

ich aus Stuttgart und hab auch 1 & 1  scheint echt bundesweit zu sein das problem


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

also, an 1 & 1 kanns net liegen, habs auch aber ich komm überall rein wo ich will auser bei wow. das heisst dann wohl dass es ein problem bei blizzard ist


----------



## Imba-Krieger (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab kein Problem.

Bei mir funzt alles   :-P


----------



## Amidamaro (22. Januar 2009)

hm schon komisch das es bei einigen funzt wie man schon sagt und bei anderen nicht


----------



## Rakez (22. Januar 2009)

BUMP

geht noch immer nicht. Bitte jemand der auf die WOW Seite kommt für UNS nen Post eröffnen und das Problem schildern. Das betrifft scheinbar sehr viele Leute


----------



## Beaster (22. Januar 2009)

1&1 aus SH Hier geht auch nüscht und bei curse komme ich auch nicht auf die Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

hi, ähhm wen soviele dieses problem haben und hier im chat paar leute sind die bei wow reinkommen, könnte einer vlt mal im wow-europe forum nachfragen oder so meinstens antworten ja gm`s....


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

auserdem betrifft es auch leute die nicht bei 1&1 sind wie ne freundin von mir. schan blöd, gestern der neue patch der ewig gedauert hat zu installieren und heute kommt man net rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakez (22. Januar 2009)

ok dann ist es wohl doch ein 1&1 Problem wenn curse.com auch net geht. Bei mir übrigens auch nicht, habs grad probiert


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

seh ich auch grade curse geht nicht und hab auch 1&1


----------



## Mitzushi (22. Januar 2009)

Hehe, 1&1 hat eine Initiative gegegn WoW-Sucht gestartet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nee, Spaß beiseite, dann liegts wohl wirklich an eurem Provider.
Klingt nach DNS-Problemen, sind wohl die DNS-Server von 1&1 abgesackt.
Kam auch schonmal bei Kabel Dtl. vor, einige Seiten/Programme gingen, andere nicht.
Könnt ihr nur warten und Tee trinken, Blizz kann da net viel machen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Januar 2009)

hmm bin auch bei 1und 1 und ich war heute morgen von 7 bis 8 Uhr online


----------



## Amidamaro (22. Januar 2009)

und wie ist es jetzt Ohrènsammler? Komst du nun rein ins Game?


----------



## Altsahir (22. Januar 2009)

Habt ihr schon mal versucht in eurem Modem/Router mal einen alternativen DNS Server einzutragen? 

Eine Liste gäbe es hier

ich hatte so ein Problem auch mal, das konnte ich so überbrücken. War damals allerdings t-com

Gruss Alts

Edit.: Als Test würde auch reichen im Browser statt www.wow-europe.com mal 80.239.186.22 einzugeben


----------



## Amidamaro (22. Januar 2009)

nee da fummel ich nicht rum bin leider kein PC Profi bevor ich da was falsch mache^^


----------



## Altsahir (22. Januar 2009)

Amidamaro schrieb:


> nee da fummel ich nicht rum bin leider kein PC Profi bevor ich da was falsch mache^^



Du musst nur in deinem Router bei 'Alternativer DNS-Server' eine der ips eintragen ... aber wie ich sagte, gib doch mal im Browser die ip 80.239.186.22 ein, das ist www.wow-europe.com


----------



## Ruka (22. Januar 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Du musst nur in deinem Router bei 'Alternativer DNS-Server' eine der ips eintragen ... aber wie ich sagte, gib doch mal im Browser die ip 80.239.186.22 ein, das ist www.wow-europe.com




das funktioniert leider auch nicht...jedenfalls nicht bei mir...


----------



## Altsahir (22. Januar 2009)

Ruka schrieb:


> das funktioniert leider auch nicht...jedenfalls nicht bei mir...


Dann ist es wohl doch kein Problem der Namensauflösung ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Januar 2009)

Amidamaro schrieb:


> und wie ist es jetzt Ohrènsammler? Komst du nun rein ins Game?




ich frag mal meinen Chef ob ichs schnell installieren darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodrock (22. Januar 2009)

meint ihr das hält länger an das login problem?


----------



## wardamon (22. Januar 2009)

also bei mir funzt alles


----------



## Ruka (22. Januar 2009)

Zodrock schrieb:


> meint ihr das hält länger an das login problem?




das wissen nur die götter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hat denn mittlerweile mal jemand der auf die wow seite kommt was im technischen forum geschrieben ?


----------



## Rakez (22. Januar 2009)

kann mal wer schauen ob ein Thread im technik Forum bereits eröffnet wurde


----------



## Amidamaro (22. Januar 2009)

dnan gehörst du zu den glücklichen Wardamon :-)


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

naja, kan man nicht genau sage, aber ich hoffe doch bald.
Hat eig. einer der wow zocken kann schon nach geguckt auf wow-europe im forum ob da was steht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

also, blizzard komm ich inzwischen rein, aber nicht in den support


----------



## Stormofhell (22. Januar 2009)

bei mir gehts auch net hab auch 1&1 und meine anderen spiele die man im  internet gehn auch net gehn auch net


----------



## JOCKER63 (22. Januar 2009)

Hallole erstmal

na hatte auch das prob und binn auch 1&1
jedoch nach neustart und routerneustart ging alles wieder
hoffe das hilft etwas  allo an 1&1 kanns net liegen

MFG  SIGGI63


----------



## Ravenjin (22. Januar 2009)

neee wow geht nich


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Januar 2009)

skyhi schrieb:


> naja, kan man nicht genau sage, aber ich hoffe doch bald.
> Hat eig. einer der wow zocken kann schon nach geguckt auf wow-europe im forum ob da was steht ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja gibt nen Thread der aber erst aus zwei Post besteht 




> Kein Zugang zu WoW Seiten mit 1&1   22.01.2009 00:21:15 PST
> 
> 
> Wie ich gerade im Buffed Forum gelesen haben kommen Spieler die den Provider 1&1 nutzen auf keine WoW Seite...nur zur Info.
> ...


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

OK !! habs rausgefunden, hab grade mitm kumpel geredet er hatte das prob auch einfach routerneu starten ganz easy =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tron68 (22. Januar 2009)

mit 1und1 keine Verbindung mit den wow Servern, weder login noch Webseiten, auch nach Router Neustart nicht.
Auf der Arbeit mit Arcor keine Verbindungsprobleme.

lg


----------



## Gnorgh (22. Januar 2009)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich am 31.12. Da ging bei mir auch nichts und bei Freunden lief es einwandfrei. Ich denke, dass 1&1 da regionale Probleme hat, zumindest hin und wieder!

Edit: Ein Routerreset hatte bei mir nicht geholfen...


----------



## Flatrian (22. Januar 2009)

"aber 1&1 hat meist übernommene leitungen von t online "

Die sind schon lange nicht mehr bei T-Offline.


----------



## Stormofhell (22. Januar 2009)

neustart hat bei mir auch nix gebracht


----------



## Zodrock (22. Januar 2009)

jo hat nix geholfen den router und pc zu rebooten


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (22. Januar 2009)

Routerneustart Erfolglos

1&1 bekommt man keinen an die Strippe - Kumpel angerufen der dort werkelt - denen steigen gerade massigst Kunden aufs Dach weil Zugriff auf WoW nicht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakten:
NICHT regional bedingt
1&1-Problem
Scheints denen hats beim Routing was zerschossen, in einigen WENIGEN Ausnahmen geht wohl noch eine Verbindung, sind offenbar Leute die ein alternatives 1&1-Routing haben.
Bei der großen Mehrzahl gehts nicht...

Und was machen sie? Richtig.... sie arbeiten dran *g*


----------



## Neutrino (22. Januar 2009)

Das liegt mal wieder an 1und1.
Man kann sowas auch hier prüfen http://www.heise.de/netze/tools/imonitor-i...net-stoerungen/

Ich versuche schon den ganzen Morgen die Störung zu melden aber die Leitungen sind überlastet, hoffe die bekommen das hin bzw merken es auch selbst das der DNS mal wieder nicht geht.

Gruss Neutri


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

hab auch bei 1&1 angerufen, angeblich kein problem bekannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (22. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> hab auch bei 1&1 angerufen, angeblich kein problem bekannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo, ist das Problem bei deren externen Callcentern, da sind Probleme nie Bekannt - so wimmelt man Anrufer schnell ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



iMonitor – Internet-Störungen
Aktuelle Störungsmeldungen unserer User
1&1
Vorwahl 	Ort 	Störungsbeginn 	Dauer 	Art der Störung 	Zugang 	 
0202 	Wuppertal/Ost 	Mi, 21.01.09, 10:11 	dauert an 	Kein DSL-Sync 	ADSL 	Details
0221 	köln/Sued 	Mi, 21.01.09, 21:00 	dauert an 	Verbindungsabbrüche 	ADSL 	Details
0511 	Hannover/West 	Mi, 21.01.09, 11:00 	2 h 5 min 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06104 	Obertshausen/Nord 	Do, 22.01.09, 04:00 	46 min 	keine Anmeldung möglich 	ADSL 	Details
06147 	Trebur/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 08:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06171 	Oberursel/Sued 	Mi, 21.01.09, 13:00 	dauert an 	sehr geringer Datendurchsatz 	ADSL 	Details
0711 	Stuttgart/West 	Do, 22.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details


----------



## bcm4web (22. Januar 2009)

also bei mir is auch alles tot. WoW Seite samt Arsenal Down, der Launcher kann keine verbindung zum Newsserver herstellen und bei wow bekomm ich die meldung "konnte keine verbindung herstellen"

und das ganze bei 2 accounts & 2 verschiedenen rechnern.


----------



## Amidamaro (22. Januar 2009)

ach ja das sind eben die tücken der Technik :-( und nin hat mal mal frei und will zocken dann gehts net


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

jepp, bin auch zwangsweise zu hause. wollte heut eigentlich auf 68 kommen damit ich nordend kann. schade hat sich wohl erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodrock (22. Januar 2009)

jo bin krank geschrieben und hau mich jetzt vor die goltze..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Höly1 (22. Januar 2009)

hehe  jop binn aucgh 1&1 im raum bodensee  auch da gehts ned hab auch urlaub


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

tja, ein bundesweites problem


----------



## Drkalo (22. Januar 2009)

Super dieses 1und1 problem *wieder kein WOW zocken das stinkt mir * werde sobald ich kan den anbieter wechseln die gehen mir echt auf densenkel solangsam 


geh dann auch mal vor die glotze^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JOCKER63 (22. Januar 2009)

Hallole ich mal wieder  "lacht"

nun hats ein server neustart gegeben  und ich komm nu auch nicht mehr rein  "grummel"
was mich wundert is das ich nur auf meinen server (RvD) nicht mehr komme auf andere könnt ich jederzeit neue chars erstellen und spielen "kopfkratz" hmm
na ja ist ärgerlich 
werde nun mal öfters den router neustarten vieleicht mag eine ip ja wow


----------



## Salanea (22. Januar 2009)

Drkalo schrieb:


> Super dieses 1und1 problem *wieder kein WOW zocken das stinkt mir * werde sobald ich kan den anbieter wechseln die gehen mir echt auf densenkel solangsam
> 
> 
> geh dann auch mal vor die glotze^^
> ...




dito

bin bei 1&1 SH.

nunja, das letzte Mal hat dieses Problem 72 Stunden angehalten -.- schaun wir mal...
Danke an den Poster weiter oben...so weiss man wenigstens was los ist, statt sich die Standart Antwort anhören zu müssen: Wir haben kein Problem^^


----------



## Ugdan (22. Januar 2009)

auch 1&1 aus SH auch kein WOW

ich kenne diese probleme von früher mit 1&1 und einigen Internetseiten sowie einem Onlinespiel ( nicht WOW).
Damals musste 1&1 mich immer alle 72 Stunden auf eine andere IP setzen und alle Probleme waren weg.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir ging es heute morgen!

Bis kurz nach 5 Uhr dann kam die Meldung der Realm "DieAldor" wird "neu gestartet. Und was war? Pustekuchen! Ich konnte zwar auf Shattrath spielen aber obwohl DieAldor als online angezeigt wurde konnte ich dort nicht mehr zu meinen Chars.

Edit: Telekomnutzer aus dem Raum Freiburg


----------



## Existenzio (22. Januar 2009)

gerade bei 1&1 angerufen Problem ist seit heute Nacht bekannt 

alle mit einer Ip von 71/72/75 und 95 am anfang haben kommen net mehr rein Störung dauert an und sie wissen nicht wan oder wie sie es lösen können 

naja hat sich ja erledigt heute bei mir mit 25er kel und Malygos legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fucking 1&1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Pepper (22. Januar 2009)

Toll da will man seine Freien Tag geniessen und kann net dadeln-.-. Ich komme aus dem Raum hamburg und bin wie der zufall will auch bei 1&1.

Hab bereits meine Router diverse mal neu gestarted und die Firmware aktualisiert aber keine besserung in sicht.
Naja wird man sich die Zeit wohl mit Css oder Fernsehen vertreiben müssen 

Mfg
dr.pepper


----------



## Tril Server Thrall (22. Januar 2009)

JO bei mir auch ALLES DOWN !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fing Gestern schon an mit Bug´s in HDB .. waren zu 4rt drinn  und haben das teil geilo gerushed
stehen vorm endboss... Jo die 1 HP hatte er dann amende .. nur müsste der Boss langsam verschwinden dann down gehen ...


jo haben 5 min auf 1 Hp auf den rumgekloppt .. aufeinmal hate er wieder 100 Life .. ok wieder auf 1 Hp runtergeballert !!! Passierte wieder nix ausser 

das der boss uns alle ge Onehittet hat !! LoL....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thadwow (22. Januar 2009)

Habe auch 1&1 wie laee wissen gehts ned... das beste ist aber das man sich ned mal mit anderen Spielen ablenken kann, denn z.b Steam geht auch nicht : )

naja ich hoffe es geht bald wieder 

MfG Thad


----------



## shoome (22. Januar 2009)

Sooo... um mal ein bisschen klarheit hier rein zu bringen... hab gerade über mein laden bei der händler hotline von 1&1 angerufen.. Es liegt momentan eine bundesweite Störung vor, hauptsächlich in den IP bereichen 71.xxx, 72.xxx und 91.xxx aber streuweise auch in anderen.
Die störung bezieht sich laut techniker auf dns server, vorallem auf die verschiedenster online spiele...
sie wollen es angeblich bis heute abend geregelt haben... wenn um 17 uhr noch nix geht, ruf ich noch mal an später!

Hoffe konnte einigen weiterhelfen und sie davon abhalten an ihren routerconfigs rumzubasteln etc ;-)


----------



## Ugdan (22. Januar 2009)

Hat schon mal einer bei 1&1 nachgefragt ob sie einem eine neue IP zuweisen um dieses Problem zu umgehen.
Vor 2-3 Jahren hat 1&1 das gemacht.


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

-.- hab grade bei 1&1 angerufen das problem ist bis spätestens morgen behoben meinen die..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodahn (22. Januar 2009)

Thadwow schrieb:


> Habe auch 1&1 wie laee wissen gehts ned... das beste ist aber das man sich ned mal mit anderen Spielen ablenken kann, denn z.b Steam geht auch nicht : )
> 
> naja ich hoffe es geht bald wieder
> 
> MfG Thad



Steam funzt, hab grad die C&C 3-Demo runtergeladen und gespielt!


----------



## Thadwow (22. Januar 2009)

Bei mir leider nicht... naja dann werde ich mal bis heute abend an die frische lust zum Wandern gehen *spaß*

MfG Thad


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

na prima, freier tag und sowas. wenn problem bis morgen behoben bringt es mir nix mehr. muss dann wieder arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zenturionzi (22. Januar 2009)

keine probleme bin bei telekom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wormie (22. Januar 2009)

Existenzio schrieb:


> gerade bei 1&1 angerufen Problem ist seit heute Nacht bekannt
> 
> alle mit einer Ip von 71/72/75 und 95 am anfang haben kommen net mehr rein Störung dauert an und sie wissen nicht wan oder wie sie es lösen können
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, habe meinen Router neu gestartet und eine 89er IP bekommen, jetzt gehts wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maragus (22. Januar 2009)

Ich bin nicht bei 1&1. Allerdings kann ich mich auf den Server "Der Rat von Dalaran" auch nich einloggen. Andere Server gehen...


----------



## MrNice1975 (22. Januar 2009)

JOCKER63 schrieb:


> Hallole ich mal wieder  "lacht"
> 
> nun hats ein server neustart gegeben  und ich komm nu auch nicht mehr rein  "grummel"
> was mich wundert is das ich nur auf meinen server (RvD) nicht mehr komme auf andere könnt ich jederzeit neue chars erstellen und spielen "kopfkratz" hmm
> ...



Bei mir das gleiche Problem! Server wurden Neugestartet und zeit dem kein Einloggen auf RvD möglich!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das merkwürdige ist das der Server on gezeigt wird, und ein Einloggen auf jedem anderen möglich ist/wäre???


----------



## Schietenkleier (22. Januar 2009)

Moin
bin aus SH, habe auch 1und1

nach Router Neustart funktioniert es


----------



## MrNice1975 (22. Januar 2009)

Finds nur echt schade das da net mal ne Meldung von Blizz kommt was den Rat von dalaran betrifft!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann der Server noch als On anzuzeigen is echt nen starkes Stück!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrNice1975 (22. Januar 2009)

MrNice1975 schrieb:


> Finds nur echt schade das da net mal ne Meldung von Blizz kommt was den Rat von dalaran betrifft!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ok, ziehe den letzten Post zurück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wird jetzt offiziel als Offline angezeigt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalis (22. Januar 2009)

Oriontos schrieb:


> bei mir geht auch nichts. aber das der amerikanische zeug geht ist ja kein wunder oder? die sind ja was "besseres" xD




Naturlich sind die was "besseres" hast du was anderes erwartet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buuge (22. Januar 2009)

zenturionzi schrieb:


> keine probleme bin bei telekom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir auch net :> 
telekom ftw


----------



## Müllermilch (22. Januar 2009)

Die Wahrheit ist das WoW die Server Runtergefahren hat!Blizzard hat die letzten Monate verluste gemacht,deswegen haben sie die Server runtergefahren(Leider für immer).Traurig aber wahr ;(


----------



## nuxxar* (22. Januar 2009)

1&1 so wie T-Online haben Server-Probleme.

WoW-Hotline gleicht 9-live, man muss Glück haben in Die Leitung zu kommen...

Abwarten und Tee trinken...
Oder; Geh doch mal wieder vor die Tür! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxxar* (22. Januar 2009)

1&1 so wie T-Online haben Server-Probleme.

WoW-Hotline gleicht 9-live, man muss Glück haben in Die Leitung zu kommen...

Abwarten und Tee trinken...
Oder; Geh doch mal wieder vor die Tür! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

so leute neue info von 1&1 von wow problem nix bekannt (angeblich) nur steam programme seien betroffen. nur warum funktioniert dann nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

O.O mir sagten sie das problem sei bekannt und wird bis spätestens morgen aufgehoben


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

ja, hatte ja auch vorhin schon angerufen, da war es bekannt (komisch) und ausgerechnet heut wo ich ne ini ausgemacht hab wo ich als heilerin fungieren sollte. tja, die werden sich auch freuen dass ich net on bin


----------



## Thadwow (22. Januar 2009)

Bei so vielen Problemmeldungen und Fehlern werden sie sich sicher bemühen sehr schnell etwas zu unternehmen... da viele Hompepages auch nicht erreichbar sind..(z.b paypal, curse, wowinterface, wow europe und und und...)

MfG Thad


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

naja schon komisch bei einigen geht das ja auch wen sie einfach den router neustarten 
ach das is doch voll der mist -.-


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

wurde mir auch empfohlen von 1&1 routerneustart hat aber nix gebracht.


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

naja abwarten.
auf welchem realm spielstn ?


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

tirion, aber ich kann mich ja net mal einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> wurde mir auch empfohlen von 1&1 routerneustart hat aber nix gebracht.




Das Problem ist dass nach jedem Routerneustart eine neue IP vergeben wird, wer das Glueck hat dann KEINE 71/72/75/95 am Anfang seiner IP zu ergattern bei dem funktionierts danach.
Das Problem scheint also eindeutig im Routing der DNS Server zu liegen.


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

jup, geht mir genauso
ich geb alles ein dann steht da    .......verbindung wird aufgebaut.......
und dann irgendwann die verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden.....


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

das beste ist ja, meine ip fängt mit ner ganz anderen nummer an


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

naja ich starte dann paar mal mein router neu bye^^


----------



## Altsahir (22. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass nach jedem Routerneustart eine neue IP vergeben wird, wer das Glueck hat dann KEINE 71/72/75/95 am Anfang seiner IP zu ergattern bei dem funktionierts danach.
> Das Problem scheint also eindeutig im Routing der DNS Server zu liegen.



Mann muss nicht zwingend den Router dauernd neustarten ... ein Klick auf Disconnect/Connect in der Routerconfigseite (idr. 192.168.2.1 oder so) reicht in der Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Alts


----------



## Ravenkiss (22. Januar 2009)

Wahrscheinlich wurde die frage schon tausendmal gestellt aber könnt ihr euch überhaupt normal einlogen? bei komme immer einen Fehlermeldung dir mich vertröstet und sag ich soll es später noch man versuchen und das geht schon seid gestern 16uhr so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Mann muss nicht zwingend den Router dauernd neustarten ... ein Klick auf Disconnect/Connect in der Routerconfigseite (idr. 192.168.2.1 oder so) reicht in der Regel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Damit hast du natuerlich ebenfalls recht :-) ich wollte ja nur erklaeren warum ein Neustart bei einigen helfen kann.... :-)


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

lol, jetzt komm ich nicht mal mehr in fritz box rein


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

... schrieb:


> jup, geht mir genauso
> hab ne ganz andere IP.....




Welche IP hat man dir denn zugeteilt?


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

mhhh jetzt mal ne ganz dumme frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo kann man eig. die ip adresse nachgucken ^^


----------



## Othnaku (22. Januar 2009)

skyhi schrieb:


> mhhh jetzt mal ne ganz dumme frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



www.wieistmeineip.de/


----------



## Altsahir (22. Januar 2009)

skyhi schrieb:


> mhhh jetzt mal ne ganz dumme frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eigene IP-Adresse -> Start/Ausführen cmd 
ipconfig

z.b.' tracrert www.buffed.de' liefert die ip verfolgung bis zum buffed Server. Da solltest Du Deinen Router eigentlich auch finden.

Internet ip (Also die vom Router nach aussen) sollte der Router anzeigen (Config mit dem Browser öffnen sollte 192.168.2.1 o.ä. sein)

Edith sagt http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ geht natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

ty


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

so sry nochmal ne dumme frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man startet den router doch neu wen man das lan-kabel ziet richtig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

*zieht*


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

skyhi schrieb:


> so sry nochmal ne dumme frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ummm noe :-) damit erhaelt nur dein PC ne neue IP vom Router via DHCP die Router IP aender das nicht :-)


----------



## Martok (22. Januar 2009)

xTaR schrieb:


> Aha , du gehst also bis 13 Uhr arbeiten ? Deinen Job möcht ich haben...




wer im büro schafft hat meist einen 9to5 job.

aber in der verarbeitenden industrie mit hohen maschinen-investitionskosten, wird oft 24h also rund um die uhr produziert.
dh.  3 schicht betrieb, wie die schichten liegen ist meist bei jedem unternehmen anderst.


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

ok ^^ un wie starte ich ihn dann neu^^
peinlich ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

skyhi schrieb:


> ok ^^ un wie starte ich ihn dann neu^^
> peinlich ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die einfachste und sicherste Variante ist wohl den Stecker ziehen (Also Stromzufuhr unterbrechen :-) ). Ansonsten gehts auch direkt im Router aber anhand Deiner Fragen lassen wir das lieber :-)


----------



## Piewke (22. Januar 2009)

hmm wie disconnecte ich bei der fritzbox die ip denn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grml


----------



## Othnaku (22. Januar 2009)

skyhi schrieb:


> ok ^^ un wie starte ich ihn dann neu^^
> peinlich ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einmal gibt es diese Website, da kannst du dir n Programm dafür runterladen

Ansonsten einfach Stromkabel vom Router ziehen, 10 Sekunden warten und wieder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint, dass ich zu langsam war...


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

ne sag ruhig wie gehts noch ^^
keine lust extra den stecker zu ziehn =)


----------



## Winipek (22. Januar 2009)

Hat doch auch für gewöhnlich nen Knopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Othnaku (22. Januar 2009)

skyhi schrieb:


> ne sag ruhig wie gehts noch ^^
> keine lust extra den stecker zu ziehn =)



Also wenn du nicht laufen willst, dann lad dir hier das programm runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei einigen Routern wird soweit ich weiß die IP nicht resettet, wenn man die mitm Knopf ausmacht...


----------



## Höly1 (22. Januar 2009)

hab eben ne email von 1&1 beckommen da steht nun folgendes

wir bedauern, dass es Grund zur Beschwerde gegeben hat. 

Bitte aktualisieren Sie zuerst die Software Ihrer 1&1 Surf & Phone Box und laden anschließend die Werkseinstellungen. Da die Software für den vollen Funktionsumfang der DSL-Leitung zuständig ist, kann dies schon die Lösung des Problems sein. 


Gehen Sie bitte wie folgt vor: 

Laden Sie sich die aktuellste Firmware für Ihre 1&1 Surf & Phone Box unter http://www.avm.de/download 

herunter und speichern Sie diese auf Ihrer Festplatte. 

Wichtig: 
Während des folgenden Vorgangs schalten Sie auf keinen Fall die 1&1 Surf & Phone Box aus und trennen Sie auch nicht die Verbindung vom Rechner zur Anlage. Auch bedarf es stets einer Kabelverbindung zur Box (über LAN1), denn ein Update über eine WLAN-Verbindung kann einen Defekt der Hardware zur Folge haben. 

Rufen Sie das Menü der 1&1 Surf & Phone Box durch die folgenden Eingaben auf: 

http://fritz.box bzw. alternativ 192.168.178.1 (oder die von Ihnen vergebene Adresse) 

Hierzu nutzen Sie bitte die Adresszeile in Ihrem Internetbrowser (Mozilla Firefox, Microsoft Internet Explorer o.ä.). Je nach Konfiguration ist nun noch die Eingabe des 1&1 Surf & Phone Box-Kennwortes nötig. Anschließend gelangen Sie in die Übersichtsseite des 1&1 Surf & Phone Box-Hauptmenüs. 
Wählen Sie auf der linken Seite im Menü den Punkt [Einstellungen], [Erweiterte Einstellungen], [Firmwareupdate]. Jetzt klicken Sie oben auf die Karteikarte [Firmware Datei]. Wählen Sie danach [Durchsuchen] und anschließend die gespeicherte Firmwareversion auf Ihrer Festplatte aus. 
Klicken Sie nun auf den Button [Update starten]. 

Während der Installation wird die Info-LED blinken. So lange diese LED blinkt, unternehmen Sie bitte keinen Versuch sich auf die Box einzuloggen, da sonst die Installation beeinträchtigt werden kann und Sie Ihre Box irreparabel beschädigen. 

Nach dem Firmwareupdate setzen Sie bitte die 1&1 Surf & Phone Box auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück. 

Klicken Sie jetzt auf die Schaltfläche [Einstellungen]. Rufen Sie die Unterpunkte [Erweiterte Einstellungen], [System], [Zurücksetzen] in der Hauptübersicht auf. Unter dem Karteireiter [Werkseinstellungen] klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche "Fritz!Box neu starten und Werkseinstellungen laden". Konfigurieren Sie das Gerät anschließend bitte erneut. 

Wichtig: 
Da Sie einen 1&1 Komplettanschluss nutzen, ersetzen Sie die manuelle Eingabe der nutzerspezifischen Daten bitte durch die Eingabe des 1&1 Start-Codes. Geben Sie hierzu die auf dem mitgeschickten Schriftverkehr enthaltene Buchstaben- und Zahlenkombination in der Eingabemaske nach Neustart der 1&1 Surf & Phone Box ein. Mit der Bestätigung beginnt die automatische Konfiguration der Hardware mit dem bei uns gespeicherten Nutzerprofil. Sollten Sie nachträglich Ihr Internetzugangspasswort geändert oder den 1&1 Start-Code nicht mehr vorliegen haben, finden Sie Ihren aktuellen 1&1 Start-Code in Ihrem 1&1 Kunden-Login nach dem Einloggen und der Vertragsauswahl unter [Internetzugang]. 

Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass das Importieren von einer zuvor gespeicherten Einstellungsdatei in die 1&1 Surf & Phone Box zu weiterem Fehlverhalten führen kann. 

Bei Fragen helfen wir Ihnen gerne weiter. 

Wir wünschen Ihnen ein schönes Wochenende. 

Freundliche Grüße 

Max Mustermann
Kundenservice 


naja das teste ich mal werd dann mal sehn was sache ist


----------



## Semetor (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich konnt den ganzen Tag zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blattschuß (22. Januar 2009)

ich habe eben mit 1 und 1 telefoniert und drum gebeten umgeroutet zu werden das haben sie nach anfänglichem zögern nun auch gemacht. Ist wohl so das Telmedia oder so ähnlich auf die 1 und 1 routet da probleme hat nun lauf ich über die Telekom und alles geht wieder wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Januar 2009)

Höly schrieb:


> hab eben ne email von 1&1 beckommen da steht nun folgendes
> 
> wir bedauern, dass es Grund zur Beschwerde gegeben hat.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich aber sehr nach Baustein-standard-Mail an???


----------



## tron68 (22. Januar 2009)

Höly schrieb:


> hab eben ne email von 1&1 beckommen da steht nun folgendes
> 
> wir bedauern, dass es Grund zur Beschwerde gegeben hat.
> 
> ...



wenn ich solch einen Schwachsinn lese,  könnte ich den Support echt erdrosseln.
Firmwareupdate machen, wenn es DNS Probleme innerhalb von 1und1 gibt......kotz....


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

vor allem wenn man die neuste firmware schon hat. kotz


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

blattschuß....was hastn genau gesagt dann ruf ich auch mal an


----------



## froXXta (22. Januar 2009)

Moinmoin ihr gefrusteten 1und1-Kunden,

ich bin auch bei 1und1 und ehrlich gesagt geht mir der Anbieter ziemlich auf den Senkel,
da ich natürlichauch von den Problemen betroffen bin. Als erstes machte sich das in der 
letzten Woche bemerkbar als ich eine Runde Css zocken wollte: Steamupdate, einloggen, Fehler!?
Nach langem gegoogle habe ich erfahren dass noch viele andere 1und1-Kunden mit der 
IP-Range 95.x.x.x (zu denen auch ich zähle) auch nicht zu Steam connecten können.

Da 1und1 jetzt auch noch mit Problemen bei WoW auffällt muss ich mich fragen, wie kann so etwas sein?

Lange rede kurzer Sinn:

Bei Steam lies sich das Problem ganz einfach lösen undzwar mit einem schicken Programm namens CyberGhost VPN!
Das Programm vergibt über ein Anonymisierungsnetzwerk "neue" IPs. Mit dieser neuen IP könnt ihr euch auch bei WoW einloggen.

Ganz einfach erst einmal herunterladen:

http://download.sad-load.de/international/...t_vpn_setup.zip

Installieren (ja es dauert so lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Beim starten fix registrieren, einloggen und mit "Basic Verbinden", warten bis die Verbindung grün wird, fertig!

Jetzt könnt ihr euch ganz normal bei WoW einloggen

(ACHTUNG: Bei dieser Methode wird euer Ping sehr hoch sein, wenn euch also ein so hoher Ping stört spart euch die Mühe des Installierens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

mal ne blöde frage, bin ne frau, was ist ein ping?


----------



## Othnaku (22. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> mal ne blöde frage, bin ne frau, was ist ein ping?



Diese Frage kommt oft von Leuten, die im Internet Onlinespiele spielen.
Dabei werden die beiden Begriffe gerne verwechselt. Ein Ping ist ein Programm, dass es auf so ziemlich jedem Rechner gibt um einen anderen Rechner im Netz (Internet) Hallo zu sagen.

Der Name kommt aus der Analogie zum Echolot bei U-Booten, bei dem ein Ton, in dem Fall ein Ping ausgesendet wird um durch das Echo dieses Pings andere Boote orten zu können.

Im Computerbereich arbeitet das Ping ähnlich. Man sendet ein Ping (ping Rechnername oder IP) an einen anderen Computer und warte auf die Antwort.

An einem Ping kann man also erkennen ob überhautp eine Netzwerkverbindung über TCP/IP zu einem anderen Rechner besteht und wie schnell die Antwort kam.

Wie schnell die Antwort kommt, wird in Millisekunden angegeben und auch Latenz genannt.

Diese Antwortzeit ist für Onlinespieler interessant, da sie die Reaktionszeit verlängert. Um so kleiner die Antwortzeit des Servers ist um so schneller reagiert die Spielfigur im Spiel.

_(frei übernommen von support.net_


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> mal ne blöde frage, bin ne frau, was ist ein ping?




Ganz einfach erklaert wirfst du jemandem einen ball zu und der dir zurueck und die zeit wielange das dauert bis der ball wieder bei dir ist spiegelt einigermassen die verbindungsqualitaet wieder, da ein Ping aber sehr weit unten im IP Frame angesiedelt ist ist es wie gesagt nur ein sehr einfacher Test der Verbindung nicht mehr und nicht weniger....


----------



## Fusssi (22. Januar 2009)

Höly schrieb:


> hab eben ne email von 1&1 beckommen da steht nun folgendes......



Das kannst getrost vergessen! Das ist die Standartantwort vom 1&1 Support die haben von tuten und blasen keine ahnung. Ich bin jetzt 4 Jahre 1&1 kunde und hab da meine erfahrungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (22. Januar 2009)

hmm  bin bei arcor, klappt alles tadellos...
aber das war doch schon immer so'n thema 1&1/(weiss nich obs so is)T-online und WoW...
wird anscheinend auch erstmal so bleiben...


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Das kannst getrost vergessen! Das ist die Standartantwort vom 1&1 Support die haben von tuten und blasen keine ahnung. Ich bin jetzt 4 Jahre 1&1 kunde und hab da meine erfahrungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da stimme ich zu diese email hat NULL aber auch gar nichts mit dem Problem zu tun welches zu 100% auf Seite von 1&1 liegt. Es ist schon extrem unverschaemt die Kunden fuer Ihre Probleme Arbeit, vor allem voellig sinnlose, aufzubuerden....


----------



## Leayo (22. Januar 2009)

ich hab jetzt schon 10 mal den Router neu gestartet ohne erfolg mein ip fängt immer mit 95.xxxx an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



will entllich zocken verdammt


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

Leayo schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt schon 10 mal den Router neu gestartet ohne erfolg mein ip fängt immer mit 95.xxxx an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann hast du noch die Moeglichkeit 20 Euro telefonkosten mit 1&1 zu vertelefonieren und Sie dazu zu bringen dich umzurouten....


----------



## Oszilgath (22. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> so leute neue info von 1&1 von wow problem nix bekannt (angeblich) nur steam programme seien betroffen. nur warum funktioniert dann nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo ich grad Steam lese...
Das gabs vor ca. 2 Jahren schonmal. Da ist denen irgendein Backbone abgeschmiert und eine Woche lang gabs kein bzw. nur eingeschränkt Internet. Das war zu irgendeinem Spiele-Release was über Steam veröffentlicht wurde und die hatten nach eigener Aussage den Andrang unterschätzt.

Bin übrigens auch aus SH und auch bei 1&1 und nix geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leayo (22. Januar 2009)

was bedeutet umrouten? Neuer anbieter oder wie


----------



## Othnaku (22. Januar 2009)

Leayo schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt schon 10 mal den Router neu gestartet ohne erfolg mein ip fängt immer mit 95.xxxx an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Deine IP hat ja auch was mit dem Standort deines Routers zu tun. Wenn du zocken willst, such dir nen Anonymisierungsdienst, der dir ne andere IP zuweist. Weiter oben wurde einer genannt, gibt aber auch etliche andere


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

Leayo schrieb:


> was bedeutet umrouten? Neuer anbieter oder wie




Nein, 1&1 kann dir manuell ne andere IP Adresse in nem anderen Bereich (z.b. 89.x.x.x) vergeben. Soweit ich das mittlerweile verfolgt habe scheint das Routing ueber diesen Bereich (noch) zu funktionieren.


----------



## Tyraila (22. Januar 2009)

Oszilgath schrieb:


> Bin übrigens auch aus SH und auch bei 1&1 und nix geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





hat nix mit sh oder hamburg zu tun . ich wohne in schweinfurt und habe auch keine verbindung zu wow , aber habe 1&1.


----------



## Samsimilia11 (22. Januar 2009)

Ja und ich TROTTEL hab erst bei 1 und 1 verlängert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja das Problem fing letzte woche mit Steam an siehe  hier

Jetzt reicht es nicht die Steam Community gegen sich zu haben jetzt kommt au noch die WOW Community dazu oO sehe da bald nen Firmen Crash, würde ja zur momentanen Rezession passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AdlerfanSGE (22. Januar 2009)

hmmm, also wenn ich das jetzt alles für mich (ebenfalls betroffener 1&1 kunde) analysiere - bleiben mir drei möglichkeiten:

- warten bis 1&1 das problem in den griff bekommt 
- anrufen und überzeugungsarbeit wegen einer manuellen umroutung seitens 1&1 leisten
- selbst eine neue IP einrichten (z.bsp. den vorstehend genannten link benutzen)

sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Höly1 (22. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> Dann hast du noch die Moeglichkeit 20 Euro telefonkosten mit 1&1 zu vertelefonieren und Sie dazu zu bringen dich umzurouten....




hatte ein kurzes gespräch mit 1&1 also ging fixx er sagte dann ich soll nach dem gespräch den netzstecker ziehen, und dan sagter er  "mehr sag ich nicht"   habs gemacht geht trotzdem nicht  lol


----------



## Leayo (22. Januar 2009)

genau ich warte bis 1 & 1 das geregelt hat dann schmeiss ich wow runter reiss den router aus der wand zerleg mein Pc kauf mir ne Glotze hol mit bier aus dem Keller und geniess mein RL


----------



## Othnaku (22. Januar 2009)

Leayo schrieb:


> genau ich warte bis 1 & 1 das geregelt hat dann schmeiss ich wow runter reiss den router aus der wand zerleg mein Pc kauf mir ne Glotze hol mit bier aus dem Keller und geniess mein RL



klingt nach nem  exzellenten plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drkalo (22. Januar 2009)

Leayo schrieb:


> genau ich warte bis 1 & 1 das geregelt hat dann schmeiss ich wow runter reiss den router aus der wand zerleg mein Pc kauf mir ne Glotze hol mit bier aus dem Keller und geniess mein RL







Ja sehr geile idee ich mach mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solul (22. Januar 2009)

ist doch alles mist 1+1 kunde zu sein kotzt mich zum ersten mal richtig an naja aber das andere problem wasren die unterbrechungen immer beim spiele das ist doch auch nicht normal oder???


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

-.- router über 100x neugestartet bringt einfach nix immer 95.......
und hab auch kein bock zu warten bis die es in griff bekomm =(


----------



## Lillyan (22. Januar 2009)

Öhm, kommt zum Thema zurück. Falls das hier weiter so spammig zugeht muss ich den Thread leider schließen.... ich würde es aber begrüßen ihn als Informationsquelle für betroffene Spieler offen lassen zu können.


----------



## Blattschuß (22. Januar 2009)

skyhi schrieb:


> blattschuß....was hastn genau gesagt dann ruf ich auch mal an


das ich umgeroutet werden möchte weil das haben die früher auch gemacht nur heut nich mehr^^


----------



## blaaaaah (22. Januar 2009)

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich bei 1&1 bin, aber ich glaube schon!! ^^
mir fiel die tage schon auf das ich in steam nicht mehr einloggen konnte, 
und heute einen tag später funktioniert wow bzw. die blizz sachen nicht mehr.

weiter vorhne im thead las ich das es üblich sei das nach und nach programme nicht mehr laufen wenn bei
denen irgendson server abschmirt, was die these meiner ansicht nach begräftigen tut!! tutut !! tuuuut!!1


----------



## Gonzo73 (22. Januar 2009)

So...mal wieder was zum THEMA...ich habe mal die Leitung verfolgt und sie bricht nach der 3ten Verbinung ab...

Weiter habe ich herausgefunden das die Leitung wo sie abschmiert TELEFONICA gehört. 

Bin übrigens auch bei 1und1 und komm aus Stuttgart.


----------



## Solul (22. Januar 2009)

kommt man rein rechtlich aus dem vertrag wenn die mir die leitung nicht liefern können


----------



## Away (22. Januar 2009)

Also meine Freundin und ich sind beide bei 1&1; 
Bei ihr funktioniert es (ip 92.xxx), bei mir nicht (ip 95.xxx) *grml*


----------



## Tarrsch (22. Januar 2009)

na ja, inzwischen zeigt der iMonitor von Heise auch eine DNS Störung bei 1und1 für den Raum Hamburg an.
Mal sehen ob es heute Abend wieder klappt. Ansonsten bin ich zum Glück zum 14.02 weg von 1und1.
Sobald man mal Probleme hat, ist man da verraten und verkauft zumindest meine traurige Erfahrung der letzten 18 Monate.


----------



## Exomia (22. Januar 2009)

Seid wann habt ihr den das Problem, Ich binauch bei 1&1 Gestern war noch alles in bester Ordnung bei mir, ich habe sogar weniger laggs als die meisten meiner Gilde, spriche Probleme kann ich bei mir keine erkennen, da ich aber heute noch nicht on war, weis ich nicht ob es diese Problem erst seid heute gibt. oder seid dem patch. Ich würde notfalls aml versuchen bei 1&1 an zu rufen vielleicht können die euch helfen!


----------



## Solul (22. Januar 2009)

ganz ehrlich denek ich nicht das es dir woanders besser geht ich komme aus der branche und die sind alle halsabschneider die provider wenn es um service geht echt schlecht habe laufend kundenbeschwerden


----------



## Thadwow (22. Januar 2009)

Wie hier schon vorher gepostet wurde ist es möglich seine IP durch spezielle Programme wie z.b CyberGost zu ändern und dadurch WoW zu spielen. Der Ping ist nicht gerade toll aber als übergangslößung sicher nicht schlecht... 

MfG Thad


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> So...mal wieder was zum THEMA...ich habe mal die Leitung verfolgt und sie bricht nach der 3ten Verbinung ab...
> 
> Weiter habe ich herausgefunden das die Leitung wo sie abschmiert TELEFONICA gehört.
> 
> Bin übrigens auch bei 1und1 und komm aus Stuttgart.



Das ist leicht erklaert...

habe hierzu mal was gefunden...

Aber es gibt einen Workaround. 
Da 1und1 auch mit Telefonica unter Vertrag arbeitet, koennen 1und1 Kunden abhaengig von ihrem Usernamen beim DSL anmelden den Accessprovider und somit auch das IP Netz und somit auch die Peeringroute um diesen Engpass herum aussuchen.

Eine kleine Diskussion des Problems steht in diesem Forum: Computerbase Forumslink

Mit anderen vereinfachten Worten gesprochen... 

Euer Einwahlrouter verwendet einen Username, der der Form T1und1/XXXXXXXXXXXXX oder D1und1/XXXXXXXX folgt. Stellt dort einfach T ein, und ihr werdet ueber Telefonica geroutet. 

Sichert vorher natuerlich Eure Configs um keine Ueberraschungen zu erleben. Mein selbstgekaufter Netgear Router hat das problemlos mit sich machen lassen... Bei den Fritzboxen kann ein Firmwareupgrade notwendig sein, denn dort ist dieser Teil der Anmeldeconfig bereits in der Software versenkt.

Give it a try.


----------



## MCHot (22. Januar 2009)

PC Welt, Brand Awareness International 2008 

Mehr als 15.800 Leser des Fachmagazins PC Welt haben sich an der Studie "Brand Awareness International" beteiligt und entschieden: 1&1 ist die Marke des Jahres 2008 im Bereich Webhosting. In den Kategorien "Qualitätsprodukt", "Neueste Technologie" und "Zuverlässige Produkte" sicherte sich 1&1 den ersten Platz und erzielte das mit großem Abstand beste Gesamtergebnis.




Wollte eigentlich dahin wechseln aber wenn ich die ganze sache hier so verfolge, bleibe ich doch lieber bei vodafone!


----------



## Solul (22. Januar 2009)

wenn ich das jetzt lese bekomme ich noch mehr das kotzen


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

hab grad versucht das programm runterzuladen, kurz vor ende hat es sich aufgehängt


----------



## Solul (22. Januar 2009)

was machen denn die ,die von dem ganzenit kram keine ahnung haben warten oder was das kann ja echt nicht sein normalerweise sollte man 1 und 1 beukotieren saftladen


----------



## Solul (22. Januar 2009)

mom ich brauch meine tropfen ^^


----------



## DerKaefer (22. Januar 2009)

Ich habe 1u1 seid einem Jahr und steige solangsam hinter deren einzigartig (schlechten) geschäftstaktiken.
Habe DSL 16k geordert, natürlich war mir bewusst das ich etwas ländlich gelegen keine 16k voll reinbekomme.
Anfangs (1-2 monate) hatte ich nen download von 1500KB/s, hab ich mir gedacht 1a ericht dazu noch fastpath was bei 16k bekanntlich mit drinne ist, macht ja keine probleme rockt.
Nach der obengenannten zeit wurde meine download eigtl. wöchenetlich runtergedreht und bin jetz froh wenn ich 150KB/s habe. (1/10 der anfangsgeschw.) von fastpath ist gar nichts mehr zu sehen. Wow latenz beträgt nun durchschnittlich 400ms und in CounterStrike source mit normalen rates 120ms (anfangs 80bzw 15ms). Da stellt sich natürlich noch die frage über VoIP. Anfangs kein problem, nun bin ich froh wenn meine gegenüber mich überhaupt rauschen höhrt---> Telefonieren unmöglich !.

Also meine empfehlung ist wer 1u1 abwählen kann sollte dies SOFORT tun und lieber 4 wochen gar kein internet riksieren als weiter bei 1u1 zu bleiben (ich muss leider noch nen ganzes jahr warten -.-' und mich bis dahin weiter mit dem tel. support zoffen, welcher laut meiner beurteilung als Informationstechnischer assistens, welche eine ausbildung auf der ganzen plattform der EDV ist, keinerlei ahnung. Wer mir erklären will das meine schlechte Konnektivität an meinem Betriebsystem liegt, was ich damit dementieren konnte, das ich Mittlerweile Windows ME,XP,Vista,Windows 7 sowie 2 verschiedene Linux Distrubationen aufgespielt habe, und die nette Frau am telefon hat mir dann erklärt das es gar nicht möglich ist Windows und Linux auf einem Rechner zu Installieren. Das ganze finde ich schon recht merkwürdig da ich alle obengennanten systeme auf meinem Notebook installiert habe und bei jedem start im boot menü mein gewünschtes Betriebsystem auswählen darf.

Also 
Service: Nicht genügend ausgebildet - Keine ahnung von ihrem beruf !
Speed: Ganz fiese taktik anfangs viel, dannach extrem schlecht wenig.
Leitungen: Schlechte leitungen (restmüll von der telekom ?) welche VoIP kaum möglich machen.

Anmerkung unser Nachbar hat telekom 16k und hat keiner probleme weder telefonie noch internet !


B2T: Ich kann mich ins spiel einloggen und spielen ist auch bedingt möglich !


----------



## Piewke (22. Januar 2009)

froXXta schrieb:


> Moinmoin ihr gefrusteten 1und1-Kunden,
> 
> ich bin auch bei 1und1 und ehrlich gesagt geht mir der Anbieter ziemlich auf den Senkel,
> da ich natürlichauch von den Problemen betroffen bin. Als erstes machte sich das in der
> ...




Also ich hab das grad installiert und wie beschrieben alles ausgeführt und tada es klappt 
zur ping kann ich noch nix sagen weil komplett eingeloggt hab ich mich nicht wollt euch nur schenll mal die lösung posten ich hoffe es hilft euch weiter


----------



## grimmjow (22. Januar 2009)

Bei mir geht es schon seit gestern morgen nicht.
In den letzten Tagen wollte Steam bei vielen 1&1 usern auch nicht anspringen.. kA was die imo haben...


----------



## Camô (22. Januar 2009)

Bin auch bei 1&1 aber bei mir läuft alles glatt. Aber so wirklich zufrieden bin ich mit dem Verein auch nicht.


----------



## Tarrsch (22. Januar 2009)

gestern hab ich es nicht probiert, seit heute Morgen ist tote Hose.

Anrufen schenke ich mir, hatte so viele Probleme in letzter Zeit und jedes Mal dumme Diskussionen und Standart Mails und Antworten.
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich selber seit über 10 Jahren Systemadmin bin, hab also durchaus Verständnis wenn es mal Probleme gibt.
Wenn der Support aber dann was von Firmwareupdate und Firewall-Problem faselt, werd ich böswillig.
Von mir gibt es für den Support ne glatte 6.
Erst seit ich gekündigt habe, haben sie offenbar meine Telefonnummer und E-Mailadresse wiedergefunden.

0202  	Wuppertal/Ost  	Mi, 21.01.09, 10:11  	dauert an  	Kein DSL-Sync  	
0221 	köln/Sued 	        Mi, 21.01.09, 21:00 	dauert an 	Verbindungsabbrüche 
040 	        Hamburg/Sued 	Do, 22.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 
06147 	Trebur/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 08:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 
06171 	Oberursel/Sued 	Mi, 21.01.09, 13:00 	dauert an 	sehr geringer Datendurchsatz 
06205 	Hockenheim/Mitte 	Mo, 19.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 
06249 	Gimbsheim/Sued 	Mi, 21.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar
0671 	Bad Kreuznach/Sued 	Mi, 21.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	Kein DSL-Sync 	
0711 	Stuttgart/West 	Do, 22.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 
07972 	Gschwend/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 09:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 
java script:add_smilie("


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

","smid_53")
Hier mal alles was so im iMonitor bei heise für 1und1 angezeigt wird. 
Also locker bleiben und abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piewke (22. Januar 2009)

probiers mit CyberGhost VPN! aus kannst ja nix kaputt machen und alles rückgängig zuur not ist echt blondgeprüft dit programm net schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab dit installiert und es klappt ....halte halt die ping solange aus bis 1&1 dit problem behoben hat


----------



## German Viking (22. Januar 2009)

Moin Leute!

Ich habe eben bei 1&1 angerufen.
Denen ist das Problem bekannt und sie arbeiten daran!!
Sie bitten um etwas Geduld...

Wer nicht warten möchte oder kann, der läd sich das o.g. Anonymisierungsprogramm (z. B. Cyberghost) runter und logt sich darüber ein.

Ich hatte das selbe Problem und mit Cyberghost funktioniert es

CU online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ich hatte übrigens bis heute keine Probleme mit 1&1... ganz im Gegenteil hatte ich immer einen top ping und super up- und downloadraten!
        Wie bereits oben gesagt, nutzt 1&1 Telekomleitungen!!
        Aber zugegeben: Der Support ist etwas dürftig...


----------



## Aurorastorm (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Also ich bin auch bei 1und1 und kann auch nicht WOW spielen weiter als Verbindungsaufbau komme ich nicht.
Ich hatte das selbe Problem schon mal im Dezember konnte fast eine woche nicht spielen und auch viele seiten wie Homebanking usw. nicht öffnen.
Als ich bei 1und 1 angerufen habe wollten die mir weiß machen es läge an mir! Sollte Modem neustarten, neuinstallieren und die telekom hat  dann noch ein Verbindungtest bei mir gemacht und es mir bestätigt das es nicht an meiner verbindung liegen kann da die zu 100% funktioniert! Dies hat die Telekom auch an 1und1 weitergegeben und ein Tag später ging auch alles wieder sprich WOW usw.
Ich bin echt am überlegn den Anbieter zu wechseln weil es nun wieder nicht geht und es bestimmt wieder Tage dauert bis es wieder funktioniert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Liebe Grüße Aurora


----------



## Gonzo73 (22. Januar 2009)

SO.....habe grad mit 1und1 gesprochen...die haben ein SERVER-PROBLEM und sind an dem Problem dran...

Der Kundenberater hat gemeint wir sollen es später nochmal versuchen.

Gruss

Gonzo


----------



## DerKaefer (22. Januar 2009)

Server Problem: Können die sich nicht mal was neues einfallen lassen ?! Wie oft bei wievielen Kunden hab ihc das schon bei sämtlichen problemen gehöhrt, lasst euch davon bitte nicht zufrieden stellen. Ich appeliere an euren Verstand !


----------



## Blattschuß (22. Januar 2009)

wenn ihr bei 1&1dran seit lasst euch doch einfach umroutetn von Telefonica auf Telekom das hat bei mir geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klotzi (22. Januar 2009)

Man merkt mal wieder das die Leute bei 1 & 1 wieder nur Probleme haben -.-
kein wunder läuft ja auch alles über die T-com Leitungen xD
gut das ich für einene Regionalen Anbieter arbeite und denselbigen auch nutze ohne Probleme und wir sind
die ienzigen die nicht die T-Com Leitungen Anmieten!! ;P

*bei mir iss alles gut* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonzo73 (22. Januar 2009)

German schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Ich habe eben bei 1&1 angerufen.
> Denen ist das Problem bekannt und sie arbeiten daran!!
> ...




muss ich da irgendwas einstellen bei dem Tool, weil mit nur Installieren ist es nicht getan...???


----------



## hellspy (22. Januar 2009)

Tja, deshalb ist die Telekom halt ein bißchen besse..ähm teurer. 
Aber da Ihr Qualität ja nicht bezahlen wollt, heult gefälligst nicht rum!


----------



## Piewke (22. Januar 2009)

hab in dala grad 19 fps


----------



## Vitaschka (22. Januar 2009)

später später wann ist das morgen nexte woche ich bin echt sauer auf die wofür zahle ich 50 euro im monat dafür das die mich am telefon dumm anmachen und mit später abspeisen?


----------



## Solul (22. Januar 2009)

geau das ist das problem aller provider preise drücken bis es nicht mehr geht neukkunden gewinnen egal wie aber der service ist für die katze


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (22. Januar 2009)

*gnihihi*
Aussage meines Bekannten bei 1&1 im Serviceteam: Offiziell solls spätestens morgen wieder laufen
Inpffiziell hat man alle Zeit der Welt, da ja die meisten Seiten noch gehen, nur WoW, Amazon, Ebay sind weg (und unwichtiges andres Zeugs) - ergo kann der Kunde nichtmal Preis mindern und anderes. Wahrscheinlich sei also eine Lösung in 2-3 Wochen


----------



## Othnaku (22. Januar 2009)

Piewke schrieb:


> hab in dala grad 19 fps



Glaubst du wirklich, dass das relevant genug ist, um es alle 3 Beiträge neu zu posten?

Tante Edit hat dich gemeldet, da du scheinbar immer noch nicht genug hast -.-


----------



## BoeNcheN (22. Januar 2009)

Hey

So ich komm aus dem raum Würzburg (Bayern) 1&1 und nix funzt,

Steam-             geht nicht
SteamHP-         geht nicht
WoW-               geht nicht
WoW-europeHP-geht nicht

ich hab jetzt mal des tipp der weiter oben genannt würde mal befolgt mir des runtergeladen, instalier und regestriert.
Ja es hatt ein wenig gedauert, aber nach langem tun, 2 reboots und warten das es sich verbindet sie da ALLES funzt wieder.
Der einzige nachteil an der sache is der hohe ping der schon erwähnt wurde, mein ping in WoW 600-1000.

Mfg Boenchen


----------



## Solul (22. Januar 2009)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> *gnihihi*
> Aussage meines Bekannten bei 1&1 im Serviceteam: Offiziell solls spätestens morgen wieder laufen
> Inpffiziell hat man alle Zeit der Welt, da ja die meisten Seiten noch gehen, nur WoW, Amazon, Ebay sind weg (und unwichtiges andres Zeugs) - ergo kann der Kunde nichtmal Preis mindern und anderes. Wahrscheinlich sei also eine Lösung in 2-3 Wochen




das wollen wir ja mal sehen was ich kann oder nicht 1 und 1 wird ganz schnell zum schadensersatz verpflichtet und dann sehehn wir wer da zuletzt lacht meinen die wirklich mit ihren kunden alles machen zu können


----------



## Piewke (22. Januar 2009)

Othnaku schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, dass das relevant genug ist, um es alle 3 Beiträge neu zu posten?



oje war garnicht meine absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (22. Januar 2009)

Solul schrieb:


> das wollen wir ja mal sehen was ich kann oder nicht 1 und 1 wird ganz schnell zum schadensersatz verpflichtet und dann sehehn wir wer da zuletzt lacht meinen die wirklich mit ihren kunden alles machen zu können



Da wirst Du keine Chancen haben.
Sie garantieren Dir im Vertrag eine gewisse Mindestverfügbarkeit des Internets - und das Inet an sich geht bis auf gewisse Seiten ja - ergo hast Du rechtlich keine Handhabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geh mal zum Rechtsanwalt, wirste bestätigt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw ist eine Minderung erst ab einem Ausfall von mehr als 5% der Zeit möglich.
5% von 365 Tagen = 18 Tage
Viel Spaß beim Klagen ^^


----------



## skyhi (22. Januar 2009)

endlich !!! kann wieder zocken ganz easy einfach cyber ghost runterladen ^^


----------



## Kuesschen0408 (22. Januar 2009)

Hi

also ich habe es auch mit routerneustart versucht hatte aber nix gebracht.

habe dann den stecker gezogen und 5 min später wieder eigesteckt und schwups hatte ich ne 93. ip.

Jetzt tut alles wieder.

gruß


----------



## Solul (22. Januar 2009)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Da wirst Du keine Chancen haben.
> Sie garantieren Dir im Vertrag eine gewisse Mindestverfügbarkeit des Internets - und das Inet an sich geht bis auf gewisse Seiten ja - ergo hast Du rechtlich keine Handhabe
> 
> 
> ...



da mgast du wohl recht haben nur das , dass internet nicht das einzigste problem darstellt sondern das voip telefonie 10 von 24 stunden am tag nicht funzt unter anderem wenn es läuft die leitungen abrechen ansonsten kenne ich nette leute inm medienbereich es macht mir keine mühe mal an die öffentlichkeit zugehen wenn 1 und 1 ihre fahrlässigkeit dem verbraucher gegenüber nich unterlässt


----------



## Tarrsch (22. Januar 2009)

0202  	Wuppertal/Ost  	Mi, 21.01.09, 10:11  	dauert an  	Kein DSL-Sync  	
0221 	köln/Sued 	        Mi, 21.01.09, 21:00 	dauert an 	Verbindungsabbrüche 
040 	        Hamburg/Sued 	Do, 22.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 
06147 	Trebur/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 08:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 
06171 	Oberursel/Sued 	Mi, 21.01.09, 13:00 	dauert an 	sehr geringer Datendurchsatz 
06205 	Hockenheim/Mitte 	Mo, 19.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 
06249 	Gimbsheim/Sued 	Mi, 21.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar
0671 	Bad Kreuznach/Sued 	Mi, 21.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	Kein DSL-Sync 	
0711 	Stuttgart/West 	Do, 22.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 
07972 	Gschwend/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 09:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 

so der momentane Stand der 1und1 Störungen lt. heise.

zu 1und1 kann ich nur sagen, solange alles klappt sind sie nicht schlechter oder besser als andere Provider.
Was den Support angeht bekommen sie aber von mir eine glatte 6.
Nur Probleme in den letzten 18 Monaten, keine vernünftigen Antworten, kein Rückruf von einem Techniker, kein Rückruf vom Backoffice zwecks Gutschrift.
Erst seit ich gekündigt habe, haben sie offenbar meine Telefonnummer und E-Mail Adresse wieder gefunden und nerven mich mit "können wir da noch was machen"

Sorry, aber 10 min Warteschlange für ein "starten Sie Ihren Router neu" "prüfen Sie Virenscanner und Firewall".
Ich bin seit über 10 Jahren Systemadmin für Windows Server und Netzwerke ab 5000 Clients. Da fühle ich mich einfach veralbert.


----------



## Solul (22. Januar 2009)

im übrigen ziehe ich jetzt auch den stecker du schlaumeier ^^


----------



## Dragohunter (22. Januar 2009)

CyberGhost ist jawohll ein Witz Leute,
okay man kann damit spielen aber mit einer Latenz von ca. 9-10k

da spiel ich lieber garnix.

Laut 1und1 wollen Sie es in den nächsten ->30h<- in den Griff bekommen.



LOL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...not


----------



## saschac1969 (22. Januar 2009)

Hi Leutz,

also das Problem was ihr hier beschreibt habe ich auch.

Meine FRau so wie auch ich kommen bei WOW nicht mehr rein (Verbindungsprobleme), meine IP fängt mit 95 an. Ich kotze hier ab meine letzten 2 Tage Urlaub und es ist ein scheis Wetter draussen daher freue ich mich WOW zu zocken und nun das

Gibt es schon eine Antwort seitens !&1 wie lange es andauern soll ?

Mfg


----------



## Altsahir (22. Januar 2009)

Kann mal bitte einer diesen Heise Monitor linken, ich finde den nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klotzi (22. Januar 2009)

Generell gilt "ein tip von mir"
Ruhig ma ab und zu den Router oder das Modem c.a. 10- 15 Minuten vom Strom trennen kann wunder bewirken 
sowohl bei verminderter Leistung als auch bei "keine Funktionen"
weil in den Geräten ne SPannung nach einer gewissen zeit entstehen kann bzw. das gerät einfach mla überlastet kann sein muss aber nich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und generell lasst die Finger von 1&1
kla es gibt immer Kunden die zufrieden sind bei 1&1 ist es aber eher der Fall mehr unzufriedene Kunden als Zufriedene

Ich als Telekommunikationskaufmann würde einen Kunden (sofern ich ihm kein DSL bieten kann) NIEMALS zu 1&1 oder Arcor oder Freenet oder sonstige verweisen!!
Sofern es möglich iss Kabel Deutschland, Unity Media und Zwar Teuer aber immerhin sind das deren eigene Leitungen T-COM!
und lasst euch ncih verarschen mit der Aussage wir können schnelleres DSL liefern als die T-Com...xD die Mieten doch nur die T-Com Leitungen...... -.-


Bei Fragen PN an mich grade an die Leute die aus OWL kommen (Arbeite bei einem Regionalen Anbieter)


----------



## eradgon (22. Januar 2009)

http://www.heise.de/netze/tools/imonitor-i...ngen/view.phtml


----------



## Spectrales (22. Januar 2009)

Löschen, bittedanke


----------



## Altsahir (22. Januar 2009)

eradgon schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/netze/tools/imonitor-i...ngen/view.phtml



Vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin selbst auch Kunde von 1&1 und muss sagen das wir hier im Rhein-Main Gebiet nicht von der Störung betroffen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings kann ich mich meinem Vorredner Tarrsch nur anschließen, sobald der Support eingeschaltet werden muss verlieren die jegliche Pluspunkte.
Das liegt allerdings auch auf der Hand, Kampfpreise und Support geht halt nicht. Outsourcing ist dann angesagt. 

Nur so zum Spaß an einige Hüpfer, lasst die Kirche im Dorf und zockt zwischendrin mal nicht und geht an die frische Luft.Macht den Kopf frei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seid gegrüßt !!!
Gilfalas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AdlerfanSGE (22. Januar 2009)

Gilfalas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin selbst auch Kunde von 1&1 und muss sagen das wir hier im Rhein-Main Gebiet nicht von der Störung betroffen sind.
> 
> ...




hmm, also ich wohne im rhein-main-gebiet und bei mir geht nichts mehr (komplettanschluss 1&1).


----------



## DeXoY (22. Januar 2009)

Moin, ich hab unser Problem mal kurz und knapp im offiziellen WoW Forum gepostet "Cyberghost sei dank"

Blizzard hat mittlerweile Wind davon bekommen, allerdings ist es nicht Ihr Problem sondern halt von 1und1, trotzdem
prüfen sie weiterhin was getan werden kann. Mit Glück schließen die sich ja kurz und finden gemeinsam eine Lösung.

BTW Bitte diesen Thread nicht closen, mir hat er sehr geholfen als ich vorhin verwundert geschaut hab was auf einmal los ist.


Übrigens -> Lübeck, 1&1. Es ist wohl indirekt ein Schleswig-Holstein Problem. Ich vermute mal dass einfach der SH HH Bereich vorwiegend
die IPrange 95... bekommt und deswegen gehäuft die Fälle in SH auftreten.


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

AdlerfanSGE schrieb:


> hmm, also ich wohne im rhein-main-gebiet und bei geht nichts mehr (komplettanschluss 1&1).




dito kann auch nicht bestaetigen, dass es im RM Gebiet klappt auch bei mir geht nuescht...

Vermutlich bist einer der gluecklichen die in einem nicht betroffenen ip bereich liegen


----------



## Soulcrusader (22. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich hab auch mal bei 1&1 angerufen mir wurde gesagt, Blizzard hat IPs auf die Blacklist gesetzt^^ich soll da mal anrufen hat einer die 0800nummer von blizzard?


----------



## jsaskia (22. Januar 2009)

In Dortmund gehts auch net. 1&1 hilft bei mir auch nicht weiter, die reden von den üblichen Sachen wie, Routersoftware aktualisieren, Router für ne Minute aus der Steckdose ziehen etc...


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

Dass 1&1 nun versucht die Schuld abzuschieben is klar..... Natuerlich wird Blizzard ganze ip Bereiche auf die BL setzen is voellig klar......


----------



## lorenz123 (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte eine Lösung für alle bei denen es nicht geht

https://www.relakks.com
Es ist so eine Art Proxy. Ihr müsst euch Dort anmelden und euer Betriebssystem darauf einstellen.
Ihr bekommt 3 Tage Trial soltle reichen bis des Problem behoben is.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (22. Januar 2009)

Ah was soll man sich aufregen? Mein Gott, dann gehts eben mal n paar Tage net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Davon geht weder die Welt unter noch sonstwas - mein Hund zB freut sich riesig, dass wir heute Vormittag 4 Std Gassi waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja ich würd an meinen 2 freien Tagen auch lieber auch ein bisserl WoW spielen, aber wat net geht geht halt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich sehe wie manche sich aufregen, hui, das sieht fast aus wie Entzugserscheinungen - evtl doch tatsächlich süchtig? ^^


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (22. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> dito kann auch nicht bestaetigen, dass es im RM Gebiet klappt auch bei mir geht nuescht...
> 
> Vermutlich bist einer der gluecklichen die in einem nicht betroffenen ip bereich liegen



Scheinbar, ja! Z.Zt. bin ich parallel mit dem Rouge am zocken ohne Probleme. Seriously !!!
Ich hoffe nur für Euch das sie das Prob schnellsten beheben. An Neujahr war doch auch schon mal was...Könnt ihr das bestätigen?

Gil


----------



## saschac1969 (22. Januar 2009)

So leutz 

ich komme aus Lübeck und ein Kumpel auch weder die offiziellen wow Sites noch WOW selber lassen sich öffnen, scheint also eine Störung seitens 1&1 zusein welche sich auf SH vielleich auch HH bezieht keine ahnung genau aber Lübeck ist deffenitiv davon betroffen.

Ich hoffe nur das 1&1 das schnell in Griff bekommt ich kotze hier echt ab.

habe auch so eine 95ziger IP aber Router war bereits mehrfach aus usw. trotzdem ändert sich meine IP nicht


----------



## Leayo (22. Januar 2009)

na wie immer zum schluss ist immer der kunde der dumme


----------



## Preform (22. Januar 2009)

Also hier, nähe Stuttgart läuft alles wunderbar mit 1&1!


----------



## grimmjow (22. Januar 2009)

Preform schrieb:


> Also hier, nähe Stuttgart läuft alles wunderbar mit 1&1!


Kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## ThEDiciple (22. Januar 2009)

1&1 Kunde und alles geht also ka

aber in erster linie nutzt 1&1 die gleichen leitungen wie t-offline wenn liegt der fehler bei dehnen und 1&1 kunden sind automatisch auch betroffen aber da die leitungen auch andere nutzen und hier angeblich nur 1&1 kunden probleme haben ka ich hab soweit keine weder seite, arsenal noch spiel

wird schon wieder gehn, blizz hat zZ wohl auch einige server probs insofern muss es nicht unbedingt an provider liegen. aber da der patch eh nicht einwandfrei läuft muss man das wohl die nächsten tage hinnehmen. wenn man liest um wieviel uhr hier schon welche flamen fragt man sich echt ob hier manche noch RL kennen oder mit ihrem PC schlafen


----------



## blaaaaah (22. Januar 2009)

Preform schrieb:


> Also hier, nähe Stuttgart läuft alles wunderbar mit 1&1!




not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulcrusader (22. Januar 2009)

mag mir jemand die nummer von blizzards support geben?


----------



## Salanea (22. Januar 2009)

naja, ein paar Tage sind ja auch nicht schlimm...bei uns in Kiel ist traumhaftes Wetter.

Ich war heute schon mit dem Bus in der Stadt war super =)

Aber bei 2-3 Wochen, von denen da gesprochen wurde...das wäre nicht nur ärgerlich sondern eine ziemliche Schw....

Und dann werde selbst ich ärgerlich und ziemlich angepieselt^^


----------



## lorenz123 (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte eine Lösung für alle bei denen es nicht geht

*** ***
Es ist so eine Art Proxy. Ihr müsst euch Dort anmelden und euer Betriebssystem darauf einstellen.
Ihr bekommt 3 Tage Trial soltle reichen bis des Problem behoben is. 

Bei mir gehts jetzt.
is ne sache von 5 minuten des einzustelln.

Viel glück


----------



## Surander (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also Stuttgart und Karlsruhe funzt bei 1&1 rein garnichts


----------



## Tarrsch (22. Januar 2009)

Soulcrusader schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab auch mal bei 1&1 angerufen mir wurde gesagt, Blizzard hat IPs auf die Blacklist gesetzt^^ich soll da mal anrufen hat einer die 0800nummer von blizzard?



Solche Aussagen meine ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weil Blizz komplette IP Ranges (das ist schon Unsinn) auf die BL packt, endet mein Trace in Frankfurt bei der Telefonica riiiiccccchhhtiiiiiig. Das mach Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Darum funktionieren auch einige Webseiten die nix mit Blizzard zu tun haben nicht, weil die ihre BL an einem HOP in Frankfurt pflegen. So schließt sich der Kreis....


----------



## Thadwow (22. Januar 2009)

So wie ich und andere vorhin gepostet haben ist CyberGhost eine Lößung...

Habe aber noch nen kleinen Tipp^^

also 

*** ***

anmelden+ key schicken lassen und Low Ping haben : )

MfG Thad


----------



## AdlerfanSGE (22. Januar 2009)

jajajaja - es läuft wieder.

hab folgendes gemacht:

1. in die fritzbox rein (fritz.box)

2. einstellungen - internet - dsl/atm einstellungen (stand bei uns auf manuell) auf automatisch gesetzt und übernehmen

3. linkes menü - system - zurücksetzen / neustart und fritzbox neustarten

= neue ip = wow läuft


----------



## Morcan (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mit 1&1 im Moment keine Probleme, der Provider wirds also wohl nicht unbedingt sein


----------



## lorenz123 (22. Januar 2009)

Thadwow schrieb:


> *** ***



is im prinzip des gleiche was ich auch shcon gesagt hab 
nur irgendwie liest des keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

so, wieder mal was neues von 1&1. jetzt wollen die die surfer ip von wow bei der wir uns einloggen, lustig sind die, wie sollen wir die kriegen wenn wir kein kontakt zu wow bekommen bei nächster gelegenheit wechsle ich zu nem anderen anbieter. ist nich das erste mal mit problemen


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (22. Januar 2009)

Tarrsch schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen meine ich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau, Tarrsch vollkommen richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab selbst mal nachgeschuaut im Router. Hab 89.er Ips und 95.er alle requesten am gleichen DNS und der steht meines Wissens in FFM.
Also hier funzts.noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brummler (22. Januar 2009)

Es ist jetzt das 2. mal innerhalb von 2 Wochen das ich bei 1&1 nicht in WoW connecten kann, langsam reichts mir mit dem Laden. (Rheinhessen)


----------



## bcm4web (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich sitz in Rostock,

Tote Hose. WoW-europe.com/de seite down, arsenal down, WoW selbst startet zwar kann aber keine verbindung nach dem login herstellen.

Router (FB 7270) neu starten bringt nix. ATM einstellungen sind bei mir auf automatisch. bekomm weiterhin ne 95.xx. IP


----------



## trici176 (22. Januar 2009)

hi leute

tja auch ich habe bei 1&1 angerufen  die nette freundliche stimme sagte zu mir das bei ihnen alles in ordnung ist (schön das bei euch alles ok is dachte ich )^^
dann hab ich 10 minuten später nochmal angerufen  das sagte mir dann das es schon bearbeitet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe dieses Ghost Dinges runtergeladen ging 5 minuten gut im spiel doch nun kickt es mich alle 2 minuten wieder raus....
Komm auch aus dem Raum Schwabenländle ...

cu trici


----------



## Soulcrusader (22. Januar 2009)

sag mal die ersten 2 zahlen deiner ip




AdlerfanSGE schrieb:


> jajajaja - es läuft wieder.
> 
> hab folgendes gemacht:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarrsch (22. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> so, wieder mal was neues von 1&1. jetzt wollen die die surfer ip von wow bei der wir uns einloggen, lustig sind die, wie sollen wir die kriegen wenn wir kein kontakt zu wow bekommen bei nächster gelegenheit wechsle ich zu nem anderen anbieter. ist nich das erste mal mit problemen



surfer ip? Das wäre ja deine eigene, die müssen sie eigentlich abfragen können.
Denke du meinst Server IP von wow, was wieder großer Schwachsinn ist, da gibt es nicht nur einen logonserver. Aber der Hostname ist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com und eine der möglichen IP's ist 80.239.180.114. Auch wenn ich weis das auch diese Info fürn poppes ist. Alles Hinhaltetaktik und den Ball an den Kunden zurück spielen. Naja...


----------



## AdlerfanSGE (22. Januar 2009)

Soulcrusader schrieb:


> sag mal die ersten 2 zahlen deiner ip




89.


----------



## Soulcrusader (22. Januar 2009)

k danke hab immernoch 95 ma schauen wie oft ich noch neu starten muss


----------



## bcm4web (22. Januar 2009)

95.118.254.xx


----------



## AdlerfanSGE (22. Januar 2009)

Soulcrusader schrieb:


> k danke hab immernoch 95 ma schauen wie oft ich noch neu starten muss



dann hatte ich anscheinend glück (ähnlich dem erfolgreichen "steckerzieher" hier), hat beim erstem mal funktioniert


----------



## AngusD (22. Januar 2009)

In der Nähe von Frankfurt/Main habe ich keine Probleme mit 1&1... außer den üblichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW funktioniert einwandfrei und auf wow-europe.com kann ich auch problemlos zugreifen (84er IP).


----------



## lorenz123 (22. Januar 2009)

AdlerfanSGE schrieb:


> dann hatte ich anscheinend glück (ähnlich dem erfolgreichen "steckerzieher" hier), hat beim erstem mal funktioniert


ich hab 5-10 mal meine ip restette und hatte immernoch ne 95.xxx.xxx.xxx


----------



## grimmjow (22. Januar 2009)

AdlerfanSGE schrieb:


> dann hatte ich anscheinend glück (ähnlich dem erfolgreichen "steckerzieher" hier), hat beim erstem mal funktioniert


Welchen Stecker zieht ihr denn? Den Stecker, der den Router mit Strom versorgt? 
Habe ich schon versucht, hat nicht geholfen. Gleich steck ich es mal für mehrere Minuten raus.


----------



## Höly1 (22. Januar 2009)

AdlerfanSGE schrieb:


> jajajaja - es läuft wieder.
> 
> hab folgendes gemacht:
> 
> ...



finde die dsl/atm auf auto nicht^^


----------



## Soulcrusader (22. Januar 2009)

hab schon 4 ma neu gestartet
kann mir mal jemand die nummer von blizzard geben die 0800er?


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (22. Januar 2009)

lorenz123 schrieb:


> ich hab 5-10 mal meine ip restette und hatte immernoch ne 95.xxx.xxx.xxx



Na, sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versuchs doch mit der Variante "Cyperghost". Aber denk dran 'nen Premiumaccount einzurichten sonst ist's mit der Latenz dahin.
Einen Key erhälst du über die Computerbild Seite hier: http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Spec...um-3586304.html

Viel Spaß

Hoffentlich liest das jemand....xD


----------



## Foxcon (22. Januar 2009)

Moin,

nähe Lübeck die gleichen Probleme!!!

Habe angerufen bei 1&1... sparrt euch diese mühe!

nach dem üblichen maschinengespräch kam ich endlich zu einer jungen dame in der störungsabteilung. fall kurz und nett geschildert.
wie so oft dann die übliche ansage, warten sie bitte kurz ich kläre das....................

14min später

Willkommen bei 1&1 wie kann ich ihnen helfen... 

ich fast eingeschlafen, ja ich bin noch dran und wie siehts aus????

die junge dame am anderen ende: ähm ich habe noch nicht mit ihnen gesprochen, wie kann ich helfen

WTF

nochmal erzählt und ihre antwort: ja das problem ist bekannt, umrouten können wir sie nicht. habe da aber einen tollen tip, ziehen sie ihren netzstecker vom router damit sie eine neue IP bekommen

ich: ach wad... habe ich ja bisher nur ca 30x versucht und immer noch eine 95.xxx IP und mein kleiner bruder ist mittlerweile schon unterm schreibtisch festgewachsen.

könnt ihr echt vergessen, hatte da schon diverse probleme und das einzige was ggf hilft ist das man mal an einen alten techniker der telekom gerät der wirklich ahnung hat.

ich bin ratlos

so far
fox


----------



## Syrics (22. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch 1 & 1 Kunde und es klappt alles superb..


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Januar 2009)

selbes problem hier, 95.x.x.x als ip, wird auch nicht gewechselt.
mir langt es endgültig mit 1&1; zum einen bombadieren die einen dauernd am telefon mit bekloppter werbung und zweitens liefern die leitungen nicht die vertraglich zugesicherte bandbreite.
zum märz kommt kabel deutschland rein, ich habe keinen bock mehr ständig auf dem trockenen zu sitzen, obwohl ich ganze 15km vom rechenzentrum in frankfurt sitze.


----------



## AngusD (22. Januar 2009)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Welchen Stecker zieht ihr denn? Den Stecker, der den Router mit Strom versorgt?
> Habe ich schon versucht, hat nicht geholfen. Gleich steck ich es mal für mehrere Minuten raus.



Zieht den Stecker vom Splitter, der zum DSL-Modem führt. Das reicht vollkommen.

Allerdings frage ich mich, ob das denn überhaupt was bringt. Es gibt nur eine beschränkte Anzahl von IP-Adressen (pro Region), die 1&1 nutzt (nutzen kann).
So wie es aussieht, ist ein ganzer Schwung an Adressräumen von dem Fehler betroffen und wenn praktisch alle funktionierenden Adressen belegt sind, gibt es auch keine neue IP für diejenigen, die eine "fehlerhafte" IP haben. Egal wie oft der Router einem Reset unterzogen wird.

Oder?


----------



## Maladin (22. Januar 2009)

Foxcon schrieb:


> könnt ihr echt vergessen, hatte da schon diverse probleme und das einzige was ggf hilft ist das man mal an einen alten techniker der telekom gerät der wirklich ahnung hat.



Danke *ggg* .. ja die alten Telekomiker waren noch echte Techniker und keine Bildschirmableser. 

Zu dem Problem - kein Proxy Programm oder Anonymisierer hilft bei dem Problem. Die Anmeldung und der Traffic gehen immer über die Server des Providers. Ich habe die komerziellen Links entfernt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Cathalina (22. Januar 2009)

Ich sitz in Flensburg, hab auch 1&1 und leider auch das gleiche Problem :-(
Wird also doch gewechselt ...


----------



## babygenial (22. Januar 2009)

Höly schrieb:


> finde die dsl/atm auf auto nicht^^



Hi Höly,

wir haben die experteneinstellung ausgewählt... frag mich aber bitte nicht wo man das macht auch irgendwo dort im Menü... klick dich mal durch... ich such mal parallel.

Kann aber sein das es bei uns (wie adler schon geschrieben hat) nur glück war.

LG


----------



## bcm4web (22. Januar 2009)

also hab das cyberghost mal probiert. hat sich eingeloggt, hatte ne 85e ip.

ich kam oh wunder auch ins spiel, nur hießen alle auf dem server unbekannt, und meine gilde (wo ich GM bin) hatte null mitglieder, nicht mal ich war da drin.

also stimmt da wat anderes (auch) nicht.


----------



## Shibozu (22. Januar 2009)

Jeah da ist man mal paar stunden arbeiten schon hat sich die ganze geschichte von heut morgen zum hype entwickelt ^^


----------



## Ruka (22. Januar 2009)

also bei mir baut der cybrghost garkeine verbindung auf :-(


----------



## Soulcrusader (22. Januar 2009)

ich könnte versuchen was zu ändern wenn mir jemand die nummer vom technischen support vom blizzard geben würde


----------



## Höly1 (22. Januar 2009)

babygenial schrieb:


> Hi Höly,
> 
> wir haben die experteneinstellung ausgewählt... frag mich aber bitte nicht wo man das macht auch irgendwo dort im Menü... klick dich mal durch... ich such mal parallel.
> 
> ...




habd gefunden, bei mir ging es elider nicht schade da war doch kurz lich am ende des tunnels

egal 

ich las vorhin was mitm hund 4 std gassi gehn ich geh dann mal raus


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Januar 2009)

das bringt überhaupt NICHTS.
blizz wird an den provider verweisen, wobei sie auch recht haben.


----------



## Salanea (22. Januar 2009)

Ruka schrieb:


> also bei mir baut der cybrghost garkeine verbindung auf :-(




weil wahrscheinlich drölfzig andere auch grad drauf sind^^


----------



## saschac1969 (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe meine einstellungen an der >Fritzbox geändert auf Automatisch IP beziehen usw hat nihcts gebracht.

habe auch schon 30X den stecker gezogen alles nur Zeit schänderei.
Solange 1&1 nichts unternimmt sind wir wohl eher machtlos. Ich habe eben bei Kabel deutschland mein wechsel beantragt zu oft Probs mit dem anderen verein und dazu sind Kabel deutschland noch günstiger und haben eine 32Mbit Leitung wenn auch zur Zeit nicht wichtig aber sie ist ja dan nun mal da:-)

Ich hoffe da wirds besser *titter bibber*

Nur was mache ich bei dem scheiss kalten Wetter solange.....*grübel*


----------



## Niranda (22. Januar 2009)

Also es sollte eigentlich allgemein bekannt sein, das 2 (2, weil 1und1 2 ist^^) die Ports neu verteilt.
Betroffen sind 95er IP-Adressen, hauptsächlichst im Süd-Westlichen Teil Deutschlands.

Ich kann z.B. auch nicht aus www.Steampowered.com oder www.wow-europe.com gehen - bei Steam einloggen geht ebenfalls nicht.
Diesbezüglich werd ich 'Schadensersatz' bei 1und1 einklagen.
Die Garantieren mir das Internet im Vollen Umfang zu nutzten, was mir nicht möglich ist - das ist eindeutig, ich bin Anwendungsentwicklerin mit Assistanten zum Systemintegratorin und weiß, dass man Ports erst "trocken" vergibt und dann innerhalb ein paar Stunden/eines Tages komplett neu aufspielt. Aber nicht so nach und nach, das sich alles über Wochen hinnauszieht - frechheit... -.-

LG
Nira >_<"

Edit:
Die IP braucht ihr garnicht ändern, weil ihr nur die letzten stellen ändert. Die erste Stelle (95) bleibt immer gleich, weil der Knotenpunkt gewissermaßen eine Standleitung darstellt.

Geht über andere Server im Internet, dann klappts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Anfänger wären Proxys interessant: Googelt nach "Foxyproxy", da gibts auch ne schöne anleitung =)


----------



## saschac1969 (22. Januar 2009)

lol habe ne Advocard da hacke ich einfach so mal mit ein aus langer weile


----------



## Pabblo (22. Januar 2009)

Was schätzt ihr?

Wie lange braucht 1&1 um diesen Fehler zu beheben?


mfg


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Januar 2009)

sie werden dir halt wie blizz keinen schadenersatz geben, weil nur 3 seiten nicht funktionieren.

zur frage wie lange sie brauchen: ewig -.-


----------



## Dragohunter (22. Januar 2009)

Pabblo schrieb:


> Was schätzt ihr?
> 
> Wie lange braucht 1&1 um diesen Fehler zu beheben?
> 
> ...



Laut der netten Dame bei 1&1 wird es ca. 30std. dauern


----------



## grimmjow (22. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Also es sollte eigentlich allgemein bekannt sein, das 2 (2, weil 1und1 2 ist^^) die Ports neu verteilt.
> Betroffen sind 95er IP-Adressen, hauptsächlichst im Süd-Westlichen Teil Deutschlands.
> 
> Ich kann z.B. auch nicht aus www.Steampowered.com oder www.wow-europe.com gehen - bei Steam einloggen geht ebenfalls nicht.
> ...


Das selbe Problem habe ich auch! Steam ging ne Weile nicht, dacht ich mir: 'Okay, spielst du halt so lange WoW bis es wieder geht.'
Nun, WoW geht jetzt auch nicht mehr, gestern ging Steam kurz.. 
Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht: ' Dann spielst du n bissl Left 4 Dead bis WoW wieder läuft..' PUSTEKUCHEN! XD

Totally failed.. >_<

Meine Festplatte ist eh kaputt.. Ich kauf mir gleich Rollinge, brenn meine Daten, schick meine Festplatte zurück, in ner Woche sollte sie wieder da sein und da geht WoW sicherlich wieder.


----------



## Pabblo (22. Januar 2009)

Ach das ist ein echter Tritt in die Weichteile, gerade Heute habe ich einen Raid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (22. Januar 2009)

Hi,

bin zur Zeit mit der voher genannten Software im AH in Sw. Keinerlei Probleme etc. die Ip die vergeben wurde ist 'ne 217.xxx.xxx.xxx.
Die Latenz liegt bei mir bei 280ms. Ohne diesen Dienst liegt sie im 50.60 Bereich. Kann nur sagen das es klappt.

Gil


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Januar 2009)

heute nacht ging wow noch....gott das nervt mich halt übel an - da ist man schon mal krank und kann nicht zocken


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (22. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir geht auch alles super :-/


----------



## gOOvER (22. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Also es sollte eigentlich allgemein bekannt sein, das 2 (2, weil 1und1 2 ist^^) die Ports neu verteilt.
> Betroffen sind 95er IP-Adressen, hauptsächlichst im Süd-Westlichen Teil Deutschlands.



Also mir ist das gänzlich unbekannt, das  2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die Ports neu verteilt. ich habe keine meldung von denen bekommen und am telefon wurde erst zugegeben, das eine Störung vorliegt, als ich sagte, das ich via UMTS alle Seiten aufrufen kann. Laut denen soll das aber "NUR" 12h dauern und die techniker seinen schon fast fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarrsch (22. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Also es sollte eigentlich allgemein bekannt sein, das 2 (2, weil 1und1 2 ist^^) die Ports neu verteilt.
> Betroffen sind 95er IP-Adressen, hauptsächlichst im Süd-Westlichen Teil Deutschlands.
> 
> Ich kann z.B. auch nicht aus www.Steampowered.com oder www.wow-europe.com gehen - bei Steam einloggen geht ebenfalls nicht.
> ...



hmm also mir war das nicht bekannt und das du mich als Hamburger Jung in den Süd-Westlichen Teil Deutschlands schiebst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
95er IP hab ich auch nicht. Aber kann schon angehen, würde zumindest passen und wenn sie in Frankfurt schrauben kann das hinkommen, weil ich da ja längs muss und wie gesagt da auch der Letzte HOP ist den ich tracen kann.


----------



## saschac1969 (22. Januar 2009)

Hoisen ich ncohmal

also ich habe mir das CyberGhost installiert und WOW funzt einwandfrei vielleicht kriegt der 2 verein da ja in 3 Tagen in Griff:-)

THX für den Tipp


----------



## Isbrolosch (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

1und1 hat laut meiner Informationen große technische Schwierigkeiten. Dies betrifft nicht nur WoW sondern auch das Webhosting -> Domains nicht verfügbar. Techniker arbeiten daran, mal schauen wie lange das braucht


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

Isbrolosch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1und1 hat laut meiner Informationen große technische Schwierigkeiten. Dies betrifft nicht nur WoW sondern auch das Webhosting -> Domains nicht verfügbar. Techniker arbeiten daran, mal schauen wie lange das braucht




Also ich werde mal meinen Router versuchen umzukonfigurieren damit er einen anderen alternativen DNS Server benutzt. Mal sehen ob das hilft...


----------



## Soulcrusader (22. Januar 2009)

k sag bitte sofort bescheid wenn du es hinbekommst



Hangovermz schrieb:


> Also ich werde mal meinen Router versuchen umzukonfigurieren damit er einen anderen alternativen DNS Server benutzt. Mal sehen ob das hilft...


----------



## Dragohunter (22. Januar 2009)

hat den jemand in den letzten 15min sich mit 2 in verbindung gesetzt um die Lage zu checken??


----------



## Ruka (22. Januar 2009)

Gilfalas schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin zur Zeit mit der voher genannten Software im AH in Sw. Keinerlei Probleme etc. die Ip die vergeben wurde ist 'ne 217.xxx.xxx.xxx.
> Die Latenz liegt bei mir bei 280ms. Ohne diesen Dienst liegt sie im 50.60 Bereich. Kann nur sagen das es klappt.
> ...



also ich hab die software auch installiert....aber irgendwie verbindet der sich nicht...bekomme immer die meldung das ich meine firewall überprüfen soll....hab die firewall mal ausgeschaltet aber es geht trotzdem nicht...was mache ich falsch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelenka20 (22. Januar 2009)

Nach einem Gespräch mit einem 1&1 Mitarbeiter geht es nicht nur den Kunden so , sondern auch noch anderen 
Internet Nutzern.
Nur leider haben wir das Unglück das wir wohl in einem IP bereich bei 1&1 sind die BLizz. imoment nicht mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mir wurde es so gesagt am Telefon, Blizzard kommt imoment oder eher seit gestern mit einigen IP´s nicht mehr 
klar Grund dafür is der Patch den sie aufgespielt haben. 
Also beruhigt euch alle. 
Wer es nicht bis Freitag aushalten kann der kann ja seine Inet Verbindung immer wieder trennen bis er eine IP
hat die die Blizzard Server akzeptieren. So sprach  ein Mitarbeiter von 1&1 am Telefon.

Liebe Grüsse Jele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibozu (22. Januar 2009)

leute ^^ wenn ihr echt grad nicht ohne wow könnt und hohe latenzen und laggs vertragt dann installiert euch cyberghost .... 

guter tip und man kann bisl farmen bis 1 $ 1 das hinkriegt


----------



## Tyraila (22. Januar 2009)

gibt es cyberghost auch für macintosh?


----------



## castor191282 (22. Januar 2009)

Hm... dann bin ich beruhigt... bin auch bei 1&1.

Meine Internetseiten funktionieren alle ohne Probleme, bis auf die von Wow-Europe und das Spiel selbst -.- 

Die ganze Zeit hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Provider, nu hab ich den Vertrag verlängert und zack... innerhalb von drei Wochen zweimal nicht möglich zu spielen... Da hat man mal Urlaub und... naja ich glaub die riechen das =)

Silvester wars genauso... da hat man mal frei und nichts geht, naja, abwarten halt =)


----------



## Ediyo93 (22. Januar 2009)

also  ich hab das selbe problem
natürlich hab ich auch 1&1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
außerdem funktioniert bei mir zusätzlich zu wow, curse, und wow-europe.com auch online spielen bei warcraft III nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

Ediyo93 schrieb:


> also ich hab das selbe problem
> natürlich hab ich auch 1&1
> 
> 
> ...




es funktionieren auch andere seiten nicht wie amazon oder ebay sehr viele domains die unter 1&1 hosting stehen sind ebenfalls nicht erreichbar...

daher ist die aussage dass blizz´s patch schuld daran hat sowas von schwachsinnig aber so sind callcenter damen und herren nunmal beten nur runter was man ihnen auf nem zettel vorgibt...


----------



## Foxcon (22. Januar 2009)

jelenka,

das kompletter quatsch was da erzählt wird, wie vorher schon erwähnt betrifft es auch spieler die steam (cs) oder auch andere rollenspiele zocken wollen. genau das gleiche.. funktioniert mit einer 95.xxx IP nicht!!!!!

kann das bestätigen da mein bruder neben mir sitzt, der kein wow spieler ist und genau das gleiche prob hat mit seinen anwendungen.

also laßt euch da nix erzählen von 1&1 das es mit dem patch von blizzard zusammen hängt.

so far
fox


----------



## gOOvER (22. Januar 2009)

So wie es aussieht, gehen viele Verbindungen in Ausland net (USA)


----------



## Fusssi (22. Januar 2009)

Jelenka20 schrieb:


> ...Also mir wurde es so gesagt am Telefon, Blizzard kommt imoment oder eher seit gestern mit einigen IP´s nicht mehr
> klar Grund dafür is der Patch den sie aufgespielt haben.
> Also beruhigt euch alle. ...


 Schön da haben se Dir aber knallhart ins Gesicht gelogen:

1. sind ja auch andere Seiten betroffen nich nur die Blizz-sachen und
2. Der Patch lief ja schon gestern ohne solche Probleme.

UND

3. Weil mann das bei dieser Firma immer so macht mit den Kunden

Lasst Euch nicht ver.....en. Die im support kennen das Problem in der Regel selbst nicht und viele haben auch keine Ahnung von der Technik die sie supporten sollen


----------



## Tarrsch (22. Januar 2009)

Blizz hat da null mit zu tun. Man kommt nicht mal ansatzweise bis zu irgendwelchen Systemen von Blizz. Da ist lang vorher Schluss.
Das sieht man mit nem einfachen trace. Alles nur dummes Geschwätz der Hotline von 1und1 die sich leider mit meinen Erfahrungen der letzten Zeit zu 100% decken.


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (22. Januar 2009)

Ruka schrieb:


> also ich hab die software auch installiert....aber irgendwie verbindet der sich nicht...bekomme immer die meldung das ich meine firewall überprüfen soll....hab die firewall mal ausgeschaltet aber es geht trotzdem nicht...was mache ich falsch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi Ruka,

welche Firewall wird von dir benutzt? Und was hast du gemacht anchdem die Meldung erschien. Nicht das die Firewall eine Regel erstellt hat und nun das Proggi geblockt wird. Ausserdem nicht ausschalten und ohne Wall surfen, besser Konfiguration öffnen und reinschauen.

Hat jemand noch nen Tipp für Ruka?

Grüße Gilfalas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## natter01 (22. Januar 2009)

bin auch so ein 1&1 opfer bei mir gehen auch alle seiten ausser alle die mit wow zutun haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich dachte erst schon das es an meinem rechner liegt aber wenn ich hier so lese das ich nich der einzigste bin der das prob. hat bin ich beruhigt das es doch nich an mir liegt.

ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich wechsle da es mir mit 1&1 langsam reicht, hatte im sommer teilweise bis zu 12 std. kein inet wegen denen und dann haben die mir meine leitung von 6k auf 2k runter gesetzt und ich sollte ne gutschrift bekommen für die ausfälle die ich bis heute noch nicht hab und soll die 6k leitung weiter zahlen obwohl ich nur noch 2 k hab.

den router immer wieder raus ziehen bringt nix hab ich auch erst gemacht hab deswegen immer noch ein 95.xxx.xxx ip bin im schwabenland


----------



## Tarrsch (22. Januar 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Schön da haben se Dir aber knallhart ins Gesicht gelogen:
> 
> 1. sind ja auch andere Seiten betroffen nich nur die Blizz-sachen und
> 2. Der Patch lief ja schon gestern ohne solche Probleme.
> ...




Absolut richtig. So sieht es leider aus.


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

Tarrsch schrieb:


> Blizz hat da null mit zu tun. Man kommt nicht mal ansatzweise bis zu irgendwelchen Systemen von Blizz. Da ist lang vorher Schluss.
> Das sieht man mit nem einfachen trace. Alles nur dummes Geschwätz der Hotline von 1und1 die sich leider mit meinen Erfahrungen der letzten Zeit zu 100% decken.




Die Damen und Herren im Callcenter koennen ja leider gar nichts dafuer sie kriegen null Ausbildung machen ihren 400€ Job niemand hilft Ihnen das einzige was man Ihnen eintrichtert ist sucht in jedem Fall die Schuld woanders die Leute die Anrufen haben eh keine Ahnung.... lernt ein paar fachausdruecke egal ob ihr sie versteht und wimmelt die Leute ab aber bloss nicht zu schnell weil unsere Hotline kostet ja ordentlich Geld.

Aber ein Tip:

Beim Anruf als allererstes den Namen des Mitarbeiters geben lassen und aufschreiben (weil beim naechsten Anruf hat der den Du dran hast natuerlich keine Ahnung) und zweitens sofort Namen des Vorgesetzen geben lassen und ebenfalls aufschreiben und natuerlich die genaue Uhrzeit des Anrufs.

Nur so kriegst Du am Ende ein wenig Druck gemacht in dem Laden...


----------



## Pabblo (22. Januar 2009)

Leute ich bin jetzt unter CyberGhost VPN und es funzt.

Aber ich komme nicht ins Accountverwaltung oder Arsenal!.


Ist es bei euch auch so?


----------



## Ruka (22. Januar 2009)

Gilfalas schrieb:


> Hi Ruka,
> 
> welche Firewall wird von dir benutzt? Und was hast du gemacht anchdem die Meldung erschien. Nicht das die Firewall eine Regel erstellt hat und nun das Proggi geblockt wird. Ausserdem nicht ausschalten und ohne Wall surfen, besser Konfiguration öffnen und reinschauen.
> 
> ...



danke für deine schnelle antwort....problem hat sich gelöst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

war wohl eben mal blond für ne minute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarrsch (22. Januar 2009)

natter01 schrieb:


> bin auch so ein 1&1 opfer bei mir gehen auch alle seiten ausser alle die mit wow zutun haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich denke auch, dass es zwar klappen kann aber eher Glück ist.
Ich weiß nicht, wie die bei 1und1 ihr Netz betreiben. Normal sollte der IP Bereich aus dem man sich bedient mit dem Einwahlknoten zusammenhängen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es da welche gibt, die nur wenige verwalten und andere in denen eben mehrere verfügbar sind.
Wenn es an meinem Knoten dann 10 Segmente gibt und an nem anderen nur 2 dann muss ich bei dem mit 2 schon Glück haben.
Ist natürlich nur eine Theorie die auch totaler Quatsch sein kann.


----------



## Niranda (22. Januar 2009)

Das "bestimmte IPs" probleme haben ist totaler Schwachsinn.
Dann müsste Blizzard jede einzelne IP der 11,5mio Kunden bei Anfage immer neu freischalten.
Es sind - wie ich schon sagte - die Ports, man könnte auch "Türen sagen".
Ihr schickt fleißig Datenoakete an Blizz mit dem inhalt "ey du server - lass mich auf die Seite". Der Server nimmt die Anfrage auf, verarbeitet diese und schickt die entsprechenden Daten wieder zurück: "Ok, hier da haste das Bild, da die Acc-Verwaltung, da dies und da das...".
Nun geht das von Blizz gesendete Datenpaket zum Provide und will zu euch zugestellt werden, sucht sich die richtige Tür zu eurem Haus raus und dann den Schlüssel.... mist, er hat den schlüssel nicht, kommt nicht durch die tür...
Fazit:
Die Daten hängen beim Provider fest und ihr bekommt garnichts.

-----

Ich sagte außerdem, das größtenteils der 95er IP-Bereich betroffen wäre und der 95er Bereich liegt hauptsächlichst im Südwesten Deutschlands.
Ich habe auch die selben Probleme und wohne in Mecklenburg Vorpommern... das ist da an der Ostsee, ganz oben, bssl rechts so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----

Und wenn ihr dort anruft meckert nicht den Support voll und glaubt auch nicht was die sagen.
Das ist frischfleisch wie du und die anderen, die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.
Ihr ruft an, erklärt euer problem.
Die gehen in ihr riesiges FAQ und suchen.. oder im "Errors of the Day" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann öffnet sich ein PopUp, welches wahnsinnig rot blinkt mit der schrift "Error, Sektor12a Block1232 $32%25".
Das Supportfleisch hat keine Ahnung was sich hinter dem Fehlercode verbirgt, es ist aber ein fehler und weils rot blinkt sagen sie dann halt "schwere technische Schwierigkeiten".

-----

Schadensersatz kann man anfordern, es sind nicht nur 3 Seiten betroffen.
Meine ganzen Server sind betroffen, die ich zum arbeiten brauche - ich verdiene kein Geld... und das schon seit über eine Woche!
1-2Tage sind ok, aber nicht so lang, meine Kunden hauen mir ja schon ab... von daher wirds bei mir, wenn wir nicht zum kompromiss kommen, wahrscheinlich ein Gerichtsverfahren geben - hängt natürlich auch von der Summe des Verlustes ab, ob es sich lohnt oder nicht... und im Zahlenbereich von 5 Stellen lohnt sich das.. >_<

So long..
Nira =D


----------



## Tarrsch (22. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> Die Damen und Herren im Callcenter koennen ja leider gar nichts dafuer sie kriegen null Ausbildung machen ihren 400€ Job niemand hilft Ihnen das einzige was man Ihnen eintrichtert ist sucht in jedem Fall die Schuld woanders die Leute die Anrufen haben eh keine Ahnung.... lernt ein paar fachausdruecke egal ob ihr sie versteht und wimmelt die Leute ab aber bloss nicht zu schnell weil unsere Hotline kostet ja ordentlich Geld.
> 
> Aber ein Tip:
> 
> ...



Ja schon klar. Mache da auch niemanden von der Hotline verantwortlich.
Der Support ist absolut schlecht und daraus hab ich meine Konsequenzen gezogen.
Ob es beim neuen Provider besser ist, wird man sehen.
An dieser Stelle einer meiner Lieblingssprüche: "Ich weis nicht ob es besser wird wenn es anders wird, aber ich weis dass es anders werden muss wenn es gut werden soll"


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (22. Januar 2009)

NIE WIEDER 1&1 ver**** von wegen kurze portumstellung der ips das is jetz schon seid dem 16ten mit steam so und jetz auch noch wow alter ich kann niemandem sagen wies mich aufregt zum glück gibbts cyberghost und ip changer ...


----------



## Tikume (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hab da dieses coole Youtube Video für euch:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvvILTd2cHg


----------



## Niranda (22. Januar 2009)

ich weiß nicht, ich mag Tikume iwie nicht... bist immer iwie so negativ xD

sry =(


----------



## Pippo (22. Januar 2009)

Pabblo schrieb:


> Leute ich bin jetzt unter CyberGhost VPN und es funzt.
> 
> Aber ich komme nicht ins Accountverwaltung oder Arsenal!.
> 
> ...




Hallo ich versuche gerade auch diesen CyberGhost VPN  zu instalieren jedoch wird bei der instalation ein download von CyberGhost VPN  gestartet, welche aber nicht geht. Er findet keine Verbindung zu diesem CyberGhost Server.
Wie habt ihr das gemacht?


----------



## Tikume (22. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, ich mag Tikume iwie nicht... bist immer iwie so negativ xD



Was habe ich negatives getan?


----------



## Fusssi (22. Januar 2009)

So ich hab es jetzt 

DAMIT

gemacht.

Ich habe aber nich auf Telefonica umgestellt sondern auf T-com so hab ich ne IP mit 217..... bekommen und siehe da bin im Spiel.

IS ABER AUF EIGENE VERANTWORTUNG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (22. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was habe ich negatives getan?



nix :-*


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

hab grad versucht bei blizzard anzurufen. wegen technischer probleme kann nicht weiterverbunden werden. arbeiten daran und hoffen dass das problem bald behoben ist. STANDARTSPRÜCHE was für ein kack. hat man frei und darf net spielen


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (22. Januar 2009)

So, Zugriff auf Blizzard.de und Woweurpoe.de geht schonmal wieder, ebay ist auch wieder da und Amazon erst Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klotzi (22. Januar 2009)

DerKaefer schrieb:


> Also meine empfehlung ist wer 1u1 abwählen kann sollte dies SOFORT tun und lieber 4 wochen gar kein internet riksieren als weiter bei 1u1 zu bleiben (ich muss leider noch nen ganzes jahr warten -.-' und mich bis dahin weiter mit dem tel. support zoffen, welcher laut meiner beurteilung als Informationstechnischer assistens, welche eine ausbildung auf der ganzen plattform der EDV ist, keinerlei ahnung. Wer mir erklären will das meine schlechte Konnektivität an meinem Betriebsystem liegt, was ich damit dementieren konnte, das ich Mittlerweile Windows ME,XP,Vista,Windows 7 sowie 2 verschiedene Linux Distrubationen aufgespielt habe, und die nette Frau am telefon hat mir dann erklärt das es gar nicht möglich ist Windows und Linux auf einem Rechner zu Installieren. Das ganze finde ich schon recht merkwürdig da ich alle obengennanten systeme auf meinem Notebook installiert habe und bei jedem start im boot menü mein gewünschtes Betriebsystem auswählen darf.
> 
> Also
> Service: Nicht genügend ausgebildet - Keine ahnung von ihrem beruf !
> ...









MEINE REDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (22. Januar 2009)

ok, ich habe da mal ein update:

Alsooooo: ja es liegt ein heftiges technische Problem vor. Was genau wurde nicht erklärt. Und ja es ist richtig, dass bestimmte IP`s auf diverse online Spiele UND Seiten keinen Zugriff haben.

Und auf die Frage wann das behoben wird kam die Antwort: Wir wissen es nicht.

ok...ich geh dann mal auf meinen Balkon und werde ganz laut Sch... schreien, mich danach für sämtliche Raids in den nächsten 2 Wochen abmelden und überlegen, wie ich wegen nicht erbrachter Leistung aus dem 1&1 Vertrag komme -.-

Umrouten wird übrigens verweigert. Ich nehme mal an, dass dem S..Laden das zu teuer ist.


Danke auch -.-


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (22. Januar 2009)

Edith meint: WoW geht auch gerade wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kumpel von 1&1 rief an, Fehler war DIE haben die Ports gesperrt auf 12 ihrer 89 Knoten - daher bei einiges das Problem.Btw, unter der Hand, dass da so schnell gearbeitet wurde lag an ebay - gab genug Powerseller die einen Geschäftsanschluss haben - Geschäftsanschluß = Schadenersatz bei nix tun = daher schnelle Reaktion^^


----------



## Klotzi (22. Januar 2009)

Das ist halt so ne Sache mit der Nichterbrachten Leistung........iss wie von vielen schon gesagt nur ein teil der nicht funktioniert der rest des I-nets geht ja
also habt ihr so wie es aussieht keine möglichkeit so aus den verträgen rauszukommen bzw. ne gutschrift oder ähnliches zu erhalten........man 1&1 iss doch so unzuverlässig -.-




Teleos *rulez* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


AN ALLE Wechselt zu Reginalen Anbietern!!!


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> So, Zugriff auf Blizzard.de und Woweurpoe.de geht schonmal wieder, ebay ist auch wieder da und Amazon erst Recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich komm immer noch net rein bei wow.europe nicht und bei blizzard net


----------



## saschac1969 (22. Januar 2009)

Leute nur ganz kurze anmerkung von mir.

Vergesst Cyberghost wie schon ein paar Seiten zuvor von jemand anderem beschrieben das funzt aber nur 2-4 Minuten dann fliegt ihr wegen der zu hohen Latenz bei wow raus. 6500 ms sind da fast normal mal dann wieder nur 120ziger Latenz aber nur für sekunden dann wieder 2-6 k Latenz also kannste knicken wenn du dich nicht alle 2 Minuten neu einloggen willst

Edit: und es läuft immer noch nihct wie ein paar kommentare vor mir bemerkt!


----------



## Odin0815 (22. Januar 2009)

ne allgemeine lösung für das problem gibts nicht?


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

saschac1969 schrieb:


> Leute nur ganz kurze anmerkung von mir.
> 
> Vergesst Cyberghost wie schon ein paar Seiten zuvor von jemand anderem beschrieben das funzt aber nur 2-4 Minuten dann fliegt ihr wegen der zu hohen Latenz bei wow raus. 6500 ms sind da fast normal mal dann wieder nur 120ziger Latenz aber nur für sekunden dann wieder 2-6 k Latenz also kannste knicken wenn du dich nicht alle 2 Minuten neu einloggen willst
> 
> Edit: und es läuft immer noch nihct wie ein paar kommentare vor mir bemerkt!




Das Aendern aud d1un1 als login in der fritzbox ist 100% erfolgreich gewesen :-)

Alles laeuft einwandfrei 79.x.x.x ip


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (22. Januar 2009)

Odin0815 schrieb:


> ne allgemeine lösung für das problem gibts nicht?




Doch - einfach nochn bissi Geduld.

Wie gesagt Raum FFM mit 95er IP Bereich geht step by step wieder - die schalten grade ihre betroffenen Knoten wieder frei - das dauert natürlich n bissi, einmal mitm Finger schnippen geht net - denke spätestens morgen früh sindse durch


----------



## eradgon (22. Januar 2009)

geht es wieder bei einigen oder immer noch down


----------



## Tikume (22. Januar 2009)

DerKaefer schrieb:


> Also meine empfehlung ist wer 1u1 abwählen kann sollte dies SOFORT tun und lieber 4 wochen gar kein internet riksieren als weiter bei 1u1 zu bleiben (ich muss leider noch nen ganzes jahr warten -.-' und mich bis dahin weiter mit dem tel. support zoffen



Mein tipp: gar nicht erst verbinden lassen sondern einfach den Sprachcomputer volltexten.
1. günstiger
2. widerspricht der nicht


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

eradgon schrieb:


> geht es wieder bei einigen oder immer noch down




Wie geschrieben die Aenderung wie beschrieben das Routing auf Telecom umzustellen hat 100% geholfen! 

Hier noch der Link:http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=5672


----------



## Trollzacker (22. Januar 2009)

Bin auch bei 1&1, konnte mich mich aber heute Morgen ohne Probleme einloggen, war gegen ca. 10 Uhr und konnte ohne Abbrüche 4 Stunden spielen, bis ich zur arbeit musste! Das einzige was war, die Ladebildschirme waren ca. 10 - 20 sek länger zu sehen als normal!
Ich komme aus dem Bremer Raum.

MfG Trollzacker


----------



## Schobi (22. Januar 2009)

nordische ecke provider 1&1 

kein blizz funzt kein curse 

naja mal schauen wie langs noch dauert

grüße schobi


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Januar 2009)

Ist ja echt unglaublich wie hier manche abgehen. Schadensersatzforderungen könnt ihr ganz schnell vergessen. 1&1 hat eine Rechtsabteilung die alles abschmettern wird was auf sie zu kommen wird. Sammelklagen hätten eventuell vielleicht mehr Erfolg.

Ausserdem scheine ich zu den wenigen zu gehören die 0 in Worten NULL Probleme mit 1&1 haben. Wohne im Raum Hamburg und habe seit Februar letzten Jahres eine 16Mbit Leitung und immer sehr gute Downloadraten von 1 Megabyte bis zu 1.5 Megabyte pro Sekunde. Mir fällt auch auf das hier einige sehr seltsames Zeug schreiben und man den Eindruck bekommen könnte WoW wäre ihr ganzer Lebensinhalt. 

PS: WoW,Steam usw. funktionieren bei mir zur Zeit auch nicht aber ich bin mir sicher das sie schon an einer Lösung des Problems arbeiten. Was mich jetzt am meisten ärgert ist das ich mir die neueste Folge von Lost nicht downloaden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

also, in blizzard.com komme ich inzwischen rein, aber leider net auf die deutsche seite. wenn man sprache deutsch anklickt kommt: es konnte keine verbindung aufgebaut werden versuchen sie es später nochmal oder überprüfen sie ihre internetverbindung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gyros. (22. Januar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Sammelklagen hätten eventuell vielleicht mehr Erfolg.



Aber auch nur "eventuell vielleicht" weil es im deutschen Recht keine Sammelklage gibt....

In jeder AGB von ISPs steht drin, dass die für vorübergehende Ausfälle nicht haften, also spart Euch die Anwaltskosten.

BTW: Komme aus dem Bereich Düsseldorf, hier läufts bei 1&1 problemlos.


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Januar 2009)

Laut iMonitor von Heise dauern die Störungen noch an. Siehe link: http://www.heise.de/netze/tools/imonitor-i...ngen/view.phtml

Mich würde mal interessieren in wie weit die gröbsten bugs schon gepatcht wurden? Konnte gestern einige quests nicht abschliessen was ziemlich nervig war.


----------



## Morlar (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hab das selbe Problem und Wohne in Karlsruhe 
Komme überall hinein z.B. CS und GW sowie alle dazugehörigen Seiten bloß nicht in meinen Acc und nicht auf Wow-europe!!


----------



## Laura77 (22. Januar 2009)

CyberGhost VPN funzt ohne Probleme,

[post="0"]hier[/post] Code für Premium
schicken lassen.
Bin mit 180 bis 5660 ms drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider bin ich noch über ein Jahr an 1&1 gebunden.
Habe seit Wochen Verbindungsprobleme und sie haben auch zugegeben dass an denen liegt. Jetzt warte ich seitdem auf eine Bestätigungs sms dass sie den Fehler behoben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bcm4web (22. Januar 2009)

also grundsätzlich weiß ich nicht, warum ihr alle über 1u1 meckert. bin da seit fast 4 jahren und das störungsfrei (bis auf das problem heute mit den ips).

selbst arbeite ich bei alice in der technik hotline. ich bin also einer derer die versuchen eure leitung wieder hinzubekommen (wenn ihr alice kunden seit).

und daher kann ich mir schon ganz gut nen bild machen, wie es bei 1u1 im CC abläuft.

das da nicht alles grade läuft ist klar, is bei alice auch so, aber da sind auch nur menschen am anderen ende, die versuchen (durch gesetzte und arbeitsanweisungen des unternehmen teils eingeschränkt) ihren job machen.

das mal OT zu der Meckerei über 1u1


----------



## Dragohunter (22. Januar 2009)

So hab nun mal dieses FBEditor ausprobiert aber es klappt irgendwie überhaupt nicht,
evtl. könnte mir jemand helfen der da so n bisschen mehr ahnung hat.

ICQ: 214-014-616

plx Help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Januar 2009)

Leute bitte habt doch Geduld bevor ihr eure Router mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen zerschiesst lasst es lieber. Wenn ihr keine Ahnung von IPs,DNS,Ports usw. habt helfen euch diese Tipps hier im thread auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Niranda (22. Januar 2009)

Gyros. schrieb:


> Aber auch nur "eventuell vielleicht" weil es im deutschen Recht keine Sammelklage gibt....
> 
> In jeder AGB von ISPs steht drin, dass die für vorübergehende Ausfälle nicht haften, also spart Euch die Anwaltskosten.
> 
> BTW: Komme aus dem Bereich Düsseldorf, hier läufts bei 1&1 problemlos.



Also sie garantieren 99,9% serververfügbarkeit im Jahr..
99,9% von 365 Tagen = ca. 364,635 Tage online

Aktuell: 364,635 Tage online Garantie > bereits nur 357 Tage Online 

D.h. 97,80% onlineverfügbarkeit meiner Server im ersten Monat, von versprochenen 99,9%.
hochgerechnet auf das Jahr ist das eine Verfügbarkeit von nur ca. 74,7%.

D.h. 3/4 der Gesamtleistung, die bei denen unter Garantie läuft.
d.h. auch ich verdiene 1/4 weniger, aber andere Verträge warten nicht auf's Geld, d.h. verluste.

Da ich einen 2 Jahresvertrag an der Backe habe und es im letzten Jahr auch so lief (81,x % verfügbarkeit von versprochenen 99,9%) und die ganze Auswertung vom letzten Jahr, welche von beiden Seiten beglaubigt/akzeptiert wurde (schriftlich) habe siehts für mich sehr positiv für mich aus.

So ist meine Rechnung und ich werde nicht zögern.
Schließlich arbeite ich nicht umsonst, genauso wenig wie die und die sollen gefälligst ihren ar*** bewegen, wenn sie Kunden halten wollen.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, was es derzeit auch nicht ist, müssen diese halt die Konsequenzen Tragen.

Nur mal so nebenbei - ich find das ist ein starkes stück, kein anderer Anbieter war so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gyros. (22. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> So ist meine Rechnung und ich werde nicht zögern.



Sauber, das sind Mandanten wie ich sie mir wünsche. Wenn Du ne Rechtsschutzversicherung hast und die ne Kostendeckungszusage geben, gehen wir durch bis zum BGH; wenn nicht, dann auch, aber nur gegen Vorkasse....^^


----------



## Dragohunter (22. Januar 2009)

Dragohunter schrieb:


> So hab nun mal dieses FBEditor ausprobiert aber es klappt irgendwie überhaupt nicht,
> evtl. könnte mir jemand helfen der da so n bisschen mehr ahnung hat.
> 
> ICQ: 214-014-616
> ...





HEEEEEEEEEEEEELP


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (22. Januar 2009)

bcm4web schrieb:


> also grundsätzlich weiß ich nicht, warum ihr alle über 1u1 meckert. bin da seit fast 4 jahren und das störungsfrei (bis auf das problem heute mit den ips).
> 
> selbst arbeite ich bei alice in der technik hotline. ich bin also einer derer die versuchen eure leitung wieder hinzubekommen (wenn ihr alice kunden seit).
> 
> ...




Ah dann bist DU einer derjenigen der mir 6 Monate lang weissmachen wollte, es läge an meinem Rechner dass ich nur Lags hatte auch im Netz surfend?^^
Wobei es "nur" ein Megaüberfüllter Port in Hanau war? ^^


----------



## Cloudsbrother (22. Januar 2009)

Azmodahn schrieb:


> Auch 1&1, geht bei mir auch ned...
> 
> Naja ein bißchen HL² Episode 2 zocken...^^
> 
> Weiß einer wann Episode 3 rauskommt?



Bin ebenso bei 1&1 
Wollte ebend sogar HL2 spielen!^^
Wollte es immer mal ausprobieren und jetzt hatte ich zeit!
Nur da muss man sich ja auch anmelden!

Geht auch nicht! Kriege keine verbindung!


----------



## tron68 (22. Januar 2009)

so habe mit dem FBeditor den Login auf D1und1/xxxxxxx geändert und die neue Config in die Fritzbox geschrieben, mit dem neuen routing über Telekom keine Probleme mehr....DANKE FÜR DEN TIP !!!!!!!!


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Januar 2009)

@Niranda Alle Provider haben Probleme und deren Foren sehen nicht viel anders aus als dieses hier. Es kann immer mal etwas unvorhergesehenes passieren und ich vermute mal das dir die Klage nix bringen wird. Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg falls du eine Klage in Erwägung ziehen solltest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw WoW ist mir nicht so wichtig aber das ich keine Verbindung zum Usenext Server bekomme nervt mich schon etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malior (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 
ich bin auch bei 1und1, leben zwischen Stuttgart und Karlsruhe uns es geht auch nicht.

Unter anderem geht auch Curse.com nicht , und Amazon.de auch nicht.

Ich habe mir vorn einem Freund aus Karlsruhe grad sagen lassen, dass er auf www.wow-europe.de kommt!, und es is auch bei 1und1.

sehr seltsam. kam jemand bei der Hotline durch?? ich hab da jetzt einiges gewartet bei 14ct/min , ohne erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Malior


----------



## Blue2000X (22. Januar 2009)

Ich will euch ja nicht beunruhigen aber das ganz läuft schon seid einer Woche.... bloss betraf es da erst mal nur die SteamUser. Ich weiss zwar nicht warum ausgerechentet heute es dann nicht mehr läuft da ich bis gestern mit ner 95er WOW gezocken habe

Naja da sich 1 & 1 nicht um die Steam user geümmert hat (weil zu geringe Lobby) hoffe ich jetzt mal ganz stark das wir als WOW user eher gsagt Blizz druck machen kann...

Nur irgendwie blöd das ich keiner von uns in den Blizzforen dazu äussern kann.. Naja ich bereite mich auf ne Woche WOW (Onlinegames) freie Zeit vor.

Bye
Blue


----------



## Shibozu (22. Januar 2009)

Hier ein kleiner Snack für uns betroffene 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shockboy (22. Januar 2009)

hm also ich habe auch 1&1 und kann seit heute dem 22 Januar, weder auf der Wow-europe seite noch auf servern oder auf der support seite einloggen oder draufgehen. 
habe sämliche ports freigeschaltet firewall aus und alles..
gestern abend ging alles noch ganz normal -.-


----------



## Voltaire (22. Januar 2009)

tron68 schrieb:


> so habe mit dem FBeditor den Login auf D1und1/xxxxxxx geändert und die neue Config in die Fritzbox geschrieben, mit dem neuen routing über Telekom keine Probleme mehr....DANKE FÜR DEN TIP !!!!!!!!




bitte was ? was kann man machen um das Problem zu beheben ?


----------



## Fusssi (22. Januar 2009)

Ich schreibs noch mal 

DA

gucken und lesen und verstehen.

Auf T-Com umstellen gibt dann ne neue IP mit 217.....

WIE GESAGT AUF EIGENE GEFAHR, macht nix schlimmes aber man sollte schon wissen was man macht uns verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn man die konfig raus gelesen hat der Sicherheit wegen erst irgendwo speichern!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Januar 2009)

Lesen die user hier auch mal den thread oder betrachten sie nur die bunten Bildchen? 

Es liegt nicht an deinem Router,config oder sonst was. 1&1 hat Probleme und sie arbeiten bereits an dem Problem. Kurze Zusammenfassung der Ereignisse folgt nun: Es gibt mehrere DNS Störungen in ganz Deutschland siehe http://www.heise.de/netze/tools/imonitor-i...ngen/view.phtml betroffen davon sind auch folgende Seiten Ebay,Amazon,wow europe,curse und einge Andere.

Lösung ist relativ einfach besorg die ne neue IP die nicht mit 95 anfängt. Mit viel Glück kannst du wie einige schon hier geschrieben haben entweder mit proxy oder auch Router Neustart eine neue IP bekommen. Allerdings klappt das nicht bei jedem. Einfach auf gut Glück versuchen. Ich bekomme leider immer nur die 95er IP egal was ich tue.

Von diesen tools und configs die hier gepostet wurden rate ich übrigens dringend ab. Wer sich damit nicht auskennt lässt lieber die Finger davon.


----------



## Fusssi (22. Januar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Lesen die user hier auch mal den thread oder betrachten sie nur die bunten Bildchen?
> 
> Es liegt nicht an deinem Router,config oder sonst was. .......



Lies mal was ich verlinkt habe! Man sollte seine Kl....e nich so weit auf machen wenn man nich weiß wovon die Rede ist.

1. Hab ich ja wohl drunter geschrieben das man wissen sollte was man tut.
2. Genau diese Änderung in der Konfig. sorgt dafür das man als 1&1-User ne andere IP zugewiesen bekommt.


Router neu starten kannst Du wochenlang ohne glück zu haben hab meine Protokolle vorliegen und hab schon fast 1/2 Jahr immer ne IP mit 95 vorne, also viel glück beim neu starten. 

Lol es gibt Leute die glauben immer die schlausten zu sein.


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Lesen die user hier auch mal den thread oder betrachten sie nur die bunten Bildchen?
> 
> Es liegt nicht an deinem Router,config oder sonst was. 1&1 hat Probleme und sie arbeiten bereits an dem Problem. Kurze Zusammenfassung der Ereignisse folgt nun: Es gibt mehrere DNS Störungen in ganz Deutschland siehe http://www.heise.de/netze/tools/imonitor-i...ngen/view.phtml betroffen davon sind auch folgende Seiten Ebay,Amazon,wow europe,curse und einge Andere.
> 
> ...


da muss ich mal was dazu sagen, hab mehrmals mit 1&1 telefoniert heute. die schieben den schwarzen peter wow zu und dem neuen patch von gestern. jedesmal bekam ich die gleiche antwort es liege nicht an 1&1. einer der NETTEN mitarbeiter von 1&1 sagte sogar wow würde den zugang sperren. was für ein scheiss. was sollte wow davon haben? im gegenteil, da laufen doch nur die kunden davon. soviel zum thema sie arbeiten daran


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Januar 2009)

@Fussi Wo habe ich bitte geschrieben das ich dich damit meinte? Mein post war für alle die gerade erst rausfinden das 1&1 Probleme hat also halt mal schön den Ball flach. Es nervt einfach wenn hier jeder x-mal schreibt das WoW nicht geht obwohl es schon am Anfang des threads ausführlich diskutiert wurde.


----------



## Fusssi (22. Januar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Von diesen tools und configs die hier gepostet wurden rate ich übrigens dringend ab....



Dann kannst Du aber auch nich alles gelesen haben nicht was vor Dir geschrieben wurde und auch nicht was Du selbst schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangovermz (22. Januar 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du aber auch nich alles gelesen haben nicht was vor Dir geschrieben wurde und auch nicht was Du selbst schreibst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja geuebte Fritzbox user koennten natuerlich auch per telnet direkt die config datei per vi aendern das erspart natuerlich den umgang mit dem grafischen editor....  waere dann /var/flash/ar7.cfg


----------



## Fusssi (22. Januar 2009)

^^
Jup aber da kann man ja noch mehr falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lowly (22. Januar 2009)

An was liegt es den jetzt am anbierter oder am spiel ich kenn mich mit dem zeug nicht wirklich aus aber mir geht das tierisch auf en sac.... das man für en spiel monatlich zahlt und dann noch ncihtmal drauf kann...

Mfg


----------



## Tikume (22. Januar 2009)

lowly schrieb:


> An was liegt es den jetzt am anbierter oder am spiel ich kenn mich mit dem zeug nicht wirklich aus aber mir geht das tierisch auf en sac.... das man für en spiel monatlich zahlt und dann noch ncihtmal drauf kann...



Ähnliche Probleme gibt es seit Jahren mit Ex-Ehefrauen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Januar 2009)

Tikume you made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragohunter (22. Januar 2009)

habe folgendes Problem:

Ich gebe an der genannten stelle

''T1und1/xxxx-xxx@online.de''

ein aber mit der änderung wählt er sich nichtmehr im Internet ein,
außerdem ist die Zeile dan in roter Schriftfarbe...

was mache ich Falsch?


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

offensichtlich am anbieter, weil bei telekom, arcor usw funzt alles. nur 1&1 schiebt die schuld auf wow


----------



## gOOvER (22. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ähnliche Probleme gibt es seit Jahren mit Ex-Ehefrauen.



lol, Tikume, Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kork (22. Januar 2009)

wie am 29.12.2008 - 2.01.2009 totaláusfall bei 1&1, will hoffen das es diesmal bissl schneller geht


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

ok, silvester neujahr hat bei mir alles funktioniert. da kann ich mich net beschweren, aber all die anderen male wos probleme gab......


----------



## Fusssi (22. Januar 2009)

Dragohunter schrieb:


> habe folgendes Problem:
> 
> Ich gebe an der genannten stelle
> 
> ...



Nimm nicht T sondern D (das is für T-com)
Und rot weil du da geändert hast is nur ne editorhilfsfunktion
ändere sonst nichts!!!! wenn gar nich anders lade das backup wieder rauf, welches Du hoffendlich gemacht hast und änder noch mal oder lass es wenn es dir zu heiß is.


----------



## Dragohunter (22. Januar 2009)

okay dann also ''D1und1/xxxx-xxx@online.de''

(xxxx-xxx@online.de steht nicht für meine Mail adresse oder??)


----------



## Dragohunter (22. Januar 2009)

*doppel post sry


----------



## Fusssi (22. Januar 2009)

Dragohunter schrieb:


> *doppel post sry



lol nein das ist dein Internet-Benutzername bei 1&1 das mußt schon kennen


----------



## Leayo (22. Januar 2009)

wíe soll das gehen bei der fritzbox da steht nur 1 & 1 , gmx. schlund und Partner oder andere anbieter ?


----------



## Esralmi (22. Januar 2009)

Nen Gildi hat das selbe Problem und hat ne gute Lösung gefunden wie er meint. 
Ich stell sie euch mal rein


>>>Ist nur zum Überbrücken bis 1&1 die Probleme behoben hat<<<




> Hallo dieser Thread richtet sich an alle die Kunde bei 1&1 sind und Probleme haben auf die Wow-europe seite zu kommen bzw. sich ins Game einzulocken.
> 
> Betroffen sind hauptsächlich IPs im Bereich 95.x.x.x , 71.x.x.x und 72.x.x.x
> Die meisten davon sind im Südwesten Deutschlands anzutreffen.
> ...




Ihr könnt die Sprache übrigens per DropDown oben links auf Englisch umstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## natter01 (22. Januar 2009)

ich hab das auch mal probiert mit D1und1/xxxx-xxx@online.de und T1und1/xxxx-xxx@online.de und bekomm weiterhin eine 95.xxx.xxx ip -.-


----------



## gOOvER (22. Januar 2009)

Kork schrieb:


> wie am 29.12.2008 - 2.01.2009 totaláusfall bei 1&1, will hoffen das es diesmal bissl schneller geht



Aber nur bei Dir. ich kann mich net beklagen. Dsa ist das erste mal in 4 jahren, das ich Probleme habe mit 1&1



Leayo schrieb:


> wíe soll das gehen bei der fritzbox da steht nur 1 & 1 , gmx. schlund und Partner oder andere anbieter ?



Entweder Du spielst die neuste Firmware von der AVM Seite auf oder spielst das Notfall Image von AVM ein. Dann sollte das Branding weg sein


----------



## Laenges (22. Januar 2009)

Also
Ich hab bei mir eben mal meine Fritzbox das Firmware akutallisiert. und siehe da es geht nun wieder. Evlt lags daran, aber besten damit mal anfangen


----------



## Tidoc (22. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> offensichtlich am anbieter, weil bei telekom, arcor usw funzt alles. nur 1&1 schiebt die schuld auf wow




erinnert mich bisl an UO früher da gabs immer Probleme mit Coltnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Laenges schrieb:


> Also
> Ich hab bei mir eben mal meine Fritzbox das Firmware akutallisiert. und siehe da es geht nun wieder. Evlt lags daran, aber besten damit mal anfangen




Meine Fritzbox hat auch nicht da neueste Firmaware drauf und WoW läuft. Es liegt zu 100% an 1&1


----------



## gOOvER (22. Januar 2009)

Laenges schrieb:


> Also
> Ich hab bei mir eben mal meine Fritzbox das Firmware akutallisiert. und siehe da es geht nun wieder. Evlt lags daran, aber besten damit mal anfangen



Bezweifel ich ersthaft, das es dann wieder geht. Meine Firmware ist Up2date und ich komme immer noch net rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings is die aktualisierung der Firmware ein guter Tip. Die sollte bei Fritzboxen immer aktuell sein ^^ das ganze ist und bleibt ein DNS Routing Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings sollte man sich von der Aktualisierung keine Wunder erhoffen ^^


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

Esralmi schrieb:


> Nen Gildi hat das selbe Problem und hat ne gute Lösung gefunden wie er meint.
> Ich stell sie euch mal rein
> 
> 
> ...


also leute, hab eben eine wirklich nette mitarbeiterin von 1&1 am telefon gehabt. war die erste die zugegeben hat dass es ein problem des anbieters ist. ne info an alle, sie sind dabei das problem zu beheben wissen auch an was es liegt. es sind nicht nur ip s mit 72/71/95 usw betroffen, sondern auch 192.xxxxx.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Januar 2009)

Hab 1&1, WoW läuft nicht, das selbe Problem hatte ich schonmal nach Sylvester, doch da konnt ich auch nicht Google und Wikipedia nutzen.
Kann mein Anbieter der Grund sein warum mein internet in den letzten Tagen so dermaaaßen schlecht ist?


----------



## N4rg!l3h (22. Januar 2009)

AdlerfanSGE schrieb:


> jajajaja - es läuft wieder.
> 
> hab folgendes gemacht:
> 
> ...



Funktioniert sofort ;D thx^^


----------



## gOOvER (22. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> es sind nicht nur ip s mit 72/71/95 usw betroffen, sondern auch 192.xxxxx.



lol, das ist nicht Dein erst oder?? Die Frau war wohl net so kompetent?? ^^ das sind lokale IP's ^^


----------



## Tidoc (22. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> also leute, hab eben eine wirklich nette mitarbeiterin von 1&1 am telefon gehabt. war die erste die zugegeben hat dass es ein problem des anbieters ist. ne info an alle, sie sind dabei das problem zu beheben wissen auch an was es liegt. es sind nicht nur ip s mit 72/71/95 usw betroffen, sondern auch 192.xxxxx.




192. ist aber eher eine Lan IP keine keinen Anbieter der diese benutzt für ihr inet


----------



## Sensisa (22. Januar 2009)

Tidoc schrieb:


> 192. ist aber eher eine Lan IP keine keinen Anbieter der diese benutzt für ihr inet


jetzt weisst du dass es jemanden gibt. hab ne lan verbindung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## gOOvER (22. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> jetzt weisst du dass es jemanden gibt. hab ne lan verbindung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diese IP Adressen werden NUR im LAN, also bei Dir im Lokalen Recher verwendet, aber NIE als Provider IP im Internet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ergo, kannst Du keine 192.xx.xx.xx IP von deinem Provider zugewiesen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Januar 2009)

Wie sehe ich meine IP Addresse nach? :-]


----------



## Tidoc (22. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> jetzt weisst du dass es jemanden gibt. hab ne lan verbindung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tortzdem ist die Inet IP net 192 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr habe ich nicht gesagt


----------



## Tidoc (22. Januar 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wie sehe ich meine IP Addresse nach? :-]




http://www.wieistmeineip.de/


----------



## gOOvER (22. Januar 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wie sehe ich meine IP Addresse nach? :-]


http://www.heise.de/ip/


----------



## Jelenka20 (22. Januar 2009)

Laenges schrieb:


> Also
> Ich hab bei mir eben mal meine Fritzbox das Firmware akutallisiert. und siehe da es geht nun wieder. Evlt lags daran, aber besten damit mal anfangen




Habs mal Probiert aber geht nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## natter01 (22. Januar 2009)

Laenges schrieb:


> Also
> Ich hab bei mir eben mal meine Fritzbox das Firmware akutallisiert. und siehe da es geht nun wieder. Evlt lags daran, aber besten damit mal anfangen



ich hab auch mal ein update gemacht und es funzt trotzdem nicht


----------



## Ballonede (22. Januar 2009)

Moin,

habe 1&1 und natürlich die selben Probleme - Standort Nordseeküste, also es funzt überall nicht.

Das hilft mir zur Zeit >https://www.relakks.com/< wurde auch weiter vorn schon mehrfach erwähnt.

Einrichtung ging einfach und schnell.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe den ganzen Nachmittag mit der gewohnten Latenz von 100 - 200 ms gespielt ohne Probleme - ist sonst auch nicht besser.

Habe auch eine Fritzbox 7020 - alle Vorschläge haben nicht funktioniert (x-mal versucht)!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (22. Januar 2009)

natter01 schrieb:


> ich hab auch mal ein update gemacht und es funzt trotzdem nicht




Bei dennen das geklappt hat, haben glücklicherweise einen anderen IP Pool erwischt was auch mit einer Neueinwahl geschehen wäre.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Januar 2009)

Danke Tidoc und gOOvER


----------



## NgP.Brot (22. Januar 2009)

Ballonede schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe 1&1 und natürlich die selben Probleme - Standort Nordseeküste, also es funzt überall nicht.
> 
> ...



Wenn das genauso toll hilft wie Cyberghost, brauch ichs gar nicht erst probieren. Man kommt zwar ins Spiel, hat dann aber eine sehr schlechte Latenz und Performance. Normal hängst du da mit 1000 ms rum. Als ich vorhin 25er Malygos machen wollte, bin ich instant wegen zu hoher Latenz aus dem Spiel geflogen.
Zur Zeit hilft also wirklich nur warten oder besagte Tips benutzen wenn man Ahnung von der Materie hat.


----------



## Orinas16 (22. Januar 2009)

Firmware update und es geht wieder *freu* Danke für die Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel glück an alle bei denen es noch nicht wieder geht.

Mfg Vôlus/Orinas


----------



## Bairchen (22. Januar 2009)

Ihr redet alle von so wunderbaren Lösungen die zu keinen führen.

Wenn die Fritz.Box in diesem Falle mal, nach allen von euch vorgegebenen Tips nach wie vor die Ip vom Pool 95.x.x.x bekommt, liegt es demnach immer noch am Routing von 1und1? 

Es ist ein neues Firmware auf dem Router drauf, Neustart durchgeführt und dennoch bekommt der Router immernoch die Ip 95.x ... Wenn 1und1 das weiss, haben sie sicher jede Menge Möglichkeiten das zu ändern. Jeder Netzwerktechniker könnte das. 4-7 Tage Support im eigenen Hause, das halte ich für utopisch, niemand, vor allem nicht 1und1 kann es sich leisten solch fatale Fehler im Backup System zu haben. Denen laufen die Kunden reihenweise weg, so dumm kann kein Konzern sein da nicht deutlich schneller mit nachdruck zu arbeiten, und das werden sie sicher tun.

Das 1und1 nun die Schuld, siehe Post hier im Thrad, auf Blizzard/wow schiebt ist eien Frechheit, und sicher nicht so gemeint wie es hier formuliert wurde. 

Btw, all eure tollen Tip funzen leider nur bedingt bis gar nicht. Wenn euer Login bei Wow wieder funzt, war es sicherlich nur ein Zufall, in dem Moment hat 1und1 einfach das Routing für euch umgestellt ^^

Ich darf sicher noch ein wenig warten bist mal ein vernünftiger Tip kommt wie man das Spiel, in das man investiert hat, wieder spielen kann. Denn auch Blizzard wird merken das ihnen aus DE ne Menge Kunden aufs ach steigen werden, oder zumindest dass die Server deutlich leerer sein werden, da Tausende in DE nicht zocken können .... ärgerlich, einfach nur ärgerlich.


Mal sehen was sich noch so alles ergibt im Laufe des Abends.

Ich wünsche euch Glück das ihr recht bald wieder rein kommt, gleiches Glück wie mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Januar 2009)

Orinas16 schrieb:


> Firmware update und es geht wieder *freu* Danke für die Hilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Firmware Update getut, war neueste nix gebracht. Muss ich also wirklich warten? Will diese anderen Tipps nicht nutzen


----------



## trici176 (22. Januar 2009)

huhu leute 

ne frage an was kann es liegen das ich nimmer auf die fritz box zugreifen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
heute mittag gings noch und nun komm ich garnimmer rein 

und ne ich habe nix verstellt davon lass ich die finger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebbyday (22. Januar 2009)

Moin, 
tja, was soll man sagen? Seit über vier Jahren bin ich nun auch schon 1&1 Kunde, bisher ist nix gewesen.
Da will man an einem stürmischen, kalten Abend mal WoW daddeln und nix geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Selbst neue Firmware und diverse Neustarts der Fritz!-Box brachten nix...

Na ja, nichtsdestotrotz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schöne Grüße und schönen Abend noch!
Ebenfalls von der Nordseeküste aus Dithmarschen (S-H)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schnickschnack956 (22. Januar 2009)

also ich hatte bis eben auch das prob das einloggen nich ging. dass mit dem D oder T vor den benutzernamen fürs dsl geht. und zwar einfach unter win ne neue inetverbindung (breitband) einrichten und den dsl login namen mit T oder D davor eingeben und das pass natürlich. In der fritz box dann halt noch auf modem funktion umstellen und schon funktonierts

dingding

grüße


----------



## German Viking (22. Januar 2009)

trici176 schrieb:


> huhu leute
> 
> ne frage an was kann es liegen das ich nimmer auf die fritz box zugreifen kann
> 
> ...




Vieleicht hast du so gebannt auf den Bildschirm geschaut, dass du nicht gemerkt hast wie dir einer die Fritzbox geklaut hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Pew Pew (22. Januar 2009)

Auch ich bezweifle stark, dass das Update wirklich geholfen hat. Vermutlich hat euch der Router beim neustarten einfach ne saubere IP zugewiesen ... In dem Sinne: Glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider habe ich selbst von der Netztechnik nur wenig Ahnung und durchforste ebenfalls das bisschen Internet, dass mir noch geblieben ist nach einer Lösung. Falls noch wer nen konstruktiven Vorschlag hat, bin auch ich gern für Ideen offen.


----------



## Thalido (22. Januar 2009)

naja 30mal fritzbox neustarten hat nix gebracht hab immer die 95er ip

hab auch grade mit meinem bruder telefoniert der bei 1&1 inner störung arbeitet und auser nem lauten lachen konnte er mir auch keine vernünftige antwort geben


----------



## Koltoroc (22. Januar 2009)

hab auch ne 95.xxxx ip bin angekotzt will ne runde erze farmen^^ und nix geht man sch*** 1n1 hoffe die bekommen das mal gebacken.... naja nix desto trotz schönen abend beim offline zocken wc3 an die macht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Januar 2009)

Der Tipp ist ja echt toll nur gibt es bei meiner Fritzbox keine ATM-DSL Einstellungen mehr. Kann also auch nichts daran ändern. Benutze die neueste Firmware-Version 29.04.67. Wenn ich dann auf DSL Information gehe kommt nur irgendetwas mit [Durch diese Einstellungen können Sie die Störsicherheit Ihrer DSL-Verbindung erhöhen] mehr nicht.


----------



## schnickschnack956 (22. Januar 2009)

Mit nem D1und1/... usw. gehts. Hab ne 91.xxx IP und Login klappt


----------



## Bairchen (22. Januar 2009)

Dithmarscher wohin man schaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grüße ausm hohen Norden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seschwob (22. Januar 2009)

Huhu Thalido!

Wie Du hast einen Bruder der bei 1&1 arbeitet, weiß der denn gar nix ausser rum zu lachen?
schreib bitte wenn Du was genaues weißt.


----------



## trici176 (22. Januar 2009)

German schrieb:


> Vieleicht hast du so gebannt auf den Bildschirm geschaut, dass du nicht gemerkt hast wie dir einer die Fritzbox geklaut hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol


----------



## Seschwob (22. Januar 2009)

wie lol kann mal einer der trici bitte helfen die findet ihren router nimmer?


----------



## Thalido (22. Januar 2009)

Seschwob schrieb:


> Huhu Thalido!
> 
> Wie Du hast einen Bruder der bei 1&1 arbeitet, weiß der denn gar nix ausser rum zu lachen?
> schreib bitte wenn Du was genaues weißt.



der is halt nur ein cc mitarbeiter und die leute können halt auch nicht mehr machen als ne störung rauszugeben das die ips net funzen
empfehlung von ihm mach heute wat andres oder starte fritz box neu biste mit glück ne andre ip kriegst

die leute die man unter der hotline erreicht sind halt nur das unterste ende der kette ....... kenn ich zu gut hab bis vor nem halben jahr im cc von teledoof gearbeitet und da wars der selbe sch****


----------



## Oriontos (22. Januar 2009)

schnickschnack956 schrieb:


> Mit nem D1und1/... usw. gehts. Hab ne 91.xxx IP und Login klappt



naja bei mir geht das leider nicht, kann nirgendswo vor 1und1 etwas davor schreiben, egal was ich mache. Habe auch schon einiges probiert und Ghost ding kommt für mich nicht in frage da es für mac nicht geht xD
werde wohl warten müssen bis es wieder geht xD und das kann lange dauern


----------



## 1220borki (22. Januar 2009)

omg die welt geht unter.. AHHH


----------



## Koltoroc (22. Januar 2009)

omg geht immer noch ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oriontos (22. Januar 2009)

Koltoroc schrieb:


> omg geht immer noch ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wird wahrscheinlich auch noch weng dauern, die haben ja jetzt alle Feierabend ^^ und wenn bis morgen abend nix geht, kannst das wochenende in Sachen WoW vergessen Xd dann gehts seid langem mal wieder für manche an die frische luft xDDDD


----------



## Koltoroc (22. Januar 2009)

wohne in Hessen un da ist es scheiße kalt und die luft zu frisch und sonnenlicht kann ich ned ab xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oriontos schrieb:


> wird wahrscheinlich auch noch weng dauern, die haben ja jetzt alle Feierabend ^^ und wenn bis morgen abend nix geht, kannst das wochenende in Sachen WoW vergessen Xd dann gehts seid langem mal wieder für manche an die frische luft xDDDD


----------



## Thalido (22. Januar 2009)

Oriontos schrieb:


> wird wahrscheinlich auch noch weng dauern, die haben ja jetzt alle Feierabend ^^ und wenn bis morgen abend nix geht, kannst das wochenende in Sachen WoW vergessen Xd dann gehts seid langem mal wieder für manche an die frische luft xDDDD



glaube ich allerdings auch -.-

btw vor 20minuten ca hat sich mein router von alleine neugestartet ..... is das n gutes oder schlechtes zeichen ?


----------



## Seschwob (22. Januar 2009)

Thalido schrieb:


> glaube ich allerdings auch -.-
> 
> btw vor 20minuten ca hat sich mein router von alleine neugestartet ..... is das n gutes oder schlechtes zeichen ?




frag doch deinen bruder


----------



## dga711 (22. Januar 2009)

Gleiches Problem.

Amazon geht nicht, Twitter auch nicht...ka was sonst noch nicht tut

So, jetzt dachte ich, ich ruf mal die Hotline. Aktueller Stand in Warteschlange ->30:00 für 14ct/min (die werd ich mir wieder holen)

Habe auch diese ominöse 95er IP.

Oh hab Ich mich grad erschrocken. Nach 30minuten kommt ne andere Mukke in der Warteschleife ^^

.......

oh jetzt ging jemand ran.

Man, sorry, aber was für eine Schwuchtel ... "ja, da haben heute schon viele angerufen...wir können da auch nix für" ... ich "komm ich denn irgendwie in einen anderen IP-Bereich?"  ... "hmmm nee...da gibts wohl tricks, aber das is nur was für SPEZIS." *rofl*

...

oh man......morgen schicke Ich erstmal eine Rechnung an 1&1 über 34 Minuten * 14cent  ... so eine Frechheit!

Mich kotzt das dermaßen an, könnte mich noch ewig aufregen.

Soviel von mir ;(


----------



## natter01 (22. Januar 2009)

schnickschnack956 schrieb:


> also ich hatte bis eben auch das prob das einloggen nich ging. dass mit dem D oder T vor den benutzernamen fürs dsl geht. und zwar einfach unter win ne neue inetverbindung (breitband) einrichten und den dsl login namen mit T oder D davor eingeben und das pass natürlich. In der fritz box dann halt noch auf modem funktion umstellen und schon funktonierts
> 
> dingding
> 
> grüße



funzt auch nicht bekomme trotzdem eine 95.xxx.xxx ip -.- ich geb es auf muss ich doch warten bis 1&1 ausgeschlafen hat und wieder alles geht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalido (22. Januar 2009)

Seschwob schrieb:


> frag doch deinen bruder


nö werd mich erstma vor meiner xbox haun und ne runde cod zoggen



dga711 schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem.
> 
> Amazon geht nicht, Twitter auch nicht...ka was sonst noch nicht tut
> 
> ...



bezahlst erst ab dem augenblick wo jmd rangeht ....... die warteschleife vorher is kostenfrei


----------



## -Ratteronkel- (22. Januar 2009)

Habe auch 1&1 und hab das gleiche Problem wie du , kann auch wenn ich ein falsches PW eingeben , kommt die meldung konnte die Verbindung nicht aufbauen , auf die wow-europe seite komm ich auch nicht alles andere funktioniert ohne probleme , also hab das problem seid kurz vor 16 uhr , heute wollte ich da zum erstenmal einloggen gestern ging noch alles ohne probleme^^


Was is da los ?


----------



## dga711 (22. Januar 2009)

Thalido schrieb:


> bezahlst erst ab dem augenblick wo jmd rangeht ....... die warteschleife vorher is kostenfrei



ah ok, das ist fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für die info


----------



## Sky4u (22. Januar 2009)

benutze auch 1&1. 

konnte bis 13uhr noch wow zocken.
Komme gard von Arbeit wieder.
Weder die Blizz seite noch in wow selber funzt bei mir. Hängt sich auch bei der verbindung auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Rest geht ja seltsam....


----------



## Astina (22. Januar 2009)

Also die 1und1 Hotline hat gerade um Traceroutes gebeten. Dort ist das Problem ja bekannt aber man hat es wohl noch nicht gefunden. Also fleißig Tracern und an support@1und1.de schicken.


----------



## trici176 (22. Januar 2009)

was is tracen?^^


----------



## Astina (22. Januar 2009)

Geh ins Startmenü und gib unter Ausführen cmd ein.

Dann im Eingabefenster "tracert eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com" eingeben.

Es erscheint dann eine Routenverfolgung über 30 Knoten. Den Text an die E-Mail schicken so können sie das Problem eingrenzen.

Sollte dann ungefähr so aussehen:

Routenverfolgung zu eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com [80.239.180.116]  über maximal
30 Abschnitte:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  fritz.fonwlan.box [192.168.178.1]
  2    48 ms    47 ms    49 ms  rtsl-ulmg-de05.nw.mediaways.net [213.20.223.231]
  3    49 ms    50 ms    47 ms  xmws-ulmg-de02-gigaet-2-1.nw.mediaways.net [195.71.151.174]
  4    52 ms    47 ms    46 ms  rmws-ulmg-de01-gigaet-1-0-0.nw.mediaways.net [213.20.221.124]
  5    48 ms    50 ms    49 ms  rmwc-stgt-de02-pos-4-0.nw.mediaways.net [213.20.220.233]
  6    53 ms    55 ms    56 ms  rmwc-frnk-de01-so-2-3-0-0.nw.mediaways.net [195.71.254.161]
  7    52 ms     *       52 ms  rmwc-frnk-de02-ge-0-1-0-11.nw.mediaways.net [62.53.238.2]
  8     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
  9     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 10     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 11     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 12     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 13     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 14     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 15     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 16     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 17     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 18     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 19     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 20     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 21     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 22     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 23     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 24     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 25     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 26     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 27     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 28     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 29     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 30     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.


----------



## Salanea (22. Januar 2009)

Astina schrieb:


> Also die 1und1 Hotline hat gerade um Traceroutes gebeten. Dort ist das Problem ja bekannt aber man hat es wohl noch nicht gefunden. Also fleißig Tracern und an support@1und1.de schicken.




Das nennt man Beschäftigungstherapie *hust*^^

Die wissen dat schon...sie dürfen nur nix sagen..

Mir tun die armen Leutz aus der Hotline heute echt leid...ich möchte nicht wissen, was die sich alles anhören durften =/


----------



## Astina (22. Januar 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> Das nennt man Beschäftigungstherapie *hust*^^



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Saphiera (22. Januar 2009)

Also, ich hab das Problem auch gehabt,

ich hab einfach in der Fritz.Box Einstellung die Box neustarten lassen und habe die PPPoE Einstellung geändert !. Hab ne IP mit 93 ....... und seitdem geht alles wieder perfekt.
(Ich habe den Home Server)

Stecker raus ziehen hat bei mir auch nicht funktioniert.

Ich hab mal nen screen dran gehängt mit meinen neuen Einstellungen. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Balroque (22. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja mal wieder typisch blizzard, schiebt die ursache auch noch auf den Provider.
Mal ganz im ernst - das hat sicher nichts mit 1&1 zu tun.

Kann mich auch seitdem Serverneustart nicht mehr ins Spiel einwählen.

Das einzigste was funktioniert ist ein Cyberghoster was über nem VPN läuft, wo ich dann eine andere IP zugewiesen bekomme.
Wobei ich dann aber mit 1000er Pings rechnen muss und es einfach unspielbar ist.

Blizzard arbeitet zzT nen s*h§$§dreck daran. Sonst wär das Problem längst behoben.

Es wird darauf hinauslaufen, das ein weiterer Server neustart nötig ist um das Problem zu beheben. 
Was mit Sicherheit erst um 5Uhr morgens der fall sein wird.

Abwarten und Tee trinken ist nun angesagt!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
xcalli aka Pândemonium


----------



## gr-storm (22. Januar 2009)

...  also bei mir funzt eine Routenverfolgung auf www.wow-europe.de ned. Es kommt einem gerade so vor als würden bestimmte IP's geblockt werden. Die US-Seite von Blizzard funktioniert tadellos. Nur auf wow-europe ist keine Verbindung möglich.

Die Traceroute endet bei mir auch bei knoten 7 rmwc-frnk-de02-ge-0-0-0-0.nw.mediaways.net [195. ...]

Das mit dem resetten des Routers funzt auch ned, und gleicht wohl eher einem Glücksspiel, weil es scheinbar von der Vermittlungsstelle abhängt wo er sich einwählt.

Ist schon ärgerlich das Ganze. Hab auch schon einiges versucht - aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Hoffe das es wenigstens zum WE wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Immondys (22. Januar 2009)

Astina schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Das Problem hatte ich am Jahresanfang schon einmal. Laßt die ganzen Einstellungen so und abwarten (grmpf). Da hilft leider nur abwarten.


----------



## Immondys (22. Januar 2009)

Balroque schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wieder typisch blizzard, schiebt die ursache auch noch auf den Provider.
> Mal ganz im ernst - das hat sicher nichts mit 1&1 zu tun.
> 
> Kann mich auch seitdem Serverneustart nicht mehr ins Spiel einwählen.
> ...



Wie so soll Blizz dran Schuld sein??!! ES IST DER PROVIDER!!!!!


----------



## natter01 (22. Januar 2009)

Saphiera schrieb:


> Also, ich hab das Problem auch gehabt,
> 
> ich hab einfach in der Fritz.Box Einstellung die Box neustarten lassen und habe die PPPoE Einstellung geändert !. Hab ne IP mit 93 ....... und seitdem geht alles wieder perfekt.
> (Ich habe den Home Server)
> ...



ich hab genau die gleichen einstellungen von anfang an und es funzt trotzdem nichts


----------



## Bairchen (22. Januar 2009)

Balroque schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wieder typisch blizzard, schiebt die ursache auch noch auf den Provider.
> Mal ganz im ernst - das hat sicher nichts mit 1&1 zu tun.
> 
> Kann mich auch seitdem Serverneustart nicht mehr ins Spiel einwählen.
> ...




Ok, einer der einfach nur mal dampf ablassen wollte. geht es dir nun besser?

Ok denn kann man dir ja sagen, es liegt nicht an Blizzard, und sie werden sicher druck machen bei dem provider, da die gamer ihnen auch aufs dach steigen. und wenn du es aufmerksam verfolgt hättest hier im forum, 1&1 hat bereits zugegeben das der fehler in deren system liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zwinkooor*


----------



## Astina (22. Januar 2009)

Balroque schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wieder typisch blizzard, schiebt die ursache auch noch auf den Provider.
> Mal ganz im ernst - das hat sicher nichts mit 1&1 zu tun.



Ich habe mit 1und1 telefoiert die haben selber zugegeben daß das Problem bei ihnen bzw der Telekom liegt das kommt nicht von Blizzard.

Ich komm auch nicht auf Amazon zb.


----------



## crushedwave (22. Januar 2009)

Saphiera schrieb:


> Also, ich hab das Problem auch gehabt,
> 
> ich hab einfach in der Fritz.Box Einstellung die Box neustarten lassen und habe die PPPoE Einstellung geändert !. Hab ne IP mit 93 ....... und seitdem geht alles wieder perfekt.
> (Ich habe den Home Server)
> ...




Leider hat die 7113 von Fritz keine ATM-Einstellung. 
Ich denke auch nicht, dass 1und1 jetzt alles daran tut dies zu ändern.
Arbeite selbst bei der Konkurenz und weiß wie solche Dinge behandelt werden. Kunden schön um Geduld beten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oriontos (22. Januar 2009)

Saphiera schrieb:


> Also, ich hab das Problem auch gehabt,
> 
> ich hab einfach in der Fritz.Box Einstellung die Box neustarten lassen und habe die PPPoE Einstellung geändert !. Hab ne IP mit 93 ....... und seitdem geht alles wieder perfekt.
> (Ich habe den Home Server)
> ...



bei mir sieht das ganze ganz anders aus. habe keine unter den Geschwindigkeitseinstellung rein gar nichts. habe die fritz box Fon WLAN 7270


----------



## Salanea (22. Januar 2009)

Balroque schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wieder typisch blizzard, schiebt die ursache auch noch auf den Provider.
> Mal ganz im ernst - das hat sicher nichts mit 1&1 zu tun.
> 
> Kann mich auch seitdem Serverneustart nicht mehr ins Spiel einwählen.
> ...




Es ist doch der Provider^^ 1&1 hats doch zugegeben inzwischen^^
tzzz wie manche ne Hasskappe kriegen, wenn sie nich einloggen können...und immer ist dann gleich Bilzzard schuld .


----------



## DeEmUh (22. Januar 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> Die wissen dat schon...sie dürfen nur nix sagen..
> 
> Mir tun die armen Leutz aus der Hotline heute echt leid...ich möchte nicht wissen, was die sich alles anhören durften =/



Joar von mir hat die nette Dame echt angst gehabt...als ich anfing Tinki Winky,Dipsy,Lala und Po zu summen, während sie ne entschuldigung brabbelte.
---ja war mal unhöflich am telefon---


Egal mal hoffen, dass es morgen wieder gäht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer diese 1&1 und Blizzard verschwörung....


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (22. Januar 2009)

hey Astrina du hast ja die selbe IP wie ich 192.168.178.1...Wie kann das sein??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein im ernst, bei Heise's Netze -iMonitor haben wir hier in Mainz inzw. auch DNS-Störungen.
Bei mir hier hab ich keinerlei Probleme zum Glück. Mein Onkel ca. 5km weiter bekommt auf verschiedenen Seiten seit Tagen keine Verbindung. Im der Standartmeldung, der Zeitüberschreitung.... Seit ca. 4 Tagen bekommt meine Box ne 89'er Ip am DNS-Server. Ansonsten habt doch Geduld, die arbeiten mit hoch druck dran.

Grüße Gilfalas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## natter01 (22. Januar 2009)

crushedwave schrieb:


> Leider hat die 7113 von Fritz keine ATM-Einstellung.
> Ich denke auch nicht, dass 1und1 jetzt alles daran tut dies zu ändern.
> Arbeite selbst bei der Konkurenz und weiß wie solche Dinge behandelt werden. Kunden schön um Geduld beten
> 
> ...


das siehst du ja auch erst wenn du experten ansicht machst hab auch die 7113


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (22. Januar 2009)

DeEmUh schrieb:


> Joar von mir hat die nette Dame echt angst gehabt...als ich anfing Tinki Winky,Dipsy,Lala und Po zu summen, während sie ne entschuldigung brabbelte.
> ---ja war mal unhöflich am telefon---
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast mir meinen Tag gerettet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balroque (22. Januar 2009)

Ich bin nicht Sauer sondern nur enttäuscht aber egal. Und in meinen Augen macht es halt kein Sinn das der Provider schuld sein soll...
Komisch das es nur die 9x ips sind die nicht funktionieren...
Das die alle mit einem Router bzw Server beim Provider verknüpft das wohl klar ist.


----------



## Salanea (22. Januar 2009)

DeEmUh schrieb:


> Joar von mir hat die nette Dame echt angst gehabt...als ich anfing Tinki Winky,Dipsy,Lala und Po zu summen, während sie ne entschuldigung brabbelte.
> ---ja war mal unhöflich am telefon---
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag doch...die Armen^^...ich möchte nicht wissen was abgeht wenn es morgen zur Hauptraidzeit/Wochenende nicht funzt...haua ich stelle mir da so rotglühende Leitungen vor ^^


----------



## Astraxya (22. Januar 2009)

Moin.. 

Als ich diesen Thread gesehen habe auf der buffed.de Startseite wußte ich noch nicht ob ich mich freuen, oder weinen sollte. Ich bin mal positiv an die Sache gegangen. Auch weil es mich etwas beruhigte das es mir nicht alleine so geht. Heftig wenn ich sehe das ihr heute morgen vor 8Uhr angefangen habt zu schreiben.. jetzt ist es nach 22Uhr und es geht immer noch nicht. *grummel*

btw.. ich komme aus HH und bin bei 1&1 und habe eine 95.er IP *seufz*

Und ich könnte mir gerade selber in den Arsch treten das ich im September 2008 von Alice zu 1&1 gewechselt bin..


----------



## Salanea (22. Januar 2009)

Balroque schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Sauer sondern nur enttäuscht aber egal. Und in meinen Augen macht es halt kein Sinn das der Provider schuld sein soll...
> Komisch das es nur die 9x ips sind die nicht funktionieren...
> Das die alle mit einem Router bzw Server beim Provider verknüpft das wohl klar ist.




Doch er ist schuld...und er hats auch zugegeben^^ nix Blizzard Verschwörung ^^...jedenfalls diesmal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und es betrifft wohl hauptsächlich die Ip 95.xxx...pech für uns 95 Benutzer^^


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (22. Januar 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> Ich sag doch...die Armen^^...ich möchte nicht wissen was abgeht wenn es morgen zur Hauptraidzeit/Wochenende nicht funzt...haua ich stelle mir da so rotglühende Leitungen vor ^^



Da kannst du recht haben, das gibt ein Donnerwetter !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann wird richtig Aggro gezogen wenn unser Tank kommt. Wir DD'ler machen sie dann fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balroque (22. Januar 2009)

Ja, bei mir das gleiche Problem. Komme auch von HH bzw Stade. Liebe Grüße


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Januar 2009)

Das lustige oder viel mehr traurige daran ist das ich nie eine 95er IP hatte bis heute. Meine Ip fing sonst  immer mit 89. an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (22. Januar 2009)

Gilfalas schrieb:


> Da kannst du recht haben, das gibt ein Donnerwetter !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




juhuuu ein Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wo kann ich mich anmelden?^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibozu (22. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch aus HH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hab auch eine 95er nr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeEmUh (22. Januar 2009)

Hessen oh Hessen, ich könnte meine IP fressen, habe 9x nr oh das war ja klar, denn kaum wieder in WoW, wusst ich es, dass dies geschah.

Naja was solls, bringt nix den schönen thread nur noch zuzuprollen, Blizzard is halt so...1&1 auch xD


----------



## Salanea (22. Januar 2009)

Shibozu schrieb:


> ich bin auch aus HH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



willkommen im Club =)...


----------



## Surander (22. Januar 2009)

wie schön wenn man nach langer grippe wieder WoW zocken will und im buffedforum lesen muss das 1&1 probs hat na shit happens

komme aus Pforzheim und hab auch ne 95.xx leitung


----------



## Ganymedes (22. Januar 2009)

Moin,

Sehts doch mal so. macht euch nen schönen Tag lest n Buch oder macht was mit euren Freunden oder Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




meiner einer hatte beim lesen dieses Threads soviel Entspannung wie schon lange nicht mehr. Nicht nur dass ich mir das gejammer von Spielern die heute nicht auf WoW draufkamen auf Arbeit schon anhöhren mußte, nein hier konnte ich acuh noch so abenteuerliche Lösungsvorschläge lesen. bei den meisten mußte ich einfach nur lachen. teilweise spielt ihr die Obermacker in WoW, habt aber von dem was euch ins Spiel bringt soviel Ahnung wie ein Straubkorn vom Leben.

Mit Einführung der 57'er Fw auf den heute verwendeten Fritzboxen - außer 7050 und älter sind alle Interface Menüs die gleichen. da gibts fast nix extra - außer bei der 7240 ne voip einstellungen, aber das braucht ihr für wow ja eh nicht.

als homeserver bezeichnen wir die fb 7270 und die fb 7240 - ne 7020 gibts nicht *gg*

Zu den IP's - ja wir arbeiten dran, eine Lösung wirds noch vor dem Wochenende geben - jedenfalls war das heute die Aussage aus Karlsruhe. - ebenso gilt das auch für die steamserver. Schuldzuweisung .... naja. Wer gibt sich schon gern selbst die schuld.

gn8


----------



## Sky4u (22. Januar 2009)

huhu^^

habe den PPPoe wert bei meiner fritz.box auf PPPoA gestellt und wieder zurück.

bin auf whatismyip.com und habe eine 89.......ip 

wow funzt zeitgleich wieder. könnte eine zwischenlösung sein ^^


----------



## Baummarder (22. Januar 2009)

hab mal ne dumme frage kenn mich da nich so aus...wie kommt man zu den einstellungen PPPoA bei fritz box?

mfg


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Januar 2009)

Fritzbox Startcenter-Einstellungen-Internet-Zugangsdaten Habe jetzt alles versucht was geht aber er gibt mir jedesmal eine 95er IP.


----------



## Sky4u (22. Januar 2009)

Ich konnte da einen Haken reinsetzen bei experten einstellungen zulassen.

bei der rubrik Internet steht neben der zwangs trennung ganz unten die kapsel verbindung oder Knotenpunkt.

Und dort kurz switschen und auf *übernehmen*


----------



## Baummarder (22. Januar 2009)

ok danke  gibt trotzdem ne 95 IP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sky4u (22. Januar 2009)

Obs daran lag kann ich net genau sagen. wenn nicht wäre es ein großer Zufall.

Drücke euch trotzdem die Daumen das es bald wieder funzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baummarder (22. Januar 2009)

danke^^


----------



## Bao_Lisindra (22. Januar 2009)

Hilfe da is ja jemand aus Pforzheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bin ich ja auch in der Nähe ... und auch 95. ip
Bekomme immer nur 95.

Habe beihnahe den ganzen Thread hier gelesen und mir dann CyberGhost runtergeladen. Es weißt mir aber keine neue ip zu und braucht ewig ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werde wohl erst morgen eine Lösung finden. 

gn8


----------



## Baummarder (22. Januar 2009)

gn8 alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schlaft gut un macht euch nich so viele sorgen ...wird schon wieder


----------



## Athorias (22. Januar 2009)

na ja, ich glaube das wird heute nichts mehr...na dann gehen wir heute mal früher ins bett ^^
wünsch' allen noch eine gute n8 und viel spass noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigerkne (22. Januar 2009)

Trozdem nervig nach 9 Std. Arbeit nicht Spielen zu können und keiner weiß das genaue Problem... wenn Sie jedenfalls sagen würden woran es liegt. Ganz ehrlich, die Server Admins wissen 100% woran es liegt aber das sagt man uns doch nicht, wir sind ja die zahlende Kundschaft, echt schade.. Hoffe das es Morgen nach der Arbeit wieder geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (22. Januar 2009)

Eine Frage an unsere Netzwerkspezialisten,

kann es sein das der Login für WoW in der Eu auf einem schwedischen Carrier liegt?

Grüße Gil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bcm4web (22. Januar 2009)

soweit ich weiß stehen die server für europa in frankreich. und wenn dahin was mit dem routing nicht stimmt, gehts halt nicht


----------



## Thalido (23. Januar 2009)

bin grade am chatten mit meinem bruder der in der störung arbeitet

hat mir grade das geschrieben

es hat was mit dem IPpool zu tun und der muß von verschiedenen gemacht werden am besten du machst ein tracert und machst davon ein Screenschoot und schickst es an support@1und1.de und schreibst rein was für ein prob du hast wir brauchen noch bsp. um das prob schneller lösen zu können


----------



## Sulli (23. Januar 2009)

Um es schnell zu machen .. bin auch bei 1und1 ... bei mir gab es seit Ewigkeiten keine Probleme..


----------



## Thalido (23. Januar 2009)

Sulli schrieb:


> Um es schnell zu machen .. bin auch bei 1und1 ... bei mir gab es seit Ewigkeiten keine Probleme..




bei mir gabs bisher auch nich nicht wirklich probleme nur als ich umgezogen bin bei der einrichtung gabs spontan ne stärung die aber noch in der selben woche behoben wurde


----------



## Immondys (23. Januar 2009)

Thalido schrieb:


> bei mir gabs bisher auch nich nicht wirklich probleme nur als ich umgezogen bin bei der einrichtung gabs spontan ne stärung die aber noch in der selben woche behoben wurde



Ich hatte über Neujahr wegen dem gleichen Ärger WoW frei. Ansonsten hatte ich mit 1&1 nie Probleme. Mal schauen was kommt.

Nachtrag: Für Leute die glauben das ganze sei eine Blizzard Verschwörung - auch Runes of Magic hat die gleichen ereichbarkeitsprobleme. 
Dann will E-Bay nicht richtig und Amazon geht gar nicht.


----------



## Affenpranke (23. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir hat der Tip mit dem kurzen Umstellen von PPoE zu PPoA/VC-Mux und wieder zurück in der Fritzbox geholfen. Hab nun auch ne 89er-IP und kann WoW zocken. Kann aber auch nur Zufall sein. Probiert's halt aus!


----------



## Madmartini (23. Januar 2009)

Hatte nach dem ca. 12x endlich keine 95er ip mehr und spiel seit 20 Uhr


----------



## DeEmUh (23. Januar 2009)

So hab nun ne 89 IP erreicht, dennoch gehts ned ;(
Egal hoffe mal, dass dann auch entgegenkommen von Blizzard für die verlorene Spielzeit kommt, falls es länger dauert xD


----------



## bcm4web (23. Januar 2009)

wenn das problem nix mit wow zu tun hat, wovon hier mal auszugehen ist, dann kommt blizzard da auch keinem entgegen.


----------



## Jan1234 (23. Januar 2009)

Das mit dem IPPool kommt aber hin. Ich hatte gestern nacht um 2 Uhr nen "netsplit".. dann geguckt warum mein inet weg ist. PPoE Fehler - hm denk ich mir. Rechnung bezahlt, alles. Dann um 4.30ca synchronisierte er die DSL Leitung und mein Pool war nicht mehr kiel-5xxx.pool.einsundeins.de sondern Kiex-bla
Was weiß ich was das soll, aber ich will wieder spielen verdammt!

gn8


----------



## Balroque (23. Januar 2009)

Jan1234 schrieb:


> Das mit dem IPPool kommt aber hin. Ich hatte gestern nacht um 2 Uhr nen "netsplit".. dann geguckt warum mein inet weg ist. PPoE Fehler - hm denk ich mir. Rechnung bezahlt, alles. Dann um 4.30ca synchronisierte er die DSL Leitung und mein Pool war nicht mehr kiel-5f774c83.pool.einsundeins.de sondern Kiex-bla
> Was weiß ich was das soll, aber ich will wieder spielen verdammt!
> 
> gn8


echt bescheuert -.- bekomme nichmal ne andere ip zugewisen wenn ich 500mal neueinwähle - immer mit 95


----------



## Steno86 (23. Januar 2009)

ja, geht mir auch so


----------



## Jan1234 (23. Januar 2009)

Also Jungs, ich habe eine Lösung für mich selbst gefunden.

https://www.steganos.com/de/products/secure...m-vpn/overview/

Das habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit schonmal gekauft. (Ändert die Ip Adresse. Arbeitet als Proxy für die Internetverbindung.)

Habs nun installiert, und tatsächlich funzt es. (war nur ein Gedankenblitz)

Meine alte Ip war eine 95er Knotenpunkt Hamburg pool kiel. Meine jetzige ist 87.106.... und ich kann wieder spielen.

Also Jungs, wenn ihr schlau seid, wisst ihr wo ihrs herbekommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich habs mir gekauft für persönliche Zwecke.

So long, Jan

Wenn fragen sind, PN oder sonstiges..


----------



## Tikume (23. Januar 2009)

Jan1234 schrieb:


> Also Jungs, wenn ihr schlau seid, wisst ihr wo ihrs herbekommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub wer schlau ist macht einfach einen Tag was anderes als Wow zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan1234 (23. Januar 2009)

Da gebe ich dir recht, aber wer weiß wie lange dieses Problem noch andauert. Ich würd mein Geld nicht gern verschenken, wenn ich probleme hätte es aufzutreiben. Ich spiele auch unregelmäßig und nur wenn langeweile herrscht. 

mfg


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe die fixen das noch diese Woche denn ich wollte nächste Woche endlich wieder raiden gehen. Naja nachher sind wir wieder schlauer. Gute Nacht euch allen.

1&1 hat eine Anti-WoW Kampagne gestartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balroque (23. Januar 2009)

So KLAPPTS!!!

So, hier mal ne Lösung wie es 100% bei jedem der ne Fritzbox hat funktionieren wird!!!


Ladet euch FBEditor-0.5.1 runter.  (Datei im Anhang zu finden)
 >Starten
 >Ip vom Router eingeben
 >Passwort vom Router eingeben
 >Datei/Konfiguration/Einlesen
 >Datei/SPEICHERN!!!!!! <- wichtig
 >Folgende Zeilen suchen:


type = pppcfg_target_internet;
name = "internet";     <------ da aufpassen, es gibt 2 einträge die ähnlich sind. da muss wirkloch internet stehen und ned voip
only_crypt_auth = no;
local {
username = "$$$$XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX";
passwd = "$$$$XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX";


  >beim username tragt ihr dann "D1und1xxxxxx@online.de" ein. 
    Also euren Usernamen mit einem D davor.



 >Datei/Konfiguration/Zurückspielen
 >Abwarten auf eine Bestätigungsmeldung
 >Gegebenenfalls Router resetten

Und TADAAAAA 79.xx.xx.xx Ip geändert


Viel Spaß beim zocken
xcalli


----------



## Vegie (23. Januar 2009)

toll  1&1 -.-


bei mir gehst auch net und hab nun raid verpasst :/

jemand infos wann das problem gelöst wird?


----------



## natter01 (23. Januar 2009)

Balroque schrieb:


> So KLAPPTS!!!
> 
> So, hier mal ne Lösung wie es 100% bei jedem der ne Fritzbox hat funktionieren wird!!!
> 
> ...



ich weiß nicht wie oft ich das gestern probiert hab mit D1und1/1234-321@online.de und T1und1/1234-321@online.de und es hat nichts gebracht entweder hat der router überhaupt nicht verbunden und wenn er dann nach mehren malen probieren doch verbunden hat hatte ich wieder eine 95.xxx.xxx ip -.-


----------



## ShoShiZZo (23. Januar 2009)

ist doch zum kotzen sowas... -.-

ich hoffe 1&1 behebt das problem so schnell wie möglich... 

man bekommt ja nichtmal ne entschädigung wie z.b. frei tage bei WoW, weil man ja nur zuhause nicht spielen kann.. 


MFG Shoshi


----------



## Kreggen (23. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch bei 1und1 .. gestern, als der Thread eröffnet wurde, hatte ich überhaupt kein Problem. Heute morgen kann ich spielen .. aber nur auf bestimmten WoW-Servern! Ich habs grad nochmal versucht, zu Sen'jin bekomme ich keine Verbindung, meine Chars auf Die Aldor kann ich ohne weiteres erreichen und auch mit ihnen spielen. Ist das evtl. doch ein Blizzard-Problem statt ein 1und1 Problem?


----------



## Beaster (23. Januar 2009)

es muss bei 1 und 1 liegen mein Nachbar ist bei nem anderen Anbieter und der kann spielen


----------



## Nomoka (23. Januar 2009)

Kreggen schrieb:


> ........Ist das evtl. doch ein Blizzard-Problem statt ein 1und1 Problem?



Das glaub ich nicht, denn schau mal was hier alles geschrieben wird.

(fast) alle die 1&1 haben, haben dieses Problem, mich mit eingeschlossen......:-(


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Nomoka schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht, denn schau mal was hier alles geschrieben wird.
> 
> (fast) alle die 1&1 haben, haben dieses Problem, mich mit eingeschlossen......:-(




es liegt an 1&1 aber seit ich gestern den router umgestellt habe keinerlei probleme mehr es betrifft nur 95.x.x.x ip´s hab nu ne 79er alles gut...


----------



## Kreggen (23. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> es liegt an 1&1 aber seit ich gestern den router umgestellt habe keinerlei probleme mehr es betrifft nur 95.x.x.x ip´s hab nu ne 79er alles gut...



Ich hab keine 95 sondern 77, geht trotzdem nicht  ... komisch ist doch, dass ich auf "Die Aldor" spielen kann und auf "Sen'jin" nicht ... was hat das denn dann mit 1und1 zu tun?
Überhaupt .. ich komme ganz normal ins Netz und kann auch alles andere machen, und nur das Einloggen auf Sen'jin geht nicht und daran soll dann 1und1 schuld sein?
Kapier ich echt nicht ...


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Kreggen schrieb:


> Ich hab keine 95 sondern 77, geht trotzdem nicht ... komisch ist doch, dass ich auf "Die Aldor" spielen kann und auf "Sen'jin" nicht ... was hat das denn dann mit 1und1 zu tun?
> Überhaupt .. ich komme ganz normal ins Netz und kann auch alles andere machen, und nur das Einloggen auf Sen'jin geht nicht und daran soll dann 1und1 schuld sein?
> Kapier ich echt nicht ...



Also Blizz startet alle Server neu das wird wohl der grund fuer sein auch der Server Status zeigt einige Server off das wird wohl bald wieder klappen..


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Kreggen schrieb:


> Ich hab keine 95 sondern 77, geht trotzdem nicht  ... komisch ist doch, dass ich auf "Die Aldor" spielen kann und auf "Sen'jin" nicht ... was hat das denn dann mit 1und1 zu tun?
> Überhaupt .. ich komme ganz normal ins Netz und kann auch alles andere machen, und nur das Einloggen auf Sen'jin geht nicht und daran soll dann 1und1 schuld sein?
> Kapier ich echt nicht ...


dann ist deis wohl ausnahmsweise kein 1&1 problem. die, die ein providerproblem haben können sich nicht einmal einloggen. mich eingeschlossen


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> dann ist deis wohl ausnahmsweise kein 1&1 problem. die, die ein providerproblem haben können sich nicht einmal einloggen. mich eingeschlossen




davon gehe ich aus ja wenn du auf anderen servern spielen kannst wobei ichs grad versucht hab kann auf sein einloggen


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> davon gehe ich aus ja wenn du auf anderen servern spielen kannst wobei ichs grad versucht hab kann auf sein einloggen


hoffe blos die bekommen das in den griff. ich glaube die richen wenn jemand net arbeiten muss. bin zwangsweise zu hause und kann net zocken und an der fritz box änder ich mal lieber nix ( wie ja gestern so schöne tips gegeben wurden) da ich mich damit net auskenn.


----------



## Wynd (23. Januar 2009)

Kreggen schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bei 1und1 .. gestern, als der Thread eröffnet wurde, hatte ich überhaupt kein Problem. Heute morgen kann ich spielen .. aber nur auf bestimmten WoW-Servern! Ich habs grad nochmal versucht, zu Sen'jin bekomme ich keine Verbindung, meine Chars auf Die Aldor kann ich ohne weiteres erreichen und auch mit ihnen spielen. Ist das evtl. doch ein Blizzard-Problem statt ein 1und1 Problem?



geht mir genau so. meinen heimatrealm erreiche ich derzeit nicht (er wird als "voll" angezeigt). bestenfalls bekomme ich mal ein "in realm einloggen", weiter gehts dann aber auch nicht.

chars auf anderen servern kann ich aber spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> hoffe blos die bekommen das in den griff. ich glaube die richen wenn jemand net arbeiten muss. bin zwangsweise zu hause und kann net zocken und an der fritz box änder ich mal lieber nix ( wie ja gestern so schöne tips gegeben wurden) da ich mich damit net auskenn.



jo bin heut auch noch zuhaus :-)

ja es ist besser nichts zu aendern auch wenn man nicht viel kaputt machen kann aber trotzdem wenn man die config zerschiesst startet die box gar ned mehr :-)

da ich ja in dem gebiet arbeite kann ich zum glueck ein wenig mit spielen gg


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> dann ist deis wohl ausnahmsweise kein 1&1 problem. die, die ein providerproblem haben können sich nicht einmal einloggen. mich eingeschlossen



Moin Moin Zusammen! 

Also habe gestern mittag und gerstern Abend mit unseren lieben Freunden von 1 und 1 telefoniert. Gestern abend war klar, es gibt eine Netzstörung bei 1 und 1. Und diese wohl Bundesweit! Also don´t worry. Das erstmal grundsätzlich. Was die Nutzbarkeit von div. Realms angeht, kann ich mir auch nur bedingt vorstellen, dass es damit zusammen hängt.

Aussage 1 und 1 war, ab heute morgen solle wieder alles gehen. Termintreue? - war wohl nix!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider funzt bei mir das mit dem D und T auch nicht in der Fritzbox. Hat jemand noch ne andere Idee?
Oder gibts über die Beschreibung hier noch was zu beachten. IP bleibt 95xxxxx

so long


----------



## Solul (23. Januar 2009)

leuet einfach den stecker der fritzbox ziehen 5 min warten und dann wieder ans netz so bekommt ihr ne neue ip zugeteilt kann klappen aber net immer ich hatte getsern das problem und bin auf diese art und weise wieder ins spiel gekommen laso ich mach das jetzt gelich noch mal und dann geht es ab zum zocken


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

YouMa79 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Zusammen!
> 
> Also habe gestern mittag und gerstern Abend mit unseren lieben Freunden von 1 und 1 telefoniert. Gestern abend war klar, es gibt eine Netzstörung bei 1 und 1. Und diese wohl Bundesweit! Also don´t worry. Das erstmal grundsätzlich. Was die Nutzbarkeit von div. Realms angeht, kann ich mir auch nur bedingt vorstellen, dass es damit zusammen hängt.
> 
> ...




Nur dass du die original cfg natuerlich sicherst die editierte neu zurueckspielst und den router dann natuerlich neu startest.

zur kontrolle die cfg neu auslesen und nachpruefen.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

YouMa79 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Zusammen!
> 
> Also habe gestern mittag und gerstern Abend mit unseren lieben Freunden von 1 und 1 telefoniert. Gestern abend war klar, es gibt eine Netzstörung bei 1 und 1. Und diese wohl Bundesweit! Also don´t worry. Das erstmal grundsätzlich. Was die Nutzbarkeit von div. Realms angeht, kann ich mir auch nur bedingt vorstellen, dass es damit zusammen hängt.
> 
> ...


habe gestern auch bei 1&1 angerufen mehrmals sogar(arme telefonrechnung) mir wurde nichts von nem termin gesagt nur sie arbeiten daran und wissen woran der feher liege. hätten auch noch keine rückmeldung von den technikern stand gestern 20.00 uhr


----------



## Kreggen (23. Januar 2009)

Wynd schrieb:


> geht mir genau so. meinen heimatrealm erreiche ich derzeit nicht (er wird als "voll" angezeigt). bestenfalls bekomme ich mal ein "in realm einloggen", weiter gehts dann aber auch nicht.
> 
> chars auf anderen servern kann ich aber spielen
> 
> ...




Eben .. aber komischerweise gehts jetzt .. mal sehen, wie lange ^^ ... leider muss ich jetzt zur Arbeit ... bis später!


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> habe gestern auch bei 1&1 angerufen mehrmals sogar(arme telefonrechnung) mir wurde nichts von nem termin gesagt nur sie arbeiten daran und wissen woran der feher liege. hätten auch noch keine rückmeldung von den technikern stand gestern 20.00 uhr



Dann hat der A... "Mitarbeiter" mir was vom Pferdchen erzählt. Hatte mich zwar konstruktiv aber höchst ärgerlich zu diesem Thema geäussert.
Darauf hin kam diese Aussage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist doch ein ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie auch immer... es lebbe geht weiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyara (23. Januar 2009)

<-- 1&1 Hamburger Innenstadt,

erst vor 'ner Weile konnte ich weder telefonieren noch surfen, angerufen... 9€ gezahlt und alles was ich höre "Firmensoftware aktualisieren", bei meiner Fritzbox ist aber xtra aktiviert, dass die das machen können... also warum tun sie es nicht? Nun gut, hat natürlich nix geholfen, 8 Stunden später ging es wieder.
Jetzt das hier, Dauer bisher 24h aber was soll man tun? Jeder Anbieter hat früher oder später mal Problem, dass man aber sogar für die Tech.Stör.Hotline dick zahlen darf find ich sehr schade, dass man niemanden ans Telefon bekommt der sich auskennt, ebenfalls.

Wochenende steht vor der Tür und niemand kann einem sagen was wann wie geschieht. Aus meinem 95er IP Bereich komm ich leider nicht raus. 

Durchhalten Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und denkt dran: nicht auf den Boten schießen, soll heißen: der Typ am Telefon der Hotline kann zwar nix, aber die werden eingestellt kriegen paar Euro in die Hand und es heißt "Sag einfach es liegt an der Software, dann versuche etwas im Kreis zu reden und sage dass wir dran arbeiten", die können nichts dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

werde wohl heut fürn stündchen zu ner freundin gehn und zumindest über deren pc meinen gildenmitgliedern bescheid geben. die werden sich auch wunder dass ich net on war. vielleicht hab ich ja glück und es geht nachher wieder


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Xyara schrieb:


> <-- 1&1 Hamburger Innenstadt,
> 
> erst vor 'ner Weile konnte ich weder telefonieren noch surfen, angerufen... 9€ gezahlt und alles was ich höre "Firmensoftware aktualisieren", bei meiner Fritzbox ist aber xtra aktiviert, dass die das machen können... also warum tun sie es nicht? Nun gut, hat natürlich nix geholfen, 8 Stunden später ging es wieder.
> Jetzt das hier, Dauer bisher 24h aber was soll man tun? Jeder Anbieter hat früher oder später mal Problem, dass man aber sogar für die Tech.Stör.Hotline dick zahlen darf find ich sehr schade, dass man niemanden ans Telefon bekommt der sich auskennt, ebenfalls.
> ...


natürlich können die nix dafür. sitzen alle in nem callcenter. ich kann mich auch in die herrschaften reinversetzen, da ich zwahgsweise auch mal in einem solchen arbeiten musste. die können einem leid tun. was man da von den leuten zu hören bekommt geht oft unter die gürtellinie. und dafür bekommt man nur einen sehr geringen lohn


----------



## Waylon (23. Januar 2009)

Komme aus HH, IP 95 ... & ich bekomme noch immer keine Verbindung zu WOW ( Seit gestern Morgen besteht das Prob. ).
Was mich ungeheuer ärgert ist nicht einmal die Störung an sich ( Technik ist anfällig, & ja ich kann gute Bücher lesen, fernsehen, spazierengehen ), sondern die Tatsache, daß ich als zahlender Kunde 
nicht informiert werde und ich mir über ein `anonymes` Forum Informationen ( In der Annahme daß alle Posts wirklich mehr oder weniger Substanz haben ) aneigne.

Es ist meine Zeit und mein Geld mit denen Andere umgehen. Die Werbung verspricht hochglanz Freuden der neuen Art und am Ende fühlt man sich nur abgezockt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

1&1 Lübeck komm auch ned aus der 95 range raus. D / T umstellung hat auch nix gebracht

Und zum Thema "Sagen nicht was da vorsich geht", wie siehts da mit Verschwiegenheitserklärung aus? vllt dürfen sie ja einfach nix sagen ? ;D
Bekannter der bei den Stadtwerke arbeitet musst son ding auch unterschreiben, als auszubildener :> is zwar nur Kabel Zieher aber evtl gibts sowas bei 1&1 ja auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir übernimmt die Fritzbox die Änderung der Konfigdatei nicht. 
Kommt immer ne Meldung ohne Text beim zurückspielen und wenn ich die Konfig neu auslese, ists wieder die Alte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Waylon schrieb:


> Komme aus HH, IP 95 ... & ich bekomme noch immer keine Verbindung zu WOW ( Seit gestern Morgen besteht das Prob. ).
> Was mich ungeheuer ärgert ist nicht einmal die Störung an sich ( Technik ist anfällig, & ja ich kann gute Bücher lesen, fernsehen, spazierengehen ), sondern die Tatsache, daß ich als zahlender Kunde
> nicht informiert werde und ich mir über ein `anonymes` Forum Informationen ( In der Annahme daß alle Posts wirklich mehr oder weniger Substanz haben ) aneigne.
> 
> ...


ja. das ist auch mein hauptproblem. ich zahle für internet, und für wow. und dann geht nix. dazu kommen noch die telefonkosten von gestern wo ich 1&1 angerufen hab. und die übernimmt ja niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trici176 (23. Januar 2009)

moin

schön es geht immer noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das man kein wow spielen kann ist ja schon doof genug aber viel schlimmer ist es das  ich auf anderen  seiten nicht zugreifen kann und das Kotz mich wirklich an 
stecker ziehen um ne andere ip zu bekommen  habe ich auch schon alles versucht bringt nix fängt immer mit 95 an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja hab ja hoffnung vielleicht klappts ja heute noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Wifa schrieb:


> 1&1 Lübeck komm auch ned aus der 95 range raus. D / T umstellung hat auch nix gebracht
> 
> Und zum Thema "Sagen nicht was da vorsich geht", wie siehts da mit Verschwiegenheitserklärung aus? vllt dürfen sie ja einfach nix sagen ? ;D
> Bekannter der bei den Stadtwerke arbeitet musst son ding auch unterschreiben, als auszubildener :> is zwar nur Kabel Zieher aber evtl gibts sowas bei 1&1 ja auch
> ...




hmmm das muessen viele ich ebenso ich leite eine groessere Serviceabteilung kenne das dass man nicht alles sagen darf aber NULL Information ist das schlechteste was du machen kannst. Nein stimmt nicht Luegen ist noch schlechter da isses besser zu sagen ich habe ehrlich noch keine Ahnung aber wir halten Sie am laufenden und das sollte man im Service tun verdammt.
Kunden zahlen nicht nur Grundgebuehr nein bei 1&1 auch noch die Hotline welche von absolute unausgebildeten Neulingen besetzt wird (kein Wunder wer macht den Job laenger als 6 Monate?).
Trotzdem haben wir als zahlende Kunden das recht auf etwas Information.
Am schlimmsten ist wenn du 10x anrufst hast 10x wen anderen an der Strippe 10x sagen Sie dir was anderes was soll dieser Scheiss?????


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Waylon schrieb:


> Komme aus HH, IP 95 ... & ich bekomme noch immer keine Verbindung zu WOW ( Seit gestern Morgen besteht das Prob. ).
> Was mich ungeheuer ärgert ist nicht einmal die Störung an sich ( Technik ist anfällig, & ja ich kann gute Bücher lesen, fernsehen, spazierengehen ), sondern die Tatsache, daß ich als zahlender Kunde
> nicht informiert werde und ich mir über ein `anonymes` Forum Informationen ( In der Annahme daß alle Posts wirklich mehr oder weniger Substanz haben ) aneigne.
> 
> ...



Schöner Punkt!

Das ist ein Kulturverlust in DE und nicht nur ein 1 und 1 Thema! 
Über Probleme wird nicht mehr gesprochen! Denn wenn sie keiner bemerkt hat, waren sie garnicht da.

Hilft zwar hier auch nicht, aber eine Info auf der 1und1 Homepage wäre doch nett!


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

trici176 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> schön es geht immer noch nicht
> 
> ...


das mit dem stecker ziehen ist ne glückssache. hab inzwischen mitgekriegt, dass auch wenn der stecker raus war die ersten 2 ziffern im normalfall bleiben. und die sind ja das problem


----------



## Wynd (23. Januar 2009)

Solul schrieb:


> leuet einfach den stecker der fritzbox ziehen 5 min warten und dann wieder ans netz so bekommt ihr ne neue ip zugeteilt kann klappen aber net immer ich hatte getsern das problem und bin auf diese art und weise wieder ins spiel gekommen laso ich mach das jetzt gelich noch mal und dann geht es ab zum zocken



*genau DAS habe ich eben auch getan! läuft alles wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!*


----------



## Solul (23. Januar 2009)

na prima ist wenigstens einem geholfen ^^ naja bei klappt das mit dem stcker ziehen heute irgendwie nicht sicher ist es glücksache aber was tun wenn einen das pech verfolgt .... einfach mal auf glück hoffen ^^


----------



## Tyraila (23. Januar 2009)

das was mich ärgert ist das blizzard davon nix weiß und wir zahlen für WoW und können nicht spielen, das heißt wir zahlen in moment umsonst ;< prakisch geschenktes geld


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Geht das eigentlich nur bei mir nicht, mit dem zurückschreiben der config Datei in die Fritzbox aus FBeditor heraus? Oder mach ich was falsch?
Muss die Fritzbox vielleicht offline sein oder sowas?


----------



## Myrlen (23. Januar 2009)

Solul schrieb:


> na prima ist wenigstens einem geholfen ^^ naja bei klappt das mit dem stcker ziehen heute irgendwie nicht sicher ist es glücksache aber was tun wenn einen das pech verfolgt .... einfach mal auf glück hoffen ^^



Erst hatten wir kein Glück und dann kam auch noch Pech dazu^^
Ich wünsche allen Usern dennoch einen schönen guten Morgen.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> das was mich ärgert ist das blizzard davon nix weiß und wir zahlen für WoW und können nicht spielen, das heißt wir zahlen in moment umsonst ;< prakisch geschenktes geld


blizzard weiss bescheid, glaub mir da sind gestern mit sicherheit auch die drähte heissgelaufen. ich selber hab auch versucht dort anzurufen. aber ne computerstimme hat mich bei blizzard vertröstet, dass technische schwierigkeiten da sind.


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> das was mich ärgert ist das blizzard davon nix weiß und wir zahlen für WoW und können nicht spielen, das heißt wir zahlen in moment umsonst ;< prakisch geschenktes geld



Das ist aber nix neues. Schon mal mit 5 Mann vor ner Ini gestanden? Und mal wieder.... ;-) Komm doch später nochmal vorbei!


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> das was mich ärgert ist das blizzard davon nix weiß und wir zahlen für WoW und können nicht spielen, das heißt wir zahlen in moment umsonst ;< prakisch geschenktes geld




Blizz weiss sehrwohl davon aber wenn an deinem Auto dein selbstgekauftes Autoradio kaputt ist wird deine Autowerkstatt auch ned viel tun koennen um dir zu helfen oder?


----------



## Solul (23. Januar 2009)

das leben ist kein pick nick .... naja gestern war ich on da hat das geklappt mit dem stecker ziehen aber heute will das nicht funzen es ist escht doof was da läuft aber nicht aufgeben immer schön stecker ziehen : ))


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

YouMa79 schrieb:


> Geht das eigentlich nur bei mir nicht, mit dem zurückschreiben der config Datei in die Fritzbox aus FBeditor heraus? Oder mach ich was falsch?
> Muss die Fritzbox vielleicht offline sein oder sowas?


wenn du dich net auskennst, lass lieber die finger davon. sonst verstellst du am ende noch was und dann geht gar nix mehr. ich kenn mich auch net aus und fummel da lieber net rum


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

YouMa79 schrieb:


> Geht das eigentlich nur bei mir nicht, mit dem zurückschreiben der config Datei in die Fritzbox aus FBeditor heraus? Oder mach ich was falsch?
> Muss die Fritzbox vielleicht offline sein oder sowas?



Ganz ehrlich , wenn du schon nicht weißt ob du was falsch machst lass es lieber komplett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten Entsaubt ich mal meine Kristall Kugel und guck mal was du falsch gemacht hast


----------



## Tyraila (23. Januar 2009)

ich würd auch gern mal auf amazon gehen xD aber die seite geht ja auch net ~.~ ....


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

Zwar nurn kleiner trost aber über http://german-proxy.de/ kommst auch auf alle seiten , kann unter umständen nur bissel sehr lahm sein und pw etc würd ich da auch ned eingeben ;D hal tnur zum gucken gedacht


----------



## Corewin (23. Januar 2009)

Da wollt ich doch auch mal was zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin auch bei 1&1, wohne in HH und habe im Moment das gleich Problem.

Dieses Problem liegt aber nicht direkt bei 1&1 sondern das 71.xxx.xxx.xxx und 95.xxx.xxx.xxx IP-Rahmen nicht vernüftig geroutet werden
und da sind leider auch andere Provider dran beteiligt. Ich denke Ihr kennt das alle wenn man einen Fehler beheben soll und man ist von einem "Dritten" abhängig.
Ich hoffe die Jungs bekommen das behoben und gut ist. Kleiner TIP am Rande, spielt nicht soviel an Euren Routern rum.... die sind es nicht. Wenn es nachher wieder funktioniert,
haben die die jetzt was verstellen vielleicht mehr Probleme    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. und das NIX funktioniert ist ja wohl auch nicht sooooo richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also mein Internet funktioniert ( nur die www.wow-europe.com nicht ) und telefonieren kann ich auch
( 1&1 Telefonie ) . Das was nicht funktioniert an meinem PC imo ist WOW und ich denke das kann man mal verkraften.


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Wifa schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich , wenn du schon nicht weißt ob du was falsch machst lass es lieber komplett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was stand drin in deiner Kugel?

Naja, mal grundsätzlich ist das ja nix wildes was da passiert. Falls irgendwas nicht klappt, die alte config wieder zurücksichern ist ja eigentlich auch kein Ding.

Mir gings nur um eventl. Voraussetzungen die geschaffen werden müssen, um das einspielen zu ermöglichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wenn ich in kürze nix mehr schreibe, dann wars doch mehr und es ging in die hose. ha ha


----------



## Tyraila (23. Januar 2009)

Corewin schrieb:


> Da wollt ich doch auch mal was zu sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




^-^und amazon?


----------



## Solul (23. Januar 2009)

naja deswegen sag ich für alle die technissch nicht so belesen sind finger weg von ip einstellungen und router basteln die einfachste und sicherste lösung ist stecker der box ziehen paar min. warten stecker wieder rein dann bekommt ihr automatisch ne neue ip zugeteilt bei einegen hat es schon geklappt ist aber reine glückssache aber funzt es heute nich ( also wer nichts kaputt machen möchte aber auch nichts unversucht dann bitte nur so )

ganz liebe grüße an alle 1 und 1 entäuschte user drück euch ganz fest ^^


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Corewin schrieb:


> Da wollt ich doch auch mal was zu sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dir ist schon klar wie ein routing funktioniert oder? maximal kann die routing table auf 2 routern versaubeutelt sein, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es 2 Router gleichzeitig betrifft ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen da es bei grossen Netzwerkunternehmen immer Hot Standby Router gibt. Hier ist es mit einem ganz einfachen tracert zu verfolgen dass es an einem Telefonica Router in frankfurt zu Ende ist. Dieser Router wird von 1&1 genutzt also was willst hier von dritten beteiligten posten? Wenn man keine Backups hat oder die Techniker einfach unfaehig sind die eigene Netzwerktopologie zu verstehen kann man nicht viel zu sagen....


----------



## trici176 (23. Januar 2009)

jo Rl und so ^^ 
wow ist mir auch nicht so wichtig aber ich komm weder bei Usenext noch sonst wo rein und das nervt schon 
Tja Raidpause hat auch was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solul (23. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar wie ein routing funktioniert oder? maximal kann die routing table auf 2 routern versaubeutelt sein, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es 2 Router gleichzeitig betrifft ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen da es bei grossen Netzwerkunternehmen immer Hot Standby Router gibt. Hier ist es mit einem ganz einfachen tracert zu verfolgen dass es an einem Telefonica Router in frankfurt zu Ende ist. Dieser Router wird von 1&1 genutzt also was willst hier von dritten beteiligten posten? Wenn man keine Backups hat oder die Techniker einfach unfaehig sind die eigene Netzwerktopologie zu verstehen kann man nicht viel zu sagen....



da weiß einer bescheid ich liebe solche leute wie dich frechheit was die machen das ist wie ein automechaniker der versucht den motor zu starten bowohl der tank leer ist


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Solul schrieb:


> da weiß einer bescheid ich liebe solche leute wie dich frechheit was die machen das ist wie ein automechaniker der versucht den motor zu starten bowohl der tank leer ist




LOL zumindest habe ich meinen Wagen wieder ans Laufen gebracht :-)


----------



## Solul (23. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> LOL


LoL : )


----------



## sonnenbluemchen (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute
ich hab gestern den Tipp mit Relakks gemacht und dadurch eine andere Adresse erhalten. Jetzt funktionieren zwar alle Blizzard Seiten incl. Amazon wieder, aber in WoW komm ich immer noch nicht rein. Allerdings hatte ich nach Neustart immerhin 2x meinen Realn gesehen. Das war schon wesentlich weiter als bisher.


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> LOL zumindest habe ich meinen Wagen wieder ans Laufen gebracht :-)



erzähl mal wie...


----------



## Solul (23. Januar 2009)

ich weiß eins wenn sich das für mich mit dem vertrag mit 1 und 1 erledigt hat ab zur guten deutschen telekom zahle gern etwas mehr aber da gibt es wenigstens kompetenzen wenn man druck bei den jungs macht das verdammten privaten anbieter mit ihren drücker colonnen die tag täglich an irgendwelchen türen klingen um den armen omas die telefon mit wählscheibe haben ne 16.000er dsl leitung zu verkaufen weil es nötig wäre um schneller telfonieren zu können euch sollte man alle samt in die tonne werfen


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

YouMa79 schrieb:


> erzähl mal wie...




Das steht bereits mehrmals im Thread....


----------



## Balroque (23. Januar 2009)

So KLAPPTS!!!

So, hier mal ne Lösung wie es 100% bei jedem der ne Fritzbox hat funktionieren wird!!!


Ladet euch FBEditor-0.5.1 runter. (Datei im Anhang zu finden)
>Starten
>Ip vom Router eingeben
>Passwort vom Router eingeben
>Datei/Konfiguration/Einlesen
>Datei/SPEICHERN!!!!!! <- wichtig
>Folgende Zeilen suchen:


type = pppcfg_target_internet;
name = "internet"; <------ da aufpassen, es gibt 2 einträge die ähnlich sind. da muss wirkloch internet stehen und ned voip
only_crypt_auth = no;
local {
username = "$$$$XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX";
passwd = "$$$$XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX";


>beim username tragt ihr dann "D1und1xxxxxx@online.de" ein. 
Also euren Usernamen mit einem D davor.



>Datei/Konfiguration/Zurückspielen
>Abwarten auf eine Bestätigungsmeldung
>Gegebenenfalls Router resetten

Und TADAAAAA 79.xx.xx.xx Ip geändert


Viel Spaß beim zocken
xcalli


----------



## Solul (23. Januar 2009)

Balroque schrieb:


> So KLAPPTS!!!
> 
> So, hier mal ne Lösung wie es 100% bei jedem der ne Fritzbox hat funktionieren wird!!!
> 
> ...


wenn ma informatik studiert hat kann man das machen aber was mach ich der von dem ganzen zeug kein plan


----------



## Tyraila (23. Januar 2009)

Balroque schrieb:


> So KLAPPTS!!!
> 
> So, hier mal ne Lösung wie es 100% bei jedem der ne Fritzbox hat funktionieren wird!!!
> 
> ...





kanndochn et sein das man soviel am router rumspielen muss nur damit man wieder ordentlich im internet surfen zu können, entweder die kriegen das hin oder halt pech, weil nicht jeder kann und traut sih da rumzu spielen.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Solul schrieb:


> wenn ma informatik studiert hat kann man das machen aber was mach ich der von dem ganzen zeug kein plan


meine rede, es kennen sich net alle mit der materie aus. und bevor ich was falsch mach und hinterher gar nix mehr funzt lass ich lieber meine finger davon. UND DAS RATE ICH AUCH ALLEN ANDEREN DIE KEINE AHNUNG VON HABEN


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Balroque schrieb:


> So KLAPPTS!!!
> 
> So, hier mal ne Lösung wie es 100% bei jedem der ne Fritzbox hat funktionieren wird!!!
> 
> ...



Die Anleitung ist nett, aber hast du ne Idee wieso das Rücksichern nicht funktioniert? Oder hab nur ich das Prob?
thx for help


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> kanndochn et sein das man soviel am router rumspielen muss nur damit man wieder ordentlich im internet surfen zu können, entweder die kriegen das hin oder halt pech, weil nicht jeder kann und traut sih da rumzu spielen.




Es hat niemand gesagt dass man es tun muss :-) es wurde oft genug geschrieben es kann das momentane Problem loesen.
Niemand sollte dran rumbasten ohne zu wissen was man tut. Aber es gibt auch genug Leute die es wissen fuer diejenigen ist es eine Hilfe.


----------



## Solul (23. Januar 2009)

ich sag ja das sicherste ist stecker ziehen damit die box neu hochfährt aber glücksache


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Solul schrieb:


> ich sag ja das sicherste ist stecker ziehen damit die box neu hochfährt aber glücksache


kleine frage, wenn man den stecker von der box zieht, reicht das aus, oder muss man da auch nen pc runterfahren? möchte auch mal versuchen ob ich glück hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil den stecker hab ich schon öfter gezogen


----------



## Tyraila (23. Januar 2009)

naja =D bin dann eh 2 stunden weg =D vlll gehts ja dann xD ... *i hope*


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Also:

Die Änderung in der Config vorzunehmen = kein Problem

Das einspielen in die Fritzbox führt dazu, dass ich ein Fenster (Fehlermeldung?) mit einem roten X erhalte, allerdings ohne Text.
Ich lade die Config neu und habe wieder die Alte auf dem Schirm.

Gibt es irgend etwas, dass zu beachten ist beim einspielen der config?
Wie zB die Verbindung über DSL muss offline sein oder eine Freigabe in der Fritzbox, damit diese die neue Config überhaupt annimmt?

Wenn einer was dazu sagen kann, wäre ich dankbar. 

PS: es ist meine Fritzbox! Wenn ich sie kaputt mache, ist es meine kaputte Fritzbox! ;-)


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> kleine frage, wenn man den stecker von der box zieht, reicht das aus, oder muss man da auch nen pc runterfahren? möchte auch mal versuchen ob ich glück hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


+nee ziehen reicht


----------



## Tyraila (23. Januar 2009)

YouMa79 schrieb:


> PS: es ist meine Fritzbox! Wenn ich sie kaputt mache, ist es meine kaputte Fritzbox! ;-)




ja muss doch aber net sein ^^warte einfach  dann ist dene fritzbox noch gnz und iwann funkt es wieder ^^


----------



## Solul (23. Januar 2009)

japp hat geklappt bin drin einfach stecker ziehen und wenn es beim ertsen mal nicht klappt öfter versuchen
bekommt immer wieder ne neue ip und irgendwann ist eine dabei die funzt also luete viel glück bin schon der 2. aus dem forum bei dem es geklappt hat ^^


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ja muss doch aber net sein ^^warte einfach  dann ist dene fritzbox noch gnz und iwann funkt es wieder ^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lieb gemeint, aber genau deshalb hab ich den Zusatz reingeschrieben. (nicht bös gemeint)

Ein Forum ist doch dazu da um sich gegenseitig weiter zu helfen.
Die Frage ist, kann jemand dazu was sagen oder nicht. Nix tun ist immer die Alternative! ;-)
Ich möchte aber gerne etwas tun. Diese Entscheidung ist schon gefallen.
Jetzt die Frage, kann mir jemand helfen? ;-)


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Solul schrieb:


> japp hat geklappt bin drin einfach stecker ziehen und wenn es beim ertsen mal nicht klappt öfter versuchen
> bekommt immer wieder ne neue ip und irgendwann ist eine dabei die funzt also luete viel glück bin schon der 2. aus dem forum bei dem es geklappt hat ^^



was hasten jetzt für ne ip?


----------



## Tarrsch (23. Januar 2009)

das ändern der config wie beschrieben ist halb so wild. Dabei geht das Gerät def. nicht kaputt.
Ich würde aber ebenfalls empfehlen, wenn man unsicher ist und nicht weis wie man die config zuvor sichert und bei einem Problem wieder einspielt, es zu lassen. Es kann immer was schief gehen und dann ist evtl. das Rücksichern der config nicht auf Anhieb möglich.

Wenn man es jedoch tut, funktioniert es, gestern getestet und alles gut mit WoW.


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

YouMa79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Lieb gemeint, aber genau deshalb hab ich den Zusatz reingeschrieben. (nicht bös gemeint)
> ...




Auf der FB laeuft als OS ein Linux in sehr abgespeckter Version aber am Ende ist es ein Linux. Daher kann es sein dass die Berechtigungen nicht gesetzt sind. Da wird es allerdings dann wirklich etwas tiefer :-)

Wie auch schon einige male gepostet kann es helfen einen Firmware update zu machen. Da es aber deine eigene ist duerfte sie nicht gebrandet sein? Heisst du kannst beim Eingeben deiner Benutzerdaten ueber das Webinterface frei waehlen (also musst nicht auswaehlen, denn wenn du auswaehlen musst die Provider dann stehen diese Dinge in der cfg).
Wenn du deinen Benutzernamen dort frei eingeben kannst mach es dort das klappt sicher.


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Tarrsch schrieb:


> das ändern der config wie beschrieben ist halb so wild. Dabei geht das Gerät def. nicht kaputt.
> Ich würde aber ebenfalls empfehlen, wenn man unsicher ist und nicht weis wie man die config zuvor sichert und bei einem Problem wieder einspielt, es zu lassen. Es kann immer was schief gehen und dann ist evtl. das Rücksichern der config nicht auf Anhieb möglich.
> 
> Wenn man es jedoch tut, funktioniert es, gestern getestet und alles gut mit WoW.



Hey, kannst du mir hierbei helfen? Den rest krieg ich schon, wenns in die HOse geht.

Die Änderung in der Config vorzunehmen = kein Problem

Das einspielen in die Fritzbox führt dazu, dass ich ein Fenster (Fehlermeldung?) mit einem roten X erhalte, allerdings ohne Text.
Ich lade die Config neu und habe wieder die Alte auf dem Schirm.

Gibt es irgend etwas, dass zu beachten ist beim einspielen der config?
Wie zB die Verbindung über DSL muss offline sein oder eine Freigabe in der Fritzbox, damit diese die neue Config überhaupt annimmt?

Wenn einer was dazu sagen kann, wäre ich dankbar. 

PS: es ist meine Fritzbox! Wenn ich sie kaputt mache, ist es meine kaputte Fritzbox! ;-)


----------



## Corewin (23. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar wie ein routing funktioniert oder? maximal kann die routing table auf 2 routern versaubeutelt sein, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es 2 Router gleichzeitig betrifft ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen da es bei grossen Netzwerkunternehmen immer Hot Standby Router gibt. Hier ist es mit einem ganz einfachen tracert zu verfolgen dass es an einem Telefonica Router in frankfurt zu Ende ist. Dieser Router wird von 1&1 genutzt also was willst hier von dritten beteiligten posten? Wenn man keine Backups hat oder die Techniker einfach unfaehig sind die eigene Netzwerktopologie zu verstehen kann man nicht viel zu sagen....



Das ist mir schon klar aber wie kannst Du sicher sein das nicht Telefonica Änderungen durchgeführt hat und dadurch das Routing verändert 
hat/musste und andere Sachen damit in Mitleidenschaft gezogen hat ? Spekulieren und theoretisch daher reden können wir beide, ändern daran können wir nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Aber es ging mir hier nicht um die technischen Details sondern darum dass das Problem bekannt ist und an einer Lösung gearbeitet wird.
Wenn man jetzt nicht warten kann und alles an seinem Router umstellen möchte.... gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> Auf der FB laeuft als OS ein Linux in sehr abgespeckter Version aber am Ende ist es ein Linux. Daher kann es sein dass die Berechtigungen nicht gesetzt sind. Da wird es allerdings dann wirklich etwas tiefer :-)
> 
> Wie auch schon einige male gepostet kann es helfen einen Firmware update zu machen. Da es aber deine eigene ist duerfte sie nicht gebrandet sein? Heisst du kannst beim Eingeben deiner Benutzerdaten ueber das Webinterface frei waehlen (also musst nicht auswaehlen, denn wenn du auswaehlen musst die Provider dann stehen diese Dinge in der cfg).
> Wenn du deinen Benutzernamen dort frei eingeben kannst mach es dort das klappt sicher.



Als erstes Danke, für das ernstnehmen meiner Nachfragen ;-)

Die Box ist auf 1 und 1 gebrandet. Heisst ja 1und1 ist vorbelegt in der Webkonsole. Kann also da nix davor setzen.
Sprich -ums klar zu machen- nur zw. 1und1 und @online... meine Zugangskennung eingeben und nicht den kompletten Eintrag verändern wie in dem Config editor.

firmwareupdate hab ich gestern schon gemacht. Ist def. das aktuellste (stand heute nochmal gecheckt)


----------



## tron68 (23. Januar 2009)

YouMa79 schrieb:


> Hey, kannst du mir hierbei helfen? Den rest krieg ich schon, wenns in die HOse geht.
> 
> Die Änderung in der Config vorzunehmen = kein Problem
> 
> ...



Hi,

einfach in Einstellungen im FBeditor NO CHECKS AKTIVIEREN.... dann gehts !

lg,

Tron68


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Corewin schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar aber wie kannst Du sicher sein das nicht Telefonica Änderungen durchgeführt hat und dadurch das Routing verändert
> hat/musste und andere Sachen damit in Mitleidenschaft gezogen hat ? Spekulieren und theoretisch daher reden können wir beide, ändern daran können wir nix
> 
> 
> ...




Also nochmal ganz kurz erklaert...

1&1 betreibt ihr Netz sowohl ueber Equipment der Telecom als auch ueber Telefonica. Je nachdem welche Einwahl man benutzt (T1und1=Telefonica oder D1und1=Telcom) wird man an den entsprechenden DHCP Server geleitet der dir eine freie IP vergibt (das ganze wird auch automatisch gemacht wenn die erste Variante aus welchem grund immer fehlschlaegt = Grund warum es mit Stecker ziehen mit Glueck mal klappt).

Diejenigen die in Ihrer FB nur die Wahl zwischen Providern haben koennten es ueber diesen Weg aendern, diejenigen deren FB nicht gebrandet ist koennen das ganz ohne jegliches Zutun in der Eingabemaske der Benutzerdaten selbst aendern.

Wer beides nicht will kann immer noch eine ganz uebliche neue Verbindung ueber Windows anlegen und den Router auf Modem umstellen klappt genauso gut. 

Aber Vorsicht, wenn der Router als Modem betrieben wird dann telefoniert Ihr (falls telefonflat vorhanden) ueber die telecom und bezahlt die Telefonate dann auch an die Telekom!!!!)


----------



## Tyraila (23. Januar 2009)

Tarrsch schrieb:


> das ändern der config wie beschrieben ist halb so wild. Dabei geht das Gerät def. nicht kaputt.
> Ich würde aber ebenfalls empfehlen, wenn man unsicher ist und nicht weis wie man die config zuvor sichert und bei einem Problem wieder einspielt, es zu lassen. Es kann immer was schief gehen und dann ist evtl. das Rücksichern der config nicht auf Anhieb möglich.
> 
> Wenn man es jedoch tut, funktioniert es, gestern getestet und alles gut mit WoW.




irgendwann haben die das problem bestimmt gelöst


----------



## Tyraila (23. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> telefonica





=D kenne die telefonica nur aus spanien ( grancanaria)


----------



## Azmodahn (23. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> =D kenne die telefonica nur aus spanien ( grancanaria)



Selbst O2 gehört zu Telefonica. Die übernehmen hier alles! AAAAAHH!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus Wikipedia: "Heute versorgt Telefónica 60 % der bundesdeutschen Haushalte mit ADSL2+-Infrastruktur, die ausschließlich von großen ISPs vertrieben wird." Monopole sind geil...


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Azmodahn schrieb:


> Selbst O2 gehört zu Telefonica. Die übernehmen hier alles! AAAAAHH!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und wenn ich jetzt verrate, dass die mit Huawei (chinesische Switche) arbeiten kommen wieder Verschwoerungsfanatiker an o_O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrlen (23. Januar 2009)

Liebe Gemeinde, ich bin wieder im Spiel.
Läuft bei euch auch alles wieder? Oder liegt es daran, das ich den Stecker gezogen hab?
Gruss, Myrlen


----------



## Azmodahn (23. Januar 2009)

Können die keine deutsche Wertarbeit benutzen? Bin kein Verschwörungsfanatiker, aber ich mag keine Fernost-Produkte (zumindest dort entwickelte)...


----------



## Azmodahn (23. Januar 2009)

Myrlen schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde, ich bin wieder im Spiel.
> Läuft bei euch auch alles wieder? Oder liegt es daran, das ich den Stecker gezogen hab?
> Gruss, Myrlen



Pures Glück, bei mir isses dunkel...

Mpf ich zieh nu auch mal den Stecker...


----------



## Tyraila (23. Januar 2009)

Myrlen schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde, ich bin wieder im Spiel.
> Läuft bei euch auch alles wieder? Oder liegt es daran, das ich den Stecker gezogen hab?
> Gruss, Myrlen




 nö funktioniert net


----------



## Ch1lla (23. Januar 2009)

grml 

1und1 sucks :/

ich kann immer noch net spielen also warten...


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Azmodahn schrieb:


> Können die keine deutsche Wertarbeit benutzen? Bin kein Verschwörungsfanatiker, aber ich mag keine Fernost-Produkte (zumindest dort entwickelte)...




Da es ausser Siemens keinen einzigen deutschen Switchhersteller gibt eher nein :-) und der Anteil von Siemens Switchen in deutschland ist verschwindend gering.

Die haeufigsten sind Ericsson,Nortel,Alcatel und immer mehr huawei....


----------



## Azmodahn (23. Januar 2009)

Gestern kam ich noch in Steam rein, heute nicht mehr... Hätte sonst erstmal C&C 3 gezockt... Plöööd! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind die so billig oder ist die Qualität auch gut? Ericsson und Co. sind ja auch ok, wie gesagt, Fernost-Produkte mag ich ned.


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Azmodahn schrieb:


> Gestern kam ich noch in Steam rein, heute nicht mehr... Hätte sonst erstmal C&C 3 gezockt... Plöööd!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ein Huawei Switch kostet ca 25% eines Ericsson Switches, die SW von Huawei ist 1zu1 von Cisco. Funktinalitaet zu 100% gegeben da liegt das Problem das Teil funktioniert genauso gut wie die anderen kostet nur 1/4....


----------



## YouMa79 (23. Januar 2009)

Also: ;-)

Danke nochmal fürs beraten.

Hat geklappt die Änderungen aufzuspielen, aber...

mit D:

bin zwar online gewesen, hatte auch ne 84er IP, aber Verbindung zu wow seite oder server ging trotzdem nicht

mit T:
Oh gott.... Zeitindex von 1970 wurde angezeigt und verbindung hat er auch keine bekommen.

Jetzt:

läuft wieder die Ursprungsconfig Datei, somit alles wieder beim alten.

Verstehs nicht, wieso gehts bei allen anderen und bei mir nicht? Egal, gebs jetzt auf. Hab kein bock mehr weiter rum zu basteln und geh
TV schauen! Viel Erfolg allen weiterhin! Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomoka (23. Januar 2009)

Corewin schrieb:


> Da wollt ich doch auch mal was zu sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich wohne auch in HH, ebenfalls 1&1 Kunde und ebenfalls das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Beaster (23. Januar 2009)

SH 1und1 bei uns geht auch noch nüscht,
ich hab jetzt eine Bitterböse Beschwerdemail an 1und1 geschickt.
Haben letztes Jahr immer wieder PPoE Zeitüberschreitung gehabt und mussten für teures Geld über die Magentafarbende Firma telefonieren,man bot uns ein Neues Modem an, toll dachte ich was kam nach dem Modem, richtig ne' Rechnung über Porto und Verpackung :-(
Ich hoffe die entschädigen mich langsam mal sonst bin ich da weg inkl. 3er zahlender Kunden


----------



## Ch1lla (23. Januar 2009)

Nomoka schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch in HH, ebenfalls 1&1 Kunde und ebenfalls das gleiche Problem.


 ich auch...


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

moin  moin =)

ich sehe, bei vielen ist es noch so wie bei mir....nix geht XD

nunja dann wollen wir heute mal schaun gelle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulcrusader (23. Januar 2009)

also die 95.x ips können nicht spielen also müssenwir solange denstecker zihn bis wirne andere haben


----------



## Perlenelfe 62 (23. Januar 2009)

Shibozu schrieb:


> Hab grad nen kleines problem die komplette wowseite sowie arsenal etc. und wow selber geht nicht. Wenn ich mich versuche einzuloggen dann steht da er konnte keine verbindung aufbaun und bei den seiten steht (netzwerk überschreitung).
> 
> Die amerikanischen seiten laufen ohne probleme, könnt ihr in wow rein oder habt ihr das selbe problem?


Hallo,
seid ihr bei 1+1? Seit gestern Nacht gibt es ein Problem bei 1+1 (IP Adressen), der WOW EU Server kann nicht mehr angesprochen werden. Ihr könnt euch an den Technischen Kundendienst von 1+1 wenden, per E-Mail oder Telefonisch.
Vorher am besten ein "tracer" durchführen und die Daten an 1+1 senden.
Die Technicker von 1+1 brauchen die Daten um das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Perlenelfe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> seid ihr bei 1+1? Seit gestern Nacht gibt es ein Problem bei 1+1 (IP Adressen), der WOW EU Server kann nicht mehr angesprochen werden. Ihr könnt euch an den Technischen Kundendienst von 1+1 wenden, per E-Mail oder Telefonisch.
> Vorher am besten ein "tracer" durchführen und die Daten an 1+1 senden.
> Die Technicker von 1+1 brauchen die Daten um das Problem zu lösen.




Die haben mittlerweile unzaehlige Traces :-) und ALLE bleiben am selben Router in frankfurt "stecken"....


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Perlenelfe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> seid ihr bei 1+1? Seit gestern Nacht gibt es ein Problem bei 1+1 (IP Adressen), der WOW EU Server kann nicht mehr angesprochen werden. Ihr könnt euch an den Technischen Kundendienst von 1+1 wenden, per E-Mail oder Telefonisch.
> Vorher am besten ein "tracer" durchführen und die Daten an 1+1 senden.
> Die Technicker von 1+1 brauchen die Daten um das Problem zu lösen.


da bist du ganz schön verarscht worden. die brauchen nix dafür. die kennen das problem bereits


----------



## Azmodahn (23. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> Ein Huawei Switch kostet ca 25% eines Ericsson Switches, die SW von Huawei ist 1zu1 von Cisco. Funktinalitaet zu 100% gegeben da liegt das Problem das Teil funktioniert genauso gut wie die anderen kostet nur 1/4....



Das meine ich. 1 zu 1 kopiert. Oder denen die Technologie/rechte abgekauft. Und dann die Preise kaputt machen und "gute" Firmen in den Ruin treiben. Ok, liest sich wie Bild-Zeitung-Propaganda, aber ist ja leider Realität, nicht nur im IT-Sektor. 



			
				www.plagiarius.com schrieb:
			
		

> >  	10% des Welthandels sind Fälschungen und Nachahmungen
> > 	Weltweiter volkswirtschaftlicher Schaden pro Jahr: EUR 200-300 Mrd. (Deutschland: EUR 29 Mrd.)
> > 	Weltweiter Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen pro Jahr: 200.000 (Deutschland: 70.000)
> > 	Drastisch steigende Beschlagnahmefälle durch den Zoll
> > 	Zunahme von ungerechtfertigten Produkthaftungsklagen bei den Originalherstellern



So, genug OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Azmodahn schrieb:


> Das meine ich. 1 zu 1 kopiert. Oder denen die Technologie/rechte abgekauft. Und dann die Preise kaputt machen und "gute" Firmen in den Ruin treiben. Ok, liest sich wie Bild-Zeitung-Propaganda, aber ist ja leider Realität, nicht nur im IT-Sektor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zu Beginn war die Technologie "kopiert". Cisco hat allerdings am Ende einen Prozess gewonnen, ergebnis des Liedes war huawei hat ein paar Sourcecode Aenderungen gemacht das betriebssystem umbenannt und alles war gut :-) (Wieviel Geld an cisco bezahlt wurde und ob war leider nie zu erfahren....)


----------



## Soulcrusader (23. Januar 2009)

Perlenelfe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> seid ihr bei 1+1? Seit gestern Nacht gibt es ein Problem bei 1+1 (IP Adressen), der WOW EU Server kann nicht mehr angesprochen werden. Ihr könnt euch an den Technischen Kundendienst von 1+1 wenden, per E-Mail oder Telefonisch.
> Vorher am besten ein "tracer" durchführen und die Daten an 1+1 senden.
> Die Technicker von 1+1 brauchen die Daten


da haben gestern mit sicherheit die leitungen geglüht ich hab 30  mingewartet


----------



## Smorphy (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich bin auch bei 1&1, habe gestern erst mit dem techn support von wow tel und dann mit 1&1 selbst. Beide bestätigten, dass momentan ein Fehler von Seiten 1&1 besteht. angeblich kümmern se sich schon drum, aber leider funzt das nu schon seit über 24h nich. bin mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt. Es liegt also nich an WOW


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Perlenelfe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> seid ihr bei 1+1? Seit gestern Nacht gibt es ein Problem bei 1+1 (IP Adressen), der WOW EU Server kann nicht mehr angesprochen werden. Ihr könnt euch an den Technischen Kundendienst von 1+1 wenden, per E-Mail oder Telefonisch.
> Vorher am besten ein "tracer" durchführen und die Daten an 1+1 senden.
> Die Technicker von 1+1 brauchen die Daten um das Problem zu lösen.




wir haben sie sozusagen bombardiert mit unseren tracert Kopien^^

Sei froh, dass es bei Dir erst seit gestern Nacht nimmer geht^^ ich konnte schon gestern morgen nimmer spielen, vielen anderen gehts auch so^^
Gut dass ich noch einiges zu tun habe....so vergeht die Zeit und man versucht nicht ständig einzuloggen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

schön das du uns aufklärst , haben wir alles vorher noch nicht gewusst . . .


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Wifa schrieb:


> schön das du uns aufklärst , haben wir alles vorher noch nicht gewusst . . .




Sarkasmus trifft Wifa Kritisch ^^


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Smorphy schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin auch bei 1&1, habe gestern erst mit dem techn support von wow tel und dann mit 1&1 selbst. Beide bestätigten, dass momentan ein Fehler von Seiten 1&1 besteht. angeblich kümmern se sich schon drum, aber leider funzt das nu schon seit über 24h nich. bin mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt. Es liegt also nich an WOW



wissen wir doch =)

Du darfst Deine mega Grosschrift und fett einstellung wieder ausschalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beaster (23. Januar 2009)

Ich denke mal es soll dazu dienen das nicht jeder hier abschweift und das Problem in irgendeine Schublade steckt.
Das Problem liegt bei 1und1,die wissen das PUNKT


----------



## Gnorgh (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> da bist du ganz schön verarscht worden. die brauchen nix dafür. die kennen das problem bereits



Ist er nicht! Ich hatte dieses Problem auch. Habe gestern mit dem technischen Service telefoniert und mich umrouten lassen, dann ging es wieder! 
Ich wurde gebeten, tracert auszuführen und ihnen das zuzuschicken. Das brauchen die, um die Priorität des Problems hochzustufen. Je mehr Meldungen, desto wichtiger wird das Problem und desto mehr Druck wird bei dem Problem gemacht.

Also alle mal tracert zu wow-europe.com ausführen und an support@1und1. de schicken. Sollte ich kommentarlos machen!
Vielleicht gehts dann ja schneller. 

Ansonsten können Softwares wie Cyberghost weiterhelfen, aber die Verbindung wird dann mit sehr hohen Latenzen und auch Verbindungsabbrüchen zu kämpfen haben, aber besser als nix!

Grüße


Edit: Mir wurde auch bestätigt, dass das Problem bei der HArdware von TElefonica liegt. Die haben da wohl Hardwareausfälle und 1&1 als Kunde ist der Gearschte und dann natürlich wir Kunden!


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Ansonsten können Softwares wie Cyberghost weiterhelfen, aber die Verbindung wird dann mit sehr hohen Latenzen und auch Verbindungsabbrüchen zu kämpfen haben, aber besser als nix!
> 
> Grüße




Also wer lieber Latenzen jenseits der 1000 in Kauf nimmt als zu warten der hat wirklich ein Problem und das ist nicht von 1&1 zu loesen.....


----------



## sonnenbluemchen (23. Januar 2009)

Ballonede schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe 1&1 und natürlich die selben Probleme - Standort Nordseeküste, also es funzt überall nicht.
> 
> ...



mit relakks komm ich wieder auf den support und auch auf amazon, aber im spiel leider nicht weiter, obwohl ich jetzt eine andere ip habe


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Smorphy schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin auch bei 1&1, habe gestern erst mit dem techn support von wow tel und dann mit 1&1 selbst. Beide bestätigten, dass momentan ein Fehler von Seiten 1&1 besteht. angeblich kümmern se sich schon drum, aber leider funzt das nu schon seit über 24h nich. bin mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt. Es liegt also nich an WOW


dass es ein fehler von 1&1 ist, ist schon allgemein bekannt. das blöde dabei ist, dass man nur callcentermitarbeiter an die strippe kriegt und nicht 1&1 mitarbeiter/techniker. die bekommen nämlich vorgesagt was sie sagen sollen. da gibt es einen schönen zettel auf dem steht sagt das und das. musste die erfahrung selber schon machen. war zwangsweise in nem callcenter beschäftigt dank arbeitsamt. die bekommen für ne sehr harte arbeit nur sehr wenig geld und müssen sich die wüstesten beschimpfungen anhören. abends ist man so fertig nach der arbeit dass man nix mehr wissen will. bin froh dass ich das nicht mehr machen muss


----------



## Geddes1 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

auch bei 1und1

Bringt es was wenn ich mich an den Support von 1und1 wende? Gibt es noch so einen Anbieter wie Just DSL damals? 
Danke schonma..

Geddes


----------



## Asgadir (23. Januar 2009)

Ist ganz einfach.

Ruft eure fritzbox im browser auf und geht auf Ereignisse. Schaut euch nun eure IP an. Beginnt die mit 95. geht auf Einstellungen - System - Zurücksetzen (Oder wie das in eurer box heist) und startet die box neu. Das macht ihr solange, bis ihr eine IP zugewiesen bekommt, die nicht mit 95. anfängt.

Bei dem einen geht es sofort, andere müssen ne weile neu starten. Das DNS routing über die 95 ist "mal wieder" fehlerhaft. Ist aber nichts neues bei 1 und 1.

Viel erfolg


----------



## Geddes1 (23. Januar 2009)

Das habe ich gestern abend einige male gemacht.
Hab aber immer ne 95er bekommen.

Heut morgen nach der Zwangstrennung hatte ich wieder ne 95er

Ich glaub ich ruf mal bei 1und1 an.


----------



## Smorphy (23. Januar 2009)

Asgadir schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach.
> 
> Ruft eure fritzbox im browser auf und geht auf Ereignisse. Schaut euch nun eure IP an. Beginnt die mit 95. geht auf Einstellungen - System - Zurücksetzen (Oder wie das in eurer box heist) und startet die box neu. Das macht ihr solange, bis ihr eine IP zugewiesen bekommt, die nicht mit 95. anfängt.
> 
> ...



danke.. das klingt dochmal nach nem nützlichen Hinweis, werd ich mal meine Fritzbox bissel quälen jetz.

viel glück euch noch


----------



## saschac1969 (23. Januar 2009)

Bin aus Lübeck habe seit nunmehr ebenfalls 24std das Prob 1&1 vertröstet immer wieder .

Man gut das ich denen schon letzten Monat gekündigt habe:-)

Ich drehe hier durch .

Mit dem Router neuen IP zuweisen bzw zurücksetzen kann man vergessen, mache das nun schon 10 std. habe immer noch 95.XX IP


----------



## Asgadir (23. Januar 2009)

saschac1969 schrieb:


> Mit dem Router neuen IP zuweisen bzw zurücksetzen kann man vergessen, mache das nun schon 10 std. habe immer noch 95.XX IP


Ich weis, in manchen gebieten steht nur die 95 zur verfügung. Ärgerlich aber ein 1 und 1 dauerzustand. Besonderst übel am wochenende, da ist niemand da, der das ändert. Ich komme aus Hessen gebiet vogelsberg. Ich mach das spiel jetzt schon seit tagen jeden morgen. Gestern 20 minuten, eben 1 minute. Ich drück euch die daumen.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Asgadir schrieb:


> Ich weis, in manchen gebieten steht nur die 95 zur verfügung. Ärgerlich aber ein 1 und 1 dauerzustand. Besonderst übel am wochenende, da ist niemand da, der das ändert. Ich komme aus Hessen gebiet vogelsberg. Ich mach das spiel jetzt schon seit tagen jeden morgen. Gestern 20 minuten, eben 1 minute. Ich drück euch die daumen.


dann gehör ich wohl zu dem bereich (karlsruher gegend) habs x mal versucht. 95 bleibt davor.lediglich die letzten 6 ziffern ändern sich


----------



## ip95 (23. Januar 2009)

Hier die Lösung, hoffe es hilft, bzw. funktioniert!

http://phillip-franke.com/2009/01/23/95xxx-ip-problem/


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

So wies aussieht sind wir Europär nicht die einzigen mit dem Prob -> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...60763&sid=1


----------



## Rakez (23. Januar 2009)

ip95 schrieb:


> Hier die Lösung, hoffe es hilft, bzw. funktioniert!
> 
> http://phillip-franke.com/2009/01/23/95xxx-ip-problem/



Kopier den Inhalt mal hier rein, da ich wie bestimmte auch andere die Seite nicht öffnen kann. Selbes problem wie Amazon und die wow-europe.de Seite


----------



## Beaster (23. Januar 2009)

Jau wäre nett den da können wir nicht zugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redangle (23. Januar 2009)

Hier der Auszug:



> 95.X.X.X IP Problem
> Posted by Phillip Leonhard Franke on Jan 23, 2009 in Netzwelt |
> Subscribe
> 
> ...


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

saschac1969 schrieb:


> Bin aus Lübeck habe seit nunmehr ebenfalls 24std das Prob 1&1 vertröstet immer wieder .
> 
> Man gut das ich denen schon letzten Monat gekündigt habe:-)
> 
> ...



Ich denke, wir hier oben im Norden haben halt die A...Karte^^ mir gehts wie Dir...resett wie ein Weltmeister und immer wieder 95.er IP^^
Ich komme aus Kiel und wir werden, denke ich Regionsabhängig IMMER die 95 bekommen =/


----------



## Gnorgh (23. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mich nur nochmal wiederholen: Beim 1&1-Technik Service anrufen und umrouten lassen. Hatte dann nach dem Neustart der Fritzbox sofort ne 89er-IP und alles ging!


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur nochmal wiederholen: Beim 1&1-Technik Service anrufen und umrouten lassen. Hatte dann nach dem Neustart der Fritzbox sofort ne 89er-IP und alles ging!


komisch, hab vorhin wieder bei 1&1 angerufen. laut aussage des mitarbeiters der angeblich rücksprache mit seinem chef gehalten hat, werden seit einer woche keine umroutungen mehr vorgenommen. daraufhin hab ich gesagt, dass es bei anderen ging, da kam die antwort es kann net sein weil umroutungen seit einer woche verboten wurden


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> komisch, hab vorhin wieder bei 1&1 angerufen. laut aussage des mitarbeiters der angeblich rücksprache mit seinem chef gehalten hat, werden seit einer woche keine umroutungen mehr vorgenommen. daraufhin hab ich gesagt, dass es bei anderen ging, da kam die antwort es kann net sein weil umroutungen seit einer woche verboten wurden




lol der is ma ned uebel :-)


----------



## Leayo (23. Januar 2009)

sie routen nicht mehr um schon seit 2 tagen nicht mehr


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

Jup steht 12 jahre Zuchthaus drauf und 1,5mille strafe ... ruf nomma an und hoff das du ned son Esel am apparat hast


----------



## trici176 (23. Januar 2009)

nicht nur ihr im norden habt die A.karte sondern wir hier unten im Süden auch und das nun seit gestern Morgen
habe grad eben nochmal mit 1 und 1 telefoniert er sagte mir ich hätte ne neue ip bekommen die mit 7 anfängt komisch nur das ich immer noch 95er hab ob der mich einfach nur verarschen wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
als ich fragte wegen umrouten hat er gesagt das geht nicht so also was tun?


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur nochmal wiederholen: Beim 1&1-Technik Service anrufen und umrouten lassen. Hatte dann nach dem Neustart der Fritzbox sofort ne 89er-IP und alles ging!



In welcher Gegend wohnst du? Weil es Gegenden gibt, die ausschließlich mit ner 95x IP eingewählt werden. In dem Fall hat man derbst die A-Karte (wie ich) und es hilft leider nur eins: ABWARTEN.
Das 1&1 ein Drecksladen ist, ist ja jedem Bekannt. Selten störungen und wenn doch --> Null Service und ahnungslose Mitarbeiter.
Es gibt zwei Lösungen: erstens: wechsel den Anbieter, zweitens: warte ab, bis das Problem bei denen gefunden wurde und freu dich, wenn du montag morgens wieder zocken kannst ;>


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

Was ich mich gezz nur frag ist, warum die ammis auch connect probs haben oO evtl doch ne verschwörung ?*g*


----------



## Beaster (23. Januar 2009)

So gearade mit 1und1 gesprochen die können garnicht umroutern geht nicht, darauf hin erzählte ich Ihm ohhh doch das geht !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Naja Sie kümmern sich drum is ja toll ach ja nach 94 kommt ab sofort bei mir die 96, die 95 gibt es bei mir nicht mehr,hoffentlich bekommt unser Sohn keine Probleme in der Schule wenn er erzählt:" 95???? Nee die Zahl gibt es nicht sagt mein Vater


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Beaster schrieb:


> So gearade mit 1und1 gesprochen die können garnicht umroutern geht nicht, darauf hin erzählte ich Ihm ohhh doch das geht !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Naja Sie kümmern sich drum is ja toll ach ja nach 94 kommt ab sofort bei mir die 96, die 95 gibt es bei mir nicht mehr,hoffentlich bekommt unser Sohn keine Probleme in der Schule wenn er erzählt:" 95???? Nee die Zahl gibt es nicht sagt mein Vater



Die Aussagen der Callcenter Leute werden immer besser :-)


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Beaster schrieb:


> So gearade mit 1und1 gesprochen die können garnicht umroutern geht nicht, darauf hin erzählte ich Ihm ohhh doch das geht !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Naja Sie kümmern sich drum is ja toll ach ja nach 94 kommt ab sofort bei mir die 96, die 95 gibt es bei mir nicht mehr,hoffentlich bekommt unser Sohn keine Probleme in der Schule wenn er erzählt:" 95???? Nee die Zahl gibt es nicht sagt mein Vater


hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bitte schreibt Euch die Namen auf daraus machen wir nen bestseller ^^


----------



## Komluzia (23. Januar 2009)

Ohhmann, das ist ja alles echt mal richtig nervig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bringt meinen ganzen Tagesablauf durcheinander!
Hoffentlich lassen die sich nicht bis Montag Zeit, dieses Problem zu lösen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was willst machen, eigentlich kann man da jetzt erst mal nur abwarten und sich mit was anderem beschäftigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Boahhhnerv!!!


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Hangovermz schrieb:


> Bitte schreibt Euch die Namen auf daraus machen wir nen bestseller ^^


jetzt sind leitungen bei 1&1 überlastet. man kommt gar nicht mehr zu nem berater


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

Also auch die 1&1 Smogs in der Zweigstelle Stuttgart behaupten felsenfest, ich zitiere: ,,Es tut uns wirklich sehr leid, aber zur Zeit sind keine umroutungen möglich" --> Was für ein Zufall! Grad auf's WE... Wenn das ma net Absicht is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
200 Puls hab ich, bald!


----------



## Blackhexe (23. Januar 2009)

Shibozu schrieb:


> ich glaube  es liegt an 1 & 1 .. nen freund von mir hab ich grad nen link geschickt von der wow seite und sie funzt bei ihm : /


 hi und moin,

also bei mir geht auch nix weder wow seite noch game
und ich bin auch 1und1 kunde

blacky


----------



## Beaster (23. Januar 2009)

Moin Blacky willkommen im Club, ein Glück muss ich von 14-22 Uhr arbeiten sonst würde 200 Puls nicht ausreichen


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

Glaub die hohen Tiere bei 1&1 zocken selbst WoW und das aufm vollen server und wollen die WE einfach mal lag frei raiden ;D


----------



## ip95 (23. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand meine "Lösung" probiert?


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Atyriel schrieb:


> Also auch die 1&1 Smogs in der Zweigstelle Stuttgart behaupten felsenfest, ich zitiere: ,,Es tut uns wirklich sehr leid, aber zur Zeit sind keine umroutungen möglich" --> Was für ein Zufall! Grad auf's WE... Wenn das ma net Absicht is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


boaaahh, jetzt hatte ich nen berater am telefon und der hat mich rausgeworfen nachdem ich mit nachdruck gesagt hab dass ich umgeroutet werden will. sauladen bei nächster gelegenheit bin ich weg von 1&1


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

Ja, wie gesagt, du kannst dich jetzt auf den Kopf stellen und abkotzen ohne Ende aber ändern wirst GARNIX können. Vllt hilft es, die Sache ein wenig zu beschleunigen wenn wirklich JEDER mit diesem Problem bei denen anruft. Iwann muss es ihnen auf den Sack gehen und dann kannst Montags wieder spielen. Andernfalls möcht ich garnet dran denken was ich mache wenn ich am Montag einloggen will und es geht nix -.-


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> boaaahh, jetzt hatte ich nen berater am telefon und der hat mich rausgeworfen nachdem ich mit nachdruck gesagt hab dass ich umgeroutet werden will. sauladen bei nächster gelegenheit bin ich weg von 1&1



Genau darum sage ich ja Namen aufschreiben unbedingt namen aufschreiben :-)


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

ip95 schrieb:


> Hat jemand meine "Lösung" probiert?



Würd ich gern, aberda ich inner WG wohn würd mich mein mitbewohner lünchen wenn er kein i-net hat :>


----------



## Tril Server Thrall (23. Januar 2009)

DAS HILFT ABER NERVT


Also ich habe auch 1&1 und äergere mich auch  immer wenn es net geht ... 

habe ein Trick .. ihr müsst eure Frizbox  2-3 mal reseten und neu einstellen !! ambesten mit diesem 
1&1 StartCode das die wieder aufwerkseinstellung  gemacht wird... kann beim ersten mal net gleich klappen ..

NUR MUT .... BEIM DRITTEN MAL   DANKT IHR MIR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


----------



## Beaster (23. Januar 2009)

Na man bekommt doch immer so ne' Mail ob einem geholfen wurde und und und, na die Antwort hat sich jetzt schon gewaschen ^^


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Beaster schrieb:


> Na man bekommt doch immer so ne' Mail ob einem geholfen wurde und und und, na die Antwort hat sich jetzt schon gewaschen ^^




Die Antwort geht aber sowas von ungelesen in deren Spamordner....


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Beaster schrieb:


> Na man bekommt doch immer so ne' Mail ob einem geholfen wurde und und und, na die Antwort hat sich jetzt schon gewaschen ^^


hab seit gestern mehrfach angerufen, bis heut keine e mail erhalten


----------



## melodyz (23. Januar 2009)

hi,

habe auch mal eben bei 1&1 angerufen... bei mir die gleiche aussage "umrouten geht nicht und wir arbeiten dran"

dann sollte ich noch cmd "tracert" ausführen... und davon nen screen schicken...


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

Tril schrieb:


> DAS HILFT ABER NERVT
> 
> 
> Also ich habe auch 1&1 und äergere mich auch  immer wenn es net geht ...
> ...



Wird nicht funktionieren weil es gegenden gibt, denen ausschließlich ne IP von 95xxx zugewiesen wird, da kannste deinen Router lecken, der ändert nichts außer die letzten maximal 5 Ziffern ;>
Also nicht durchfürbar^^


----------



## Malior (23. Januar 2009)

Ich trau mich nicht ganz an die Lösung mit dem FBEditor, aber aus der Anleitung geht ja hervor, dass man den Anmeldename der ja eigentlich mit
*1und1/XYZ...@online.de* beginnt durch ein* T* zu beginn ergänzen soll damit man über Telefonica eine andere IP bekommt. Die Firtzbox lässt dies allerdings net zu.

Bei einer *Manuellen Anmeldung* wie jemand vor mir vorgeschlagen hat, kann man das aber machen. 
Quasi den Router zu einem Switch machen und dann sich Per Windoof-Einstellungen einloggen.


Wenn das jemadn mal getestet hat bitte Êrgebnis sagen, ich bin gerade im Geschäft 


Grüße
Malior


----------



## ip95 (23. Januar 2009)

Es wäre echt cool, wenn jemand mal folgendes probiert und eine Rückmeldung gibt.
http://phillip-franke.com/2009/01/23/95xxx-ip-problem/

Ich habe diese Lösung selbst mit 1&1 zusammen gemacht und bei mir hat es funktioniert!


----------



## Sidus (23. Januar 2009)

ip95 schrieb:


> Hat jemand meine "Lösung" probiert?



ja, leider ohne Erfolg. Hab aber auch nicht, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, einen Verlust von 0% nach 100%, sondern von 0% nach 75% nach 100%. Hab die Werte dann modifiziert und mehrere Versionen durchgetestet, alles ohne Ergebnis. IP ist weiterhin eine nicht funktionierende 95.xxx


----------



## Geddes1 (23. Januar 2009)

ich habe auch ne Mail rausgeshickt, 
bei der letzten Störung die 10Tage lang anhielt kam nach 6 Tagen ne Antwort. 

Ich bin schon seit Jahren bei 1und1 und bin auch bei denen als Profiseller registriert. 
Aber wenn die alle paar Monate Probleme haben muss man sich echt überlegen ob man nicht zu T-Online geht.
Frage noch: Liegt diese Störung nur bei 1und1 Kunden vor die das Komplettpaket haben? Also garnichts mehr mit Telekom zu tun haben?
Falls ja, dann sind die Jungs einfach nur überfordert.
Wenn bei Telekom sowas mal auftrat, Anruf-->Portrefresh--> Geht wieder.

Gruss


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

Sidus schrieb:


> ja, leider ohne Erfolg. Hab aber auch nicht, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, einen Verlust von 0% nach 100%, sondern von 0% nach 75% nach 100%. Hab die Werte dann modifiziert und mehrere Versionen durchgetestet, alles ohne Ergebnis. IP ist weiterhin eine nicht funktionierende 95.xxx



<-- Same  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geddes1 (23. Januar 2009)

Kennt denn niemand JUSTDSL??

Gibts da keine Alternativ wo man sich für 2-5€ schnell mal DSL Zugangsdaten besorgen kann.???


----------



## sonnenbluemchen (23. Januar 2009)

schreibt doch mal alle eine Mail an Amazon, dass man Ihre Homepage von wegen Umsatz nicht mehr erreichen kann. Vielleicht machen die noch ein bischen Druck bei 1&1


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

Hab jetzt mal wie bei http://phillip-franke.com/2009/01/23/95xxx-ip-problem/ beschrieben durchgepingt und ab 1465 hab ich auch 100% verlust. Aber weigesagt kann meim Mitbewohner ned das i-net kapen ...


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

Folgende Anbieter sind betroffen: 1&1, Alice (teilweise)
T-Online, Kabel BW und Freenet laufen (aussage von Kumpels, Familienmitglieder) ABSOLUT fehlerfrei.


----------



## Geddes1 (23. Januar 2009)

Ach Amazon geht auch nicht?!?


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

und bei mir curse, warcraftmovies auch nicht


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

hab jetzt noch mal nen berater am telefon gehabt und nochmal mit nachdruck gesagt dass ich umgeroutet werden will. die weigern sich strickt. und wegen des ausfalls soll ich doch ne entschädigung anfordern. witzig


----------



## ip95 (23. Januar 2009)

Sidus schrieb:


> ja, leider ohne Erfolg. Hab aber auch nicht, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, einen Verlust von 0% nach 100%, sondern von 0% nach 75% nach 100%. Hab die Werte dann modifiziert und mehrere Versionen durchgetestet, alles ohne Ergebnis. IP ist weiterhin eine nicht funktionierende 95.xxx


Also bei mir funktioniert es auch nur wenn man den Router umstellt und die Verbindung direkt (wie in der Anleitung beschrieben) nutzt.


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

So habs gezz auch mal fix umgestellt und komm zwar ins netz aber selben probs wie vorher ;(


----------



## Kaldreth (23. Januar 2009)

Atyriel schrieb:


> Folgende Anbieter sind betroffen: 1&1, Alice (teilweise)
> T-Online, Kabel BW und Freenet laufen (aussage von Kumpels, Familienmitglieder) ABSOLUT fehlerfrei.



Mit Alice funktioniert bei mir alles einwandfrei!


----------



## Gnorgh (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> komisch, hab vorhin wieder bei 1&1 angerufen. laut aussage des mitarbeiters der angeblich rücksprache mit seinem chef gehalten hat, werden seit einer woche keine umroutungen mehr vorgenommen. daraufhin hab ich gesagt, dass es bei anderen ging, da kam die antwort es kann net sein weil umroutungen seit einer woche verboten wurden



Bei mir ging er auch zum chef um zu fragen und kam nach 1, 2 minuten zurück und durfte es machen!


----------



## AmunRe2007 (23. Januar 2009)

kiel und der norden scheinen echt am arsch zu sein. komme nicht mal zu meinen 1&1-berater des vertrauens ... Ohne Worte


----------



## Sky4u (23. Januar 2009)

Sky4u schrieb:


> huhu^^
> 
> habe den PPPoe wert bei meiner fritz.box auf PPPoA gestellt und wieder zurück.
> 
> ...



nachdem mein Router wieder mit ner 95er ip sich ins Netz wählen wollte habe ich wieder den kniff oben benutzt und mein Wow geht auch heute wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

Bin auch 1und1 Opfer; habe es mal mit JAP probiert, also n Programm mit dem ich dann über nen Proxy "anonym" surfen kann, d.h.: nicht mit meiner 1und1 - IP. Hat alles funktioniert!!! Daher denke ich, vor allem, weil alle anderen Amiwebseiten gehen, also kein Knotenpunkt für die USA kaputt sein kann; und aufgrund dieses( http://www.hegaming.de/screenshot.jpg) Abschnitts auf der Steam-Webseite; das 1und1 explizit die Verbindung zu Steam-Servern sperrt o.ä.

Selbst Steam-Leute ham Probs mim 1&1...
Die sperren unsre Zockerports die Wichser! =)


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Sky4u schrieb:


> nachdem mein Router wieder mit ner 95er ip sich ins Netz wählen wollte habe ich wieder den kniff oben benutzt und mein Wow geht auch heute wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie kommt man da hin an PPPoe usw


----------



## Azmodahn (23. Januar 2009)

Das Einzige, was mich wirklich ärgert, ist die Tatsache, dass ich heute Nacht meinen 29er Schurken nicht ins Gasthaus gestellt habe. Da dachte ich aber auch noch, och wenn Du hier Feierabend hast (auf der Arbeit Läppi und UMTS) fährste nach Hause und daddelst noch kurz. Tjo AK, der Ruhebonus geht mir flöten...^^

Mpf... Mal ehrlich: Wird's heute noch was? Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Azmodahn schrieb:


> Das Einzige, was mich wirklich ärgert, ist die Tatsache, dass ich heute Nacht meinen 29er Schurken nicht ins Gasthaus gestellt habe. Da dachte ich aber auch noch, och wenn Du hier Feierabend hast (auf der Arbeit Läppi und UMTS) fährste nach Hause und daddelst noch kurz. Tjo AK, der Ruhebonus geht mir flöten...^^
> 
> Mpf... Mal ehrlich: Wird's heute noch was? Was denkt ihr?


glaub ich eher nicht mehr. is ja n größeres problem


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt , würd mich aber nicht drauf verlassen.


----------



## Azmodahn (23. Januar 2009)

Atyriel schrieb:


> Bin auch 1und1 Opfer; habe es mal mit JAP probiert, also n Programm mit dem ich dann über nen Proxy "anonym" surfen kann, d.h.: nicht mit meiner 1und1 - IP. Hat alles funktioniert!!! Daher denke ich, vor allem, weil alle anderen Amiwebseiten gehen, also kein Knotenpunkt für die USA kaputt sein kann; und aufgrund dieses( http://www.hegaming.de/screenshot.jpg) Abschnitts auf der Steam-Webseite; das 1und1 explizit die Verbindung zu Steam-Servern sperrt o.ä.
> 
> Selbst Steam-Leute ham Probs mim 1&1...
> Die sperren unsre Zockerports die Wichser! =)



Falsch, 1&1 sperrt NICHT die Ports für Steam. Ich konnte gestern noch HL² EP2 und die C&C3-Demo spielen/runterladen. Steam funzt immer bei 1&1. Nur aktuell ned aufgrund der Störung. Also ruhig bleiben, alles wird gut...^^

PS: Mein Napster läuft, immerhin was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorgh (23. Januar 2009)

Geddes1 schrieb:


> ich habe auch ne Mail rausgeshickt,
> bei der letzten Störung die 10Tage lang anhielt kam nach 6 Tagen ne Antwort.
> 
> Ich bin schon seit Jahren bei 1und1 und bin auch bei denen als Profiseller registriert.
> ...



Ich hab den Anschluss bei der Telekom und das Problem. Angelblich ist das ja ein HArdware-Problem bei Telefonica. Wenn man nicht über Telefonica geroutet wird, sollte es gehen!


----------



## Sky4u (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> wie kommt man da hin an PPPoe usw



Ich weiß net genau wo das feld war wo du dein haken reinsetzen mußt *Experten einstellungen zulassen*

danach bei internet runter scrollen und unten bei kapsel und knotenpunkt dort kannst dein PPPoE und PPPoAE wert ändern.
kann sein das ihr erst ein Firmenupdate machen müßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DRAGON_PL (23. Januar 2009)

ip95 schrieb:


> Hier die Lösung, hoffe es hilft, bzw. funktioniert!
> 
> http://phillip-franke.com/2009/01/23/95xxx-ip-problem/



Ich habe denn Tipp ausprobiert und... MIT ERFOLG!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit gestern könnte ich nicht zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer IP 95XXX, jetzt habe ich IP 84XXXX und funktioniert!

ALso DANKE an *ip95' date* für denn Tipp


----------



## Asgadir (23. Januar 2009)

Malior schrieb:


> Ich trau mich nicht ganz an die Lösung mit dem FBEditor, aber aus der Anleitung geht ja hervor, dass man den Anmeldename der ja eigentlich mit
> *1und1/XYZ...@online.de* beginnt durch ein* T* zu beginn ergänzen soll damit man über Telefonica eine andere IP bekommt. Die Firtzbox lässt dies allerdings net zu.


Diese möglichkeiten, mit T und D auf einen anderen umzuschalten (Telefonica oder t-Com) wurde bereits 2006 in den firmwares der router abgeschaltet


----------



## l0c0 (23. Januar 2009)

ja hallooo erst mal, ich bin der l0c0,

komme aus HH, bin hasse nun 1&1 weil die einfach zu oft probleme, haben und der Support nicht der beste ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kein wow  und dabei hab ich spätschicht - langweiliger vormittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ip95 (23. Januar 2009)

DRAGON_PL schrieb:


> Ich habe denn Tipp ausprobiert und... MIT ERFOLG!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Cool! Ich habe auch eine 84.X.X.X IP bekommen!


----------



## Helvart (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ja die Lösung die Redangle erwähnte hat bei mir auch einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Gummlin (23. Januar 2009)

hi also Berlin ist nun auch offline dickes Gz an 1undSch.. Naja denke mal dass das Problem noch übers WE anhalten wird so wie ich denn Verein kenne. Zum Glück läuft mein vertrag in 6 Woche aus dann ab zu Kabel D. Mit ner 32k leitung.    Viel spass allen anderen noch mit diesen Verein habe 2 Jahren nur probleme gehabt


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Gummlin schrieb:


> hi also Berlin ist nun auch offline dickes Gz an 1undSch.. Naja denke mal dass das Problem noch übers WE anhalten wird so wie ich denn Verein kenne. Zum Glück läuft mein vertrag in 6 Woche aus dann ab zu Kabel D. Mit ner 32k leitung.    Viel spass allen anderen noch mit diesen Verein habe 2 Jahren nur probleme gehabt


bin leider noch bis ende 2010 an den verein gebunden sonst würd ich auch rausgehn


----------



## Gummlin (23. Januar 2009)

hi also Berlin ist nun auch offline dickes Gz an 1undSch.. Naja denke mal dass das Problem noch übers WE anhalten wird so wie ich denn Verein kenne. Zum Glück läuft mein vertrag in 6 Woche aus dann ab zu Kabel D. Mit ner 32k leitung.    Viel spass allen anderen noch mit diesen Verein habe 2 Jahren nur probleme gehabt


----------



## saschac1969 (23. Januar 2009)

lol ich habe auch nur noch 5 Wochen dann ebenfalls zu Kabel D.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathalina (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> bin leider noch bis ende 2010 an den verein gebunden sonst würd ich auch rausgehn



ja ich leider auch, weil ich einen tarifwechsel letztes jahr veranlasst hab und dann auch noch vollkommen zu 1und1 gezogen bin (weg von telekom). Wie sieht es denn aus mit Sonderkündigung oder so, die kommen ja schließlich ihren Vertragspflichten nicht nach, wenn es öfter zu solchen Ausfälle kommt, die sie nicht in  den Griff bekommen?


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (23. Januar 2009)

iMonitor – Internet-Störungen
Aktuelle Störungsmeldungen unserer User
1&1
Vorwahl 	Ort 	Störungsbeginn 	Dauer 	Art der Störung 	Zugang 	 
0202 	Wuppertal/Ost 	Mi, 21.01.09, 10:11 	dauert an 	Kein DSL-Sync 	ADSL 	Details
02205 	Rösrath/Nord 	Mi, 21.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	Verbindungsabbrüche 	ADSL 	Details
040 	Hamburg/Sued 	Do, 22.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
040 	Hamburg/West 	Do, 22.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
04133 	Handorf/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 12:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
04621 	Schleswig/Nord 	Do, 22.01.09, 15:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06041 	Ortenberg/West 	Fr, 23.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06049 	Büdingen/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 20:30 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
0611 	Wiesbaden/Ost 	Mi, 21.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
0611 	wiesbaden/Ost 	Do, 22.01.09, 16:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06123 	Walluf/Mitte 	Mi, 21.01.09, 21:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06127 	Wiesbaben/Ost 	Do, 22.01.09, 10:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06127 	niedernhausen/Ost 	Do, 22.01.09, 16:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06131 	Mainz/Mitte 	Mi, 21.01.09, 16:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06131 	Mainz/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 08:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06133 	Oppenheim/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 07:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06133 	Nierstein/Ost 	Do, 22.01.09, 15:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06147 	Trebur/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 08:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06205 	Hockenheim/Mitte 	Mo, 19.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06232 	Speyer/West 	Do, 22.01.09, 12:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
06243 	Offstein/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
0671 	Bad Kreuznach/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 09:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
0671 	Bad Kreuznach/Sued 	Mi, 21.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	Kein DSL-Sync 	ADSL 	Details
069 	Frankfurt am Main/Nord 	Do, 22.01.09, 04:05 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
0711 	Stuttgart/West 	Do, 22.01.09, 00:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
07132 	Neckarsulm/Nord 	Do, 22.01.09, 07:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
0751 	Weingarten/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 10:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
07531 	Konstanz/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 16:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
07563 	Kisslegg/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 07:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
07972 	Gschwend/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 09:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details
09721 	Schweinfurt/Mitte 	Do, 22.01.09, 09:00 	dauert an 	DNS-Störung (Server nicht erreichbar) 	ADSL 	Details


----------



## DeEmUh (23. Januar 2009)

Naja es ist 11:06 Uhr keine Änderungen....

Ich werde wohlmöglich noch eine Std warten bevor ein erneuter Anruf getätigt wird.

Aber diesmal summe ich nicht, sondern zitiere die Bibel, wenn wieder ne entschuldigung gebrabbelt wird^^


----------



## l0c0 (23. Januar 2009)

Wieso kann man aber nicht auf die Curse seite gehen?  bzw auch nicht auf die blizz seite, ich kenn mich da nicht so aus


----------



## Malior (23. Januar 2009)

Asgadir schrieb:


> Diese möglichkeiten, mit T und D auf einen anderen umzuschalten (Telefonica oder t-Com) wurde bereits 2006 in den firmwares der router abgeschaltet



Daher meinte ich ja, dass man die Verbindung Manuell einrichten muss. Man muss dann wiederum eine Internetverbindungsfreigabe einrichten, wenn andere Computer auch ins Internet wollen


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

Nimm mal den text aus "Der Blutige Pfad Gottes" ;D


----------



## Azmodahn (23. Januar 2009)

DeEmUh schrieb:


> Aber diesmal summe ich nicht, sondern zitiere die Bibel, wenn wieder ne entschuldigung gebrabbelt wird



Als Hirte erlaube mir, zu dienen mein Vater dir. Deine Macht reichst du uns durch deine Hand, diese verbindet uns wie ein heiliges Band. Wir waten durch ein Meer von Blut, gib uns dafür Kraft und Mut. In nomine patri, et filii et spiritus sancti. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: 2 Doofe, 1 Gedanke Wifa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilyana (23. Januar 2009)

Sky4u schrieb:


> nachdem mein Router wieder mit ner 95er ip sich ins Netz wählen wollte habe ich wieder den kniff oben benutzt und mein Wow geht auch heute wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du sag ma, wie kann ich dass den bei meiner Fritz Box einstellen? Hab da irgendwie nicht die Option für gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich danke schonmal im voraus .


----------



## trici176 (23. Januar 2009)

sodele hab das nun auch mal so gemacht http://phillip-franke.com/2009/01/23/95xxx-ip-problem/
und bei mir geht auch wow wieder nun is meine frage über was geh ich nun eigentlich rein net das ich am ende vom monat die mörder rechnung bekomm


----------



## Cathalina (23. Januar 2009)

lustig, was ich grad auf ner anderen forenseite gefunden hab

QUOTE
Leider kann 1und1 nichts tun, denn der Fehler liegt bei Blizzard. Die haben nämlich unberechtigterweise, so die Auskunft der Servicedame, die IP-Addressen der 1und1-Kunden gesperrt. Ihre Empfehlung war, dass man sich an Blizzard mit der Beschwerde wenden soll. Je mehr Druck man da macht, umso schneller geben die die gesperrten IPs wieder frei.
UNQUOTE

jetzt werden die callcenterleute schon drauf gedrillt, solche sachen zu behaupten, das problem einfach mal weiter zu reichen und die 1und1-kunden werden auf blizz gehetzt, frechheit!


----------



## Sidus (23. Januar 2009)

Atyriel schrieb:


> Bin auch 1und1 Opfer; habe es mal mit JAP probiert, also n Programm mit dem ich dann über nen Proxy "anonym" surfen kann, d.h.: nicht mit meiner 1und1 - IP. Hat alles funktioniert!!! Daher denke ich, vor allem, weil alle anderen Amiwebseiten gehen, also kein Knotenpunkt für die USA kaputt sein kann; und aufgrund dieses( http://www.hegaming.de/screenshot.jpg) Abschnitts auf der Steam-Webseite; das 1und1 explizit die Verbindung zu Steam-Servern sperrt o.ä.
> 
> Selbst Steam-Leute ham Probs mim 1&1...
> Die sperren unsre Zockerports die Wichser! =)





DANKE für den Tipp mit JAP, surfen funktioniert endlich wieder auf allen Seiten, inclusive WoW-Europe :-)

Nur wie bekomm ich nu meinen Account noch ins laufen?^^


----------



## ElHueon (23. Januar 2009)

Wifa schrieb:


> Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt , würd mich aber nicht drauf verlassen.


Hoffnung ist nur aufgeschobene Enttäuschung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asgadir (23. Januar 2009)

Komisch, habe eben mal mit kollegen gesprochen (arbeite im IT). Die haben die IPs die mit 95 anfangen seit ein paar tagen auf der blacklist. Heist, auch z.b. Steam ist nicht erreichbar. Scheint von daher nicht an 1und 1 zu liegen. DNS auflösung geht ohne probleme aber jeder verbindungsversuch mit einer 95. IP wird verhindert.
Kann gut sein, daß da mal wieder unsere lieben hackerfreunde massiv unterwegs sind und die großen hoster alles dicht gemacht haben.


----------



## l0c0 (23. Januar 2009)

jo jetzt wo du es sagt, ich komm auch nicht auf steam drauf  <.<


----------



## Sky4u (23. Januar 2009)

Ilyana schrieb:


> Du sag ma, wie kann ich dass den bei meiner Fritz Box einstellen? Hab da irgendwie nicht die Option für gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nachdem ich das Häckchen rein gemacht hatte bei experten einstellungen ist diese rubrik nicht mehr da. Habe schon durchgesucht und nix gefunden. Kann dir leider nicht mehr sagen wo man das findet.

Vll wird das im Benutzerhandbuch erwähnt.


----------



## pfosten (23. Januar 2009)

ich sag das liegt an den amis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  neuer präsi neue spionagesoftware  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nutzt die zeit und findet heraus was ihr im leben verpasst wenn ihr den ganzen tag am zocken seid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Cathalina schrieb:


> lustig, was ich grad auf ner anderen forenseite gefunden hab
> 
> QUOTE
> Leider kann 1und1 nichts tun, denn der Fehler liegt bei Blizzard. Die haben nämlich unberechtigterweise, so die Auskunft der Servicedame, die IP-Addressen der 1und1-Kunden gesperrt. Ihre Empfehlung war, dass man sich an Blizzard mit der Beschwerde wenden soll. Je mehr Druck man da macht, umso schneller geben die die gesperrten IPs wieder frei.
> ...


das gleiche haben die mir gestern schon versucht aufzuschwatzen, denken wohl alle wir seien blöd. irgendwann haben die sich aber dazu entschlossen der wahrheit ins gesicht zu schauen und zuzugeben dass es ein 1&1 problem ist


----------



## Sidus (23. Januar 2009)

dann mal direkt dazu aus dem Blizzard-Forum von Areatius (Blizz-Mitarbeiter):



> * 7. Re: 1&1 kunden können nicht auf WoW zugreifen   22.01.2009 04:42:06 PST
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...





> * 10. Re: 1&1 kunden können nicht auf WoW zugreifen   22.01.2009 05:05:52 PST
> 
> Was ich mit meinem Post meinte, ist das wir weiterhin die von euch beschriebenen Probleme noch weiter untersuchen.
> 
> ...



(http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=7701041346&sid=3)

Sicherlich nicht unerwartet ^^


----------



## Gummlin (23. Januar 2009)

Asgadir schrieb:


> Komisch, habe eben mal mit kollegen gesprochen (arbeite im IT). Die haben die IPs die mit 95 anfangen seit ein paar tagen auf der blacklist. Heist, auch z.b. Steam ist nicht erreichbar. Scheint von daher nicht an 1und 1 zu liegen. DNS auflösung geht ohne probleme aber jeder verbindungsversuch mit einer 95. IP wird verhindert.
> Kann gut sein, daß da mal wieder unsere lieben hackerfreunde massiv unterwegs sind und die großen hoster alles dicht gemacht haben.


  arbeitet dein kollege vieleicht bei 1und1 :-)  nur komisch das nur bei 1und1 das problem besteht!!


----------



## sonnenbluemchen (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> das gleiche haben die mir gestern schon versucht aufzuschwatzen, denken wohl alle wir seien blöd. irgendwann haben die sich aber dazu entschlossen der wahrheit ins gesicht zu schauen und zuzugeben dass es ein 1&1 problem ist



jetzt hab ich es echt geschafft mal für 5 min in WoW reinzukommen. Zumindest ist die Sache mit Relakks ein Ansatz. Jetzt sollen die von Blizzard mir mal weiterhelfen, denn jetzt hab ich durch diese Relakks Sache eine andere ip Adresse....


----------



## Asgadir (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> das gleiche haben die mir gestern schon versucht aufzuschwatzen, denken wohl alle wir seien blöd. irgendwann haben die sich aber dazu entschlossen der wahrheit ins gesicht zu schauen und zuzugeben dass es ein 1&1 problem ist


naja, wäre interessant zu wissen wer noch alles zugangsprobleme hat und welchen provider er/sie benutzt. Schaut doch bei probs einfach mal auf http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ was ihr für ne IP habt. (Spart das lästige routeraufrufen) Ähh, wenn man den mit ner 95.ziger da raufkann.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Existenzio (23. Januar 2009)

" Leider kann 1und1 nichts tun, denn der Fehler liegt bei Blizzard. Die haben nämlich unberechtigterweise, so die Auskunft der Servicedame, die IP-Addressen der 1und1-Kunden gesperrt. Ihre Empfehlung war, dass man sich an Blizzard mit der Beschwerde wenden soll. Je mehr Druck man da macht, umso schneller geben die die gesperrten IPs wieder frei. " lol


so ein Schwachsinn , wenn du sowas glaubst omg 

es gab eine verteilung neuer Ip Adressen und damit ist 1&1 nicht klargekommen dies kann man auf 35 Seiten vor dir hier lesen oder du siehst einfach mal bei Heise.de nach unter DSL Störung , Ruf bei 1&1 an und verlang ne andere Ip Adresse ist der einfachste Weg , wenn welche zur freien verfügung stehen ist das Prob. für 48 Std. aus der Welt 

bis dahin sollten sie es gelöst haben


----------



## Surander (23. Januar 2009)

guten morgen,

habe abgewartet und hatte heute morgen nach der zwangstrennung ne 93...ip hoffe nur das ich nach der nächsten trennung nicht wieder eine 95... bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hf and gl

Surander/Vermond Die Aldor-EU


----------



## dedennis (23. Januar 2009)

probier es mal mit wlanbooster!
damit kannst du dir dein router optimal einstellen.
Dann sollten auch die Probleme wegsein


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Asgadir schrieb:


> naja, wäre interessant zu wissen wer noch alles zugangsprobleme hat und welchen provider er/sie benutzt. Schaut doch bei probs einfach mal auf http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ was ihr für ne IP habt. (Spart das lästige routeraufrufen) Ähh, wenn man den mit ner 95.ziger da raufkann..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also ich hab ne 95er das weiss ich. und interresant ist auch bei der liste die vorhin gepostet wurde ist karlsruhe net dabei. ich komme aber von der nähe und hab mehrfach ne fehlermeldung durchgegeben


----------



## Cathalina (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> also ich hab ne 95er das weiss ich. und interresant ist auch bei der liste die vorhin gepostet wurde ist karlsruhe net dabei. ich komme aber von der nähe und hab mehrfach ne fehlermeldung durchgegeben



leider ist dort die 0461-vorwahl flensburg nicht aufgelistet gewesen, aber ich kann definitiv behaupten, dass ich seit gestern morgen zu den betroffenen zähle und auch 1und1 und eine 95xxxx ip hab^^


----------



## trici176 (23. Januar 2009)

hat das nun jemand von euch ausprobiert?
http://phillip-franke.com/2009/01/23/95xxx-ip-problem/


wenn ja und es hat bei euch geklappt gebt mir doch bitte ne info über was ich nun reingehe habe keine lust ne fette rechnung zu bekommen 

bei mir geht das internet ohne probleme auch wow startet wieder  nur telefon geht nicht aber das momentan net wirklich schlimm^^


----------



## Affenpranke (23. Januar 2009)

Soooo, ihr lieben Leute...
es ist wirklich herzzerreißend was hier abgeht und wie schnell 35 Seiten in nem Thread voll werden, wenn WoW mal nicht geht...
Erstmal: Cool down, Leute. Was ICH über 1&1 zu sagen habe, ist, dass die echt zuverlässig sind und ich mich bis jetzt noch nie wirklich über die beschweren konnte. Ich nutze 1&1 DSL 16000 nun schon etwas über ein Jahr, wohne auf dem Dorf und bekomme 14.514 kb/s Down- sowie 1051 kb/s Upstream geliefert; das ist laut wieistmeineip.de-Speedtest PERFEKT! Soviel also zum schlimmen 1&1, zumindest von meiner Seite.
Gestern hatte ich frei und stand so gegen 11:00 h auf, und da ging WoW nicht. Bin schon ein bisschen firm, was Routerconfigs etc. angeht, aber von Dingen, die ich nicht verstehe, lass ich trotzdem die Finger. Habe also hier in dem Thread die ersten ca. 12 Seiten aufmerksam durchgelesen, damit ich keine Doppelposts schreibe wie "Oh, bei mir geht es auch nicht..", "Scheiß 1&1", etc.
Um ca. 13 Uhr hab ich dann bei 1&1 angerufen; nach der üblichen Telefonnummernabfrage, Weiterleitung etc. hatte ich etwa 2 Minuten später einen verhältnismäßig fitten und vor allem freundlichen Mitarbeiter in der Leitung, dem ich im nettem Ton erzählte, dass 95er-IPs momentan nict in WoW reinkommen und ich auch in Foren viel über die Sache gelesen hätte. Ich forderte ihn daraufhin freundlichauf, mich auf eine andere als die bestehende 95er-IP umzurouten. Er bat mich kurz zu warten und nach weiteren ca. 2 Minuten war er zurück in der Leitung. Er sagte er habe nun mit der Technik gesprochen und meine Bitte weitergegeben; spätestens morgen würde ich umgeroutet sein. Dass es nicht sofort geht liege daran, dass das Callcenter von 1&1 gerade massig solcher Anfragen von WoWlern aus ganz Deutschland bearbeitet und eben schon einige vor mir waren. Gestern Abend dann, nach dem Genuss der ersten beiden neuen Lost-Folgen hab ich kurz bei wieistmeineip.de nachgeguckt und hatte immer noch eine 95er-IP. Also habe ich einen weiteren Tip hier aus dem Thread genutzt und in der Fritzbox kurz zwischen PPoE und PPoA/V-Mux hin- und hergeswitcht. Das half und ich hatte eine 89er-IP, was aber, wie ich gestern Nacht schon schrieb, auch Glück gewesen sein kann. Ich hab kurz meine Verkäufe gecheckt und neue Sachen ins AH gestellt. Der "Marktplatz" von Orgrimmar war aber sichtlich etwas leerer als sonst! ;-)
Heute morgen war ich dann gespannt, was für eine IP ich haben würde, da ja um 5 Uhr bei mir Fritzbox-Disconnect ist und ich da genauso wieder auf ne 95er-IP zurückfallen hätte können. Doch Pustekuchen! Egal was ich tue und wie oft ich die Fritzbox neu starte, ich bekomme eine 89er-IP und kann spielen. 1&1 hat mich also wohl heute morgen - wie versprochen - umgeroutet. Warum einige von euch so einen Mist von wegen Umrouten verboten am Telefon erzählt bekommen, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Entweder ich habe einen der laut einigen hier im Forum nicht existenten guten Mitarbeiter von 1&1 erwischt, oder einige schreiben hier ganz großen Bullshit rein. 
Soviel von mir, vielleicht versucht ihr's auch mal mit Freundlichkeit und etwas Geduld. Die Leutz bei 1&1 snd auch alle nur Menschen, und WoW nur ein Spiel. Es macht zwar riesigen Spaß, aber ein Spiel bleibt's trotzdem!
Und lasst die Finger von Programmen wie Ghost, etc. und wenn ihr keinen Plan habt auch von den Einstellungen Eures Routers. Sonst kommt ihr am Ende gar nicht mehr ins Inet und könnt nicht mal mehr hier im Forum jammern!
Liebe Grüße an die Buffed- und WoW-Gemeinde,

Affenpranke


----------



## Beaster (23. Januar 2009)

Tja Monkey ich habs mit Freundlichkeit versucht aber die Antwort ist Nein Umrouten kann 1und1 nicht.
Soll ich nochmal anrufen????? Ich erzählte dem Herren von 1und1 ja das das Umroten schon gemacht wurde aber wieder ein dickes fettes Nein, 1und1 kann garnicht umrouten.
Was soll sowas müssen die uns anlügen ????
1und1 behauptet also alle die hier geschrieben haben das Sie umgeroutet worden sind seien potenzielle Lügner,toll Danke 1und1


----------



## trici176 (23. Januar 2009)

na erstmal gz dazu das du einen freundlichen mitarbeiter hattest 
es geht hier nicht nur um wow sondern auch um diverse andere seiten auf die man nicht kommt
auch ich habe schon 20 mal bei 1und1 angerufen und habe nach einem umrouten gefragt  und immer wieder bekomm ich die selber scheiss antwort  das können wir nicht machen und jetzt kommst du und erzählst wir labern hier bullshit?

danke auch


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Affenpranke schrieb:


> Soooo, ihr lieben Leute...
> es ist wirklich herzzerreißend was hier abgeht und wie schnell 35 Seiten in nem Thread voll werden, wenn WoW mal nicht geht...
> Erstmal: Cool down, Leute. Was ICH über 1&1 zu sagen habe, ist, dass die echt zuverlässig sind und ich mich bis jetzt noch nie wirklich über die beschweren konnte. Ich nutze 1&1 DSL 16000 nun schon etwas über ein Jahr, wohne auf dem Dorf und bekomme 14.514 kb/s Down- sowie 1051 kb/s Upstream geliefert; das ist laut wieistmeineip.de-Speedtest PERFEKT! Soviel also zum schlimmen 1&1, zumindest von meiner Seite.
> Gestern hatte ich frei und stand so gegen 11:00 h auf, und da ging WoW nicht. Bin schon ein bisschen firm, was Routerconfigs etc. angeht, aber von Dingen, die ich nicht verstehe, lass ich trotzdem die Finger. Habe also hier in dem Thread die ersten ca. 12 Seiten aufmerksam durchgelesen, damit ich keine Doppelposts schreibe wie "Oh, bei mir geht es auch nicht..", "Scheiß 1&1", etc.
> ...


dann hast du wohl glück gehabt. wie von mir vorher schon erwänt hab ich MEHRFACH bei 1&1 angerufen und 3 verschiedene mitarbeiter haben mir erzählt umrouten geht net. und bei mir dauert es mit sicherheit auch sehr lange bis ich unfreundlich werde. auserdem hatte ja wohl nicht nur ich das pech an solche mitarbeiter zu geraten. wie gesagt hast glück gehabt dann freu dich


----------



## Beaster (23. Januar 2009)

Na wer so viel Glück bei 1und1 hat/te wundert sich schon über uns und zweifelt an unseren Posts aber es ist die pure Wahrheit !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Affenpranke (23. Januar 2009)

Ich habe nicht gesagt ihr erzählt Bullshit, sondern dass die MÖGLICHKEIT BESTEHT, dass das hier einige tun. Sollte kein Angriff auf Euch sein, aber einen Hang zum Übertreiben lese ich doch bei dem Ein oder Anderen heraus. Dann habe ich wohl doch einen der seltenen guten Mitarbeiter erwischt...


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Dann hattest Du einfach nur Glück...Ich UND mein Mann haben gestern mit 1&1 telefoneirt und bei beiden kam die Aussage, dass umrouten nicht möglich wäre.

Und wir waren BEIDE bei weitem nicht unverschämt oder ausfallend (für so nen schei...sind wir nämlich ein bissl zu alt^^).

Und heute morgen hat mein Mann früh angerufen und sich nochmal erkundigt...es kam die gleiche Aussage : Umrouten nein und Problem dauert an^^

Sei froh^^ und viel Spass beim zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Affenpranke schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt ihr erzählt Bullshit, sondern dass die MÖGLICHKEIT BESTEHT, dass das hier einige tun. Sollte kein Angriff auf Euch sein, aber einen Hang zum Übertreiben lese ich doch bei dem Ein oder Anderen heraus. Dann habe ich wohl doch einen der seltenen guten Mitarbeiter erwischt...


bei mir ist es ja net so dass ich das erste mal probleme mit 1&1  habe. andauernd haben die dann den schwarzen peter jemandem anders zugeschoben. ist ja net immer nur bereich internet, telefon ging auch schon öfters net. dann war halt mal die telekom schuld oder ich weil mein telefon kaputt sei laut aussage immer von 1&1 und das geht so seit ich den vertrag verlängert hab, also fast n halbes jahr


----------



## Azmodahn (23. Januar 2009)

Es muss nicht an einem "guten Mitarbeiter" gelegen haben.

Du hast Dein Anliegen mit dem Umrouten gestern vorgetragen, es ist sehr gut möglich, dass 1&1 aufgrund der hohen Zahl an Betroffenen seitdem niemanden mehr umroutet, entweder weil nicht genug Ressourcen zur Verfügung stehen oder der Aufwand andere Arbeiten (z.B. Lösungsfindung zu unserem Problem) in den Hintergrund stellen würde.


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

Kann dann ma jmd vernünftig erklären, wie das mit PPPoe shit geht?


----------



## Sky4u (23. Januar 2009)

Leute kommt mal wieder runter.

versucht mal den kniff mit dem PPPoE wert und es klappt bis zum nächsten PC neustart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Atyriel schrieb:


> Kann dann ma jmd vernünftig erklären, wie das mit PPPoe shit geht?


hab ich auch schon gefragt. bitte ich will normal internet


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

Is ja en klasse Tip aber iwie machts jeder und keiner kanns erklären wie's geht... schon komisch


----------



## Sky4u (23. Januar 2009)

Atyriel schrieb:


> Kann dann ma jmd vernünftig erklären, wie das mit PPPoe shit geht?



switche mal ein paar seiten zurück. 

Habe vorher ein firmupdate gemacht und konnt auf einer seite die net mehr angezeigt wird auf experten einstellung ein Haken reinsetzen.

Bei der Rubtik Internet bei deiner fritz.Box steht ganz unten dein PPPoe/PPPoAE Wert und dort setzt du ein Haken bei PPPoAE rein auf übernehmen und dann wieder bei PPPoE und speichern.

zum testen gehst du auf whatismyip.com.

bei funzt das gleich immer beim ersten mal. Die Seite von Blizz geht auch bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Normalerweiß müßted ihr eine andere ip bekommen als eine 95.xxx.xxx


----------



## Höly1 (23. Januar 2009)

Sky4u schrieb:


> switche mal ein paar seiten zurück.
> 
> Habe vorher ein firmupdate gemacht und konnt auf einer seite die net mehr angezeigt wird auf experten einstellung ein Haken reinsetzen.
> 
> ...




machte ich nun mehr mals, bei mir gehts mal ned

hab das ned PPPoAE   nur ein PPPoA/LLC und PPPoA/VC-Mux  und halt PPPoE


----------



## Beaster (23. Januar 2009)

@sky4u das hab ich nun schon x-mal probiert und immer wieder bekomm ich ne 95 Mist sowas


----------



## Tropenmonster (23. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute,

kann mir mal jemand erklären was PPPoE und PPPoA/VC-Mux ist?

1. Nachdem ich auf PPPoA/VC-Mux geklickt habe...drücke ich auf übernehmen oder gleich wieder zurück auf PPPoE??
2. Starte ich die Fritz.box Neu, wenn ich auf PPPoA/VC-Mux bin? und schalte danach wieder einfach auf PPPoE um?
3. Was passiert, wenn ich auf  PPPoA/VC-Mux bleibe?
4. Habe da was von PC-Neustart gehört. Muss ich das machen, nachdem ich umgeschaltet habe?
5. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## l0c0 (23. Januar 2009)

ich finde das nicht so ganz wo ich diese ppoep einstellen kann, kannst du mir noch ma genau sagen wo das in der fritzbox ist? ?=)


----------



## trici176 (23. Januar 2009)

http://phillip-franke.com/2009/01/23/95xxx-ip-problem

nimmt das unter mit dem router ich habs gemacht und es geht auch alles wieder
nur meine frage ich bin ich dann auch über 1 und 1 drin ? klar meld mich ja damit an aber mein telefon geht zb nicht mehr ^^ nicht das ich über telekom ins netz geh^^ das wird teuer


----------



## Thalido (23. Januar 2009)

hab das mit diesm dr. TCP dungs bums ausprobiert und funtioniert null


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

Leute lassts einfach. wartet ab bevor ihr irgend ne shice macht^^
Wird sich schon selbst wieder legen (1&1). Regt euch nicht auf sondern wechselt den anbieter, is nämlich net das einzigste mal das sowas 1&1 passiert


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

so, hab das mit dem PPPoe gemacht. hat nicht funktioniert. immer noch 95er nr.hab dann wieder alles in normalzustand gesetzt


----------



## Chauchau (23. Januar 2009)

Ahoi, hab ja den gestriegen tag ohne wow bewältigt ... aber heute auch noch finde ich etwas frech...
hab mal bei 1und1 angerufen und die haben natürlich null peilung... der mitarbeiter konnte mir auch keine neue ip zuordnen ... wie affe vorhin meinte... naja

heißt halt abwarten und tee trinken...
aber 1&1 kann sich freuen... ich hoffe die wowler treten morgen denen die tür ein bei raidzeit -.- ... find aber noch frecher das man nu net mehr auf amazon zugreifen kann...


bei meiner tollen fritzbox 7240 gibts sowas net mit experteneinstellung... naja ...

hoffen wirs das die 1und1 leute das hinbekommen... wenn nicht, dann prost


----------



## Beaster (23. Januar 2009)

Jo Sensina wie bei mir auch immer wieder ne' 95er Ip :-(


----------



## Háyldir (23. Januar 2009)

Hat mal wer heute mit denen von 1und1 geredet und hat mal nen update zu den aussagen von gestern wie lange das noch andauert. Ich hab da gestern was von einer quelle von 30h gehört und jemand anders meinte dann 4-7tage. Und ganz ehrlich 4-7Tage für so nen scheiß fänd ich leicht übertrieben! Leider gehöhre ich auch zu denen die eigentlich bis jetzt zufrieden waren und erst vor kurzem ihren vertrag verlängert haben. naja wäre cool wenn da wer infos zu hat ansonsten genießt die zeit^^


----------



## sonnenbluemchen (23. Januar 2009)

Chauchau schrieb:


> Ahoi, hab ja den gestriegen tag ohne wow bewältigt ... aber heute auch noch finde ich etwas frech...
> hab mal bei 1und1 angerufen und die haben natürlich null peilung... der mitarbeiter konnte mir auch keine neue ip zuordnen ... wie affe vorhin meinte... naja
> 
> heißt halt abwarten und tee trinken...
> ...



schreibt doch Protestmails an Amazon...vielleicht hilfts


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Beaster schrieb:


> Jo Sensina wie bei mir auch immer wieder ne' 95er Ip :-(




dito^^

Wahrscheinlich sitzen wir in einer Region, in der nur die 95er IP zur Verfügung steht...


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Beaster schrieb:


> Jo Sensina wie bei mir auch immer wieder ne' 95er Ip :-(


dann wohnen wir wohl in nem bereich wo nur 95er vergeben werden "können"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beaster (23. Januar 2009)

ahja wer aus Kiel ich aus Nähe Lübeck is wohl only 95er Gebiet


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> dito^^
> 
> Wahrscheinlich sitzen wir in einer Region, in der nur die 95er IP zur Verfügung steht...



Ist aber ne weitreichende region... Hab vorhin nen Post gelesen mit Problemen aus Flensburg... ich wiederrum sitz in Stuttgart mit dieser Shice... also nicht korrekt^^


----------



## saschac1969 (23. Januar 2009)

Ich kann weder auf WOW noch auf Usenext noch sontirgendwelche newsserver zugreifen bei mir ist so alles wichtige lahm gelegt ich kotze hier echt ab, Gott sei dank das ich nur noch 5 wochen warten muss bis Kabel D dann bei mir ist(( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Man sagt mirt eben gerade bei 1&1 lol nun haltet euch fest" Von diesem Problem ist uns nicts bekannt"

Entschuldigen sie mein sehr gehrter Herr soll ich Ihnen den Link geben aus einen Forum worin steht das ca 1000 Leute (ihre Kunden) schon angerufen haben und das Problem bereits schon länger bekannt ist ?

Das sie mir nun sagen das Prob ist nihct bekannt glaube ich Ihnen nicht ganz.

Also machen sie es kurz und routen sie mich bzw am besten ca 1000 andere Kunden auch noch um und dann können sie ihr Prob in ruhe behen Dann dürfen sie sich auch Zeit lassen.

Ein müdes lächen mit einer freundlichen Stimme sagte mir dann " ich kann ihnnen da nicht weiter helfen.


XD


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Beaster schrieb:


> ahja wer aus Kiel ich aus Nähe Lübeck is wohl only 95er Gebiet



jo^^ komme aus Kiel verdammich aber auch^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Beaster schrieb:


> ahja wer aus Kiel ich aus Nähe Lübeck is wohl only 95er Gebiet


ich nähe karlsruhe


----------



## Tikume (23. Januar 2009)

Ach ja, ich erinnere mich an Zeiten wo man über Wochen kein Ultima Online spielen konnte weil das Routing Telekom / Colt.net nicht funktionieren wollte.
Fazit: Es ist keiner gestorben, alle haben überlebt.


----------



## Sky4u (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr bei experten einstellungen ein haken drin habt erscheint dort in der Rubrik *Internet* 
Einstellungen wo ihr zb eure zwangstrennung einstellung könnt oder das es eine dauerhafte verbindung bestehen soll.

Wenn ihr auf PPPoAE gestellt habt und wieder zurück müßt ihr den PC nicht neustarten. es ging bei mir auch ohne. Was passiert wenn ihr es nicht wieder auf PPPoE stellt kann ich nicht sagen.

Nur wenn ihr den PC ausmacht müßt ihr wieder umstellen. gestern ging es bei mir beim ersten mal und heute auch wieder.
Kann da keine Ganrantie darauf geben das es bei jeden funzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Atyriel schrieb:


> Ist aber ne weitreichende region... Hab vorhin nen Post gelesen mit Problemen aus Flensburg... ich wiederrum sitz in Stuttgart mit dieser Shice... also nicht korrekt^^



hmmmmm...naja wer weiss wo die Kabel überall langlaufen^^


----------



## Aryahunt (23. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag,

bei mir besteht das gleiche Problem. 1&1 Kunde aus Kiel. Habe gerade mal bei der Hotline angerufen und hatte eine nette Dame in der Leitung, diese fragte nach und sagte, dass ich nicht umgeroutet werden könne. Ich habe dann gesagt, dass hier jemand schrieb, dass es bei ihm ging, daraufhin sagte die Dame zu mir, dass das leider nicht bei den Komplettanschlüssen ginge. Vielleicht hat Affenpranke ja keinen Komplettanschluss, damit wäre dann auch geklärt, dass alle anderen keinen Bullshit schreiben. 
Gestern abend habe ich mich über relakks eingeloggt, hat anfangs nicht gut funktiert, bin ständig gekickt worden, später lief es einwandfrei. Allerdings hat mein Bruder das gleiche Problem (Schleswig 1&1) bei ihm hat das mit relakks nicht so gut funktioniert, der ist alle 5 Minuten gekickt worden, weil die Verbindung ständig gekappt war.
Die Dame von 1&1 hat gesagt, dass das Problem bekannt ist und daran gearbeitet wird, sie sagte, man könne nur abwarten und es tut ihr leid.

Soviel dazu, ich werde jetzt über relakks versuchen zu spielen, heute ist nämlich meine Erweiterung angekommen, das heißt, jetzt wird ein Todesritter gebastelt. ^^


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich erinnere mich an Zeiten wo man über Wochen kein Ultima Online spielen konnte weil das Routing Telekom / Colt.net nicht funktionieren wollte.
> Fazit: Es ist keiner gestorben, alle haben überlebt.



wir sterben auch nicht^^ aber wir haben hier doch schon eine nette Selbsthilfegruppe findest Du nicht?^^

tzzzz Du bist aber auch ironisch^^


----------



## Malior (23. Januar 2009)

Mir Sagte GRad der 1und1 Futzi grad, bei mir könne man nicht umrouten, weil ich noch teilweise bei der Telekom bin oO. kann man DSL bei  1und1 haben ohne den Anschluss bei der Telekom ??


----------



## Minati (23. Januar 2009)

mal ne ganz kurze frage: funtkioniert bei euch arsenal auch nicht?


----------



## Cathalina (23. Januar 2009)

Malior schrieb:


> Mir Sagte GRad der 1und1 Futzi grad, bei mir könne man nicht umrouten, weil ich noch teilweise bei der Telekom bin oO. kann man DSL bei  1und1 haben ohne den Anschluss bei der Telekom ??



ja, ich bin letzten august komplett zu 1&1 gezogen, aber schon da sind widersprüchliche äußerungen, der eine bekommt zu hören, das geht bei komplettanschlüssen nicht, der andere bekommt zu hören, das geht nicht wenn man nioch nicht komplett bei 1&1 ist, lächerlich, die sollten vlt. mal ein meeting einberufen und erstmal sicherstellen, dass jeder sachbearbeiter das gleiche sagt^^


----------



## Jan1234 (23. Januar 2009)

Alles was mit WoW zu tun hat, tut nicht (ausgeschlossen das us forum etc)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> mal ne ganz kurze frage: funtkioniert bei euch arsenal auch nicht?



Es funktioniert gar nichts, was mit WoW zutun hat...soweit ich gelesen habe sind das: WoW Web Seite, Arsenal, Curse ,worldofwarnet usw.

weiterhin gibt es teilweise keine Verbindung zu: Ebay, Paypal und Amazon.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Malior schrieb:


> Mir Sagte GRad der 1und1 Futzi grad, bei mir könne man nicht umrouten, weil ich noch teilweise bei der Telekom bin oO. kann man DSL bei  1und1 haben ohne den Anschluss bei der Telekom ??


angeblich ja, hab vor fast nem halben jahr deswegen den vertrag geändert weil mir die "kompetenten" mitarbeiter versichert haben, was ich auch schriftlich habe, dass es geht. nur warte ich noch heute auf die umstellung und komm auch deshalb erst in 1 1/2 jahren vom vertrag raus, weil er ja erst geändert wurde. son scheiss hätt ich diese probleme nur schon vor nem halben jahr gehabt, dann wär ich weg


----------



## Minati (23. Januar 2009)

ahh, vielen dank :-)


----------



## Moorke (23. Januar 2009)

Moin,

 also der Tip im anderen Theard war sehr Hilftreich!

Link: 

http://phillip-franke.com/2009/01/23/95xxx-ip-problem/

Hatte das selbe Problem wie du und konnte es mit hilfe dessen Links beheben.
Du musst dich zwar beim neustart selber einloggen aber das ist die beste alternative bis 1&1 das Problem behoben hat.

MfG


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Cathalina schrieb:


> ja, ich bin letzten august komplett zu 1&1 gezogen, aber schon da sind widersprüchliche äußerungen, der eine bekommt zu hören, das geht bei komplettanschlüssen nicht, der andere bekommt zu hören, das geht nicht wenn man nioch nicht komplett bei 1&1 ist, lächerlich, die sollten vlt. mal ein meeting einberufen und erstmal sicherstellen, dass jeder sachbearbeiter das gleiche sagt^^


wie schon mal gesagt sind das keine sachbearbeiter, es sind callcenterangestellte die gesagt bekommen was sie uns sagen sollen. da ist wahrscheinlich kein einziger vom fach dabei


----------



## Cathalina (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> wie schon mal gesagt sind das keine sachbearbeiter, es sind callcenterangestellte die gesagt bekommen was sie uns sagen sollen. da ist wahrscheinlich kein einziger vom fach dabei



umso schlimmer, wenn dann jeder was anderes sagt^^


----------



## Höly1 (23. Januar 2009)

Beaster schrieb:


> ahja wer aus Kiel ich aus Nähe Lübeck is wohl only 95er Gebiet




aber ulm dann auch, und des ist am anderen ende deutschlands^^


----------



## Thalido (23. Januar 2009)

Háyldir schrieb:


> Hat mal wer heute mit denen von 1und1 geredet und hat mal nen update zu den aussagen von gestern wie lange das noch andauert. Ich hab da gestern was von einer quelle von 30h gehört und jemand anders meinte dann 4-7tage. Und ganz ehrlich 4-7Tage für so nen scheiß fänd ich leicht übertrieben! Leider gehöhre ich auch zu denen die eigentlich bis jetzt zufrieden waren und erst vor kurzem ihren vertrag verlängert haben. naja wäre cool wenn da wer infos zu hat ansonsten genießt die zeit^^



sone teiut angaben von mitarbeitern sind reine spekulation ...... hab vorhin mit meinem großen bruder telefoniert und die wissen noch nicht wanns behoben ist



Sky4u schrieb:


> Wenn ihr bei experten einstellungen ein haken drin habt erscheint dort in der Rubrik *Internet*
> Einstellungen wo ihr zb eure zwangstrennung einstellung könnt oder das es eine dauerhafte verbindung bestehen soll.
> 
> Wenn ihr auf PPPoAE gestellt habt und wieder zurück müßt ihr den PC nicht neustarten. es ging bei mir auch ohne. Was passiert wenn ihr es nicht wieder auf PPPoE stellt kann ich nicht sagen.
> ...



hab diese einstellungen bei mir gar nicht obwohl ich auf experten ansicht bin ....... welche fritz box hast n du ? ....... kann sein das vieleicht neuere modelle die einstellung gar net haben ?


----------



## lacada (23. Januar 2009)

saschac1969 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> also das Problem was ihr hier beschreibt habe ich auch.
> 
> ...



Hi ich habe das problem seid drei Tagen auch das ich nicht in wow komme. Unsere IP fängt auch mit 95 an, seid also net die einzigen. Habe auch mit 1und1 tel das auch schon seid drei Tagen weil die immer uns die Schuld gegeben haben angeblich ist es unser router ..lool. Gestern hat es mir dann gereicht wieder angerufen und mit den noch mal gesprochen und gesagt das wir mal nen serververbindung nachweis gemacht haben um zu schauen was los ist da rückten die raus ds sie probleme haben und das sie schnell bemüht sind die zu beheben. Ich fragte dann ob es nicht möglich ist ne neue id zu bekommen das verneinte er dann ... Hab immer noch probleme und es wird erstmal auch so bleiben. Er konnte nicht sagen wann es wieder läuft.. Die Probleme laufen nicht nur bei wow sondern ebay und amazon haben die wohl auch...

Lg


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

lacada schrieb:


> Hi ich habe das problem seid drei Tagen auch das ich nicht in wow komme. Unsere IP fängt auch mit 95 an, seid also net die einzigen. Habe auch mit 1und1 tel das auch schon seid drei Tagen weil die immer uns die Schuld gegeben haben angeblich ist es unser router ..lool. Gestern hat es mir dann gereicht wieder angerufen und mit den noch mal gesprochen und gesagt das wir mal nen serververbindung nachweis gemacht haben um zu schauen was los ist da rückten die raus ds sie probleme haben und das sie schnell bemüht sind die zu beheben. Ich fragte dann ob es nicht möglich ist ne neue id zu bekommen das verneinte er dann ... Hab immer noch probleme und es wird erstmal auch so bleiben. Er konnte nicht sagen wann es wieder läuft.. Die Probleme laufen nicht nur bei wow sondern ebay und amazon haben die wohl auch...
> 
> Lg



Aber WARUM ausgerechnet WoW? Wieso kann man net die ganzen fertigen Kinder bei kwick.de nerven mit Verbindungsprobs, sondern ein Spiel an dem 11 Mio. Süchtler tagtäglich dranhocken und 13 Euro/Monat zahlen müssen?

Bin untröstlich mit diesem Verdammten 1&1 Verein!


----------



## Sulli (23. Januar 2009)

Malior schrieb:


> Mir Sagte GRad der 1und1 Futzi grad, bei mir könne man nicht umrouten, weil ich noch teilweise bei der Telekom bin oO. kann man DSL bei  1und1 haben ohne den Anschluss bei der Telekom ??



Ja , kann man ... dann telefoniert man auch über Voip...


----------



## Sky4u (23. Januar 2009)

hab diese einstellungen bei mir gar nicht obwohl ich auf experten ansicht bin ....... welche fritz box hast n du ? ....... kann sein das vieleicht neuere modelle die einstellung gar net haben ?
[/quote]

Hmm ka mein Fritz.Box ist grad ma lein jahr alt


----------



## sonnenbluemchen (23. Januar 2009)

Hab eben mit Blizzard wegen der Sache mit Relakks gesprochen. Man kommt zwar ins Spiel jetzt aber machen kann man nichts. Das liegt laut Blizzard an der VPN Verbindung, die nicht supportet wird, da keine richtigen Rückmeldungen kommen. Also kann man sich die Geschichte mit Relakks schenken...


----------



## orestx (23. Januar 2009)

Nachdem die Geduld gegenüber 1&1 nachgelassen hat und ich verschiedene, auch hier diskutierte Lösungsmöglichkeiten probiert habe (Änderung der Config mit D oder T) funktioniert es bei mir nun über www.relakks.com , zumindest schon mal das patchen etc.  3 Tage kostenlos und man muss keine Bankdaten oder ähnliches hinterlegen. Sehr einfache Einrichtung. Außerdem funktionieren Seiten wie amazon und ebay wieder. Immerhin etwas.

Wer also trotz des Jäger Nerfs noch Lust hat wow zu spielen, sollte das VPN über relakks nutzen.


----------



## Thalido (23. Januar 2009)

Sky4u schrieb:


> hab diese einstellungen bei mir gar nicht obwohl ich auf experten ansicht bin ....... welche fritz box hast n du ? ....... kann sein das vieleicht neuere modelle die einstellung gar net haben ?
> 
> 
> Hmm ka mein Fritz.Box ist grad ma lein jahr alt



hab die FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170 auch seit nem knappen jahr ....... steht im fritz box  start menü


----------



## Moorke (23. Januar 2009)

Solltet Ihr einen Router verwenden:
Beispiel FritzBox:
1. Weboberfläche Erweiterte Einstellungen > Internet > Zugangsdaten aufrufen

2. Option: “FRITZ!Box als DSL-Modem nutzen. Alle angeschlossenen Computer bauen ihre

eigene Internetverbindung mit eigener Zugangssoftware auf.” auswählen und speichern.

3. Start > Netzwerkverbindungen > Neue Verbindung erstellen
a) Verbindung mit dem Internet herstellen
b) Verbindung manuell einrichten
c) Verbindung über eine Breitbandverbindung herstellen, die Benutzername und Kennwort erfordert
d) Name vergeben (Beispiel: 1&1)
e) Benutzername und Passwort eingeben (Zugangsdaten vom Internetanbieter)
f) Weiter, Fertigstellen

Fertig!


*HUSSSTT*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 -hat bei mir auf anhieb geklappt-


----------



## Clansen (23. Januar 2009)

Das kann doch so langsam nicht mehr angehen, das die zu blöd und inkompetent sind, das Problem mit der 95er IP zu lösen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe gerad auch noch malk bei 1 & 1 angerufen und auch heute wurde ich wieder vertröstet mit den Worten: Wir sind dabei das Problem zu beheben.

Es wird wirklich Zeit für einen Providerwechsel

Ciao


----------



## Sky4u (23. Januar 2009)

Thalido schrieb:


> hab die FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170 auch seit nem knappen jahr ....... steht im fritz box  start menü



FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7141 (UI)

Das ist meine ^^


----------



## Thalido (23. Januar 2009)

Moorke schrieb:


> Solltet Ihr einen Router verwenden:
> Beispiel FritzBox:
> 1. Weboberfläche Erweiterte Einstellungen > Internet > Zugangsdaten aufrufen
> 
> ...



bei mir nicht ..... muss man die fritzbox nochmal neustarten bzw zurücksetzen ?


----------



## trici176 (23. Januar 2009)

hallo morke 

ja bei mir hat das auch geklappt nur meine frage ist : ich wähle mich ja mit den 1und 1 zugangsdaten ein  habe ich dann immer noch die flatrate? oder rechnet das dann anders ab?


----------



## Höly1 (23. Januar 2009)

gibt es keinen provider, der nen tages, wochen angebots zugang hat?^^
ich hätte da mal nen need druff


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

trici176 schrieb:


> hallo morke
> 
> ja bei mir hat das auch geklappt nur meine frage ist : ich wähle mich ja mit den 1und 1 zugangsdaten ein  habe ich dann immer noch die flatrate? oder rechnet das dann anders ab?



Ja du hast weiterhin deine Flatrate. Wählst dich jetzt halt nur selber ein und nicht übern Router.


----------



## trici176 (23. Januar 2009)

und bei dir geht das telefon in dem fall auch nicht ?^^


----------



## Moorke (23. Januar 2009)

Thalido schrieb:


> bei mir nicht ..... muss man die fritzbox nochmal neustarten bzw zurücksetzen ?




Also ich hab zuerst die neue Firmeware raufgezogen ( Firmware-Version 29.04.67 ) und dann hab ich das oo gemacht wie es dort beschrieben wurde. Dadruch hab ich dann eine 87 Ip bekommen. 

Nach dem erstellen hab ich mich dann mit meinen zugansdaten vom porvider eingelogt und konnte dann wow zocken bzw ging dann wieder als wie bisher. (neustart oder zurücksetzten musste/brauchte ich nicht machen)


----------



## sonnenbluemchen (23. Januar 2009)

orestx schrieb:


> Nachdem die Geduld gegenüber 1&1 nachgelassen hat und ich verschiedene, auch hier diskutierte Lösungsmöglichkeiten probiert habe (Änderung der Config mit D oder T) funktioniert es bei mir nun über www.relakks.com , zumindest schon mal das patchen etc.  3 Tage kostenlos und man muss keine Bankdaten oder ähnliches hinterlegen. Sehr einfache Einrichtung. Außerdem funktionieren Seiten wie amazon und ebay wieder. Immerhin etwas.
> 
> Wer also trotz des Jäger Nerfs noch Lust hat wow zu spielen, sollte das VPN über relakks nutzen.


tja rein kommt man ab und zu aber spielen kannst du damit nicht...


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

trici176 schrieb:


> und bei dir geht das telefon in dem fall auch nicht ?^^



Ich wähl mich weiterhin übern router ein , da halt 2 leute hier am netz hängen und ich das i-net ned ego ninjan kann aber ja wenn du dich so einwählst hast du kein VoIP mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wotanii (23. Januar 2009)

Moin,

für alle die wie ich im Büro sitzen  und wissen wollen ob es wieder funktioniert wenn sie zu Hause ankommen, hier nochmal der Link zu Heise online.
Einfach den jeweilgen Internetanbieter, die Vorwahl und den Zeitraum auswählen und der aktuelle Stand kommt. Falls sich jemand dazu durchgerungen hat ihn zu aktualisieren.

http://www.heise.de/netze/tools/imonitor-i...net-stoerungen/


Und ansonst bleibt für alle die keine Experimente mit Ihrem Router versuchen wollen (so wie ich): Einfach mal entspannen und mit guten Freunden ein gepflegtes Bierchen trinken.... hat ja auch was...


----------



## trici176 (23. Januar 2009)

wer braucht schon telefon ^^ mir gings nur drum das ich nicht am ende vom monat 1000 euro nachzahlen darf weil ich mich nicht über den router einwähle ^^


----------



## dpcg (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So Leute,

erstmal muss ich euch sagen dass es wieder mal toll ist wie die leute abgehen wenn sie nicht wow zocken können xD

ich kanns auch irgendwie verstehen und nachvollziehen jedoch

1. heisst es ja man soll alles im maaaasen geniessen

und

2. kann bestimmt keiner von 1&1 (weder die leute von der hotline noch der technicker der jetzt in dem bunker ist wo die monster server stehen) etwas für diese probleme

vielleicht der typ der die server wartet vielleicht hat der nen fehler gemacht xD

hab eben mit 1&1 telefoniert
zuerst hab ich mich im Namen von euch allen entschuldigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann hab ich ihn gefragt ob die "high-tech-seiten" wie amazon das ganze zeug über bestimmte server geleitet werden und ob die nun alle broken sind :-)

er meinte: genau so ist es und es ist auch nicht erst seit gestern bekannt dass es da probleme gibt sondern seit 3-4 tagen

Im ernst ich finds auch kagge dass ich nicht spielen kann

Als erklärung fand ich auch Obama cool xD
hatte ich auch gestern abend schon dran gedacht: 

Obama so: wow ist scheisse amazon ist scheisse und und und

shut down

:-))

naja hoffen wir darauf dass bald irgendeine große Server Firma oder so pleite geht und dann 1&1 neue servern von denen günstig auf amazon kaufen kann,
hoffentlich geht amazon bis dahin wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach und noch was:
PSN funktioniert bei mir auch nicht mehr


und das besste nun zum schluss:
der hotline typ meinte dass es wohl am we nichts mehr wird...

bye 
ich geh jetzt flash games spielen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wifa (23. Januar 2009)

trici176 schrieb:


> wer braucht schon telefon ^^ mir gings nur drum das ich nicht am ende vom monat 1000 euro nachzahlen darf weil ich mich nicht über den router einwähle ^^



Der Router is vereinfacht gesagt auch nurn PC der sich ins I-Net einwählt und halt an dich weiterleitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeXoY (23. Januar 2009)

Beaster schrieb:


> ahja wer aus Kiel ich aus Nähe Lübeck is wohl only 95er Gebiet




Tja, leider kann ich das nur dick unterschreiben! Komme aus Lübeck
Ich lande wieder und wieder und wieder bei der IP 95.118.xxx.xxx
Es scheint so als würde für den gesamten Schleswig-Holsteinischen Raum nur ein Backbone zur Verfügung stehen
der einem immer wieder 95 zuweist.

Ich bin ja nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen und hab mittlerweile jede Möglichkeit probiert.
Ich habs mit der alten T1 & D1 Methode Probiert. Ich hab an der Fritzbox Config rumgespielt.
Mit einer Direktverbindung und ohne die Fritzbox als Router, sondern nur als Modem hab ich es probiert.
Ich hab sogar eine 1-2 Jahre alte Fritzbox irgendwo ausgekramt aus Karton's um eine möglichst alte
Firmware zu haben. Die neuste Firmware getestet. Den Link von Ip95 Probiert und an dem MTU Wert rumgespielt.

ZUR HÖLLE mit 1&1 es hilft einfach nichts!

Die wirklich einzige Möglichkeit irgendwie vollen Umfang zu bekommen ist ein VPN tool, eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es einfach nicht.
An alle anderen die hier immer Stecker ziehen schreiben.
Mag sein, dass ihr vielleicht in der Nähe von 2 Verteilern wohnt und es somit zufällig ist ob ihr eine böse IP erwischt oder eine gute. 
Hier im Norden, anscheined besonders die Ostseeküste von Schleswig-Holstein, besteht keine Möglichkeit das zu umgehen.


----------



## Moorke (23. Januar 2009)

trici176 schrieb:


> und bei dir geht das telefon in dem fall auch nicht ?^^



Also ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir ist aber bei mir logt sich sonst der router automatisch ein bzw bleibt es verfügbar außer in downzeiten  (bei mir 5-6 uhr) 

Bin jetzt auch kein experte dadrin aber mit dem vorgang  loggste dich vom pc aus ein und bekommst dann dadruch eine neue ip oder so    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^

Aufjedenfall klappt es


----------



## trici176 (23. Januar 2009)

also kann ich getrost über die netzwerkverbindung reingehen ja ?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

DeXoY schrieb:


> Tja, leider kann ich das nur dick unterschreiben! Komme aus Lübeck
> Ich lande wieder und wieder und wieder bei der IP 95.118.xxx.xxx
> Es scheint so als würde für den gesamten Schleswig-Holsteinischen Raum nur ein Backbone zur Verfügung stehen
> der einem immer wieder 95 zuweist.
> ...



<-- In Stuttgart verzweifel ich seit gestern morgen... Also nix mit nur Ostseeküste^^


----------



## trici176 (23. Januar 2009)

jo schwabenländle hats auch erwischt ^^


----------



## Moorke (23. Januar 2009)

trici176 schrieb:


> also kann ich getrost über die netzwerkverbindung reingehen ja ?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei mir läuft alles wie gewohnt ^^  (Telefon,Inet verbindung,Geschwindigkeit usw)


----------



## DeXoY (23. Januar 2009)

Atyriel schrieb:


> <-- In Stuttgart verzweifel ich seit gestern morgen... Also nix mit nur Ostseeküste^^



Ich habe ja auch nicht gemeint das es NUR hier so ist, sondern ich wollte damit sagen, dass Leute aus dem Bereich hier einfach KEINE CHANCE haben eine andere IP als 95.xxx.xxx.xxx zu bekommen.
Leider...


----------



## schnoefftel (23. Januar 2009)

Hi,
nur zur Info. Kurzer Anruf beim Service und die bitte umgeroutet zu werden und ich hab nun ne 84er IP. Hab noch nicht mal zwei minuten in der Warteschlange gehangen...
Kann natürlich auch nur Glück gewesen sein ;-)

gruß Schnoefftel


----------



## Astraxya (23. Januar 2009)

Moorke was haste gemacht? ..damit es wieder funktioniert


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNOOOOOMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNN!!!!!!!


Ich will zocken. In bin nicht drauf hängengeblieben und habe kein Problem damit, mal abzuwarten, aber ich will zocken =)
Ich hasse 1&1 für diesen rabenschwarzen Tag heute! Ich hab Urlaub momentan und wollte einfach nur ein klein wenig zocken...
Danke an alle beteiligten, die mir meinen Urlaub versaut haben!!! ^^

Finds aber echt klasse das es so viele Leute gibt, die mit mir zusammen abkotzen! Und zwar so richtig.


----------



## Höly1 (23. Januar 2009)

höhre grad 1und1 hotlinsmusik^^


----------



## pfosten (23. Januar 2009)

mich würde mal int ob die selbstmordrate dieser tage ansteigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
obama wäre eine lösung even is es ja das abschiedsgeschenk von bush ? die alte fußhupe hat ja auch noch ne rechnung offen mit germany  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einfach herrlich sich durch die beiträge zu lesen da merkt man wie abhängig die menschen vom inet sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
haut rein jungs und mädels die 1000beitragsgrenze is bald erreicht


----------



## Deepender (23. Januar 2009)

bei mir in der gegen " Kreis Altenkirchen" war vorletzte nacht ab 2 uhr auch internet down bei 1&1 später ging es aber wieder


----------



## Moorke (23. Januar 2009)

Astraxya schrieb:


> Moorke was haste gemacht? ..damit es wieder funktioniert



Also nochmal kurze Zusammfassung:    

Wer ein router verwendet sollte mal diesen Tipp ausprobieren: 

Solltet Ihr einen Router verwenden:
Beispiel FritzBox:    - FritzBox Startmenü-
1. Weboberfläche Erweiterte Einstellungen > Internet > Zugangsdaten aufrufen  
---gibt im browser eure ip ein (ausführen>cmd>ipconfig, falls ihr die nicht wisst)---

2. Option: “FRITZ!Box als DSL-Modem nutzen. Alle angeschlossenen Computer bauen ihre  --die option steht unter dem bereich "Betriebsart"--

eigene Internetverbindung mit eigener Zugangssoftware auf.” auswählen und speichern.

3. Start > Netzwerkverbindungen > Neue Verbindung erstellen
a) Verbindung mit dem Internet herstellen
b) Verbindung manuell einrichten
c) Verbindung über eine Breitbandverbindung herstellen, die Benutzername und Kennwort erfordert
d) Name vergeben (Beispiel: 1&1)
e) Benutzername und Passwort eingeben (Zugangsdaten vom Internetanbieter)
f) Weiter, Fertigstellen 

Fertig!   

--Firmware-Version 29.04.67 --

Ihr könnt euch eine Verknüpfung zum Deskop machen lassen. Klickt einfach drauf meldet euch mit euren Zugansdaten von 1&1 an (1und1/xxxx-xxx).
Hab danach direkt mal unter http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ nach geschaut und hatte anstatt meine 95 ip eine 87 ip.

Die WoW Seiten,Luncher und Login klappt alles wie gewohnt,hoffe es klappt bei euch


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

pfosten schrieb:


> mich würde mal int ob die selbstmordrate dieser tage ansteigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mir gehts vor allem um das schöne geld was mir verloren geht. wollte gestern einige sachen bei e bay reinstellen bei denen ich weiss dass sie geld bringen und mist, komm net rein, auserdem zahlen wir ja alle trotz ausfall unsere grundgebühr für inet auserdem monatlicher beitrag wow. das alles für nix. zusätzlich 14 cent pro min für 1&1 telefonieren. denke mal ihr könnt das genausowenig aus den ärmeln schicken wie ich


----------



## Astraxya (23. Januar 2009)

Naja is schon ätzend.. man hat frei, Urlaub oder is krank .. und setzt sich an den Rechner mit dem Gedanken "So.. und jetzt gemütlich ne Runde zocken" und dann sowas..  Und das Wetter setzt dem Ganzen dann noch die Krone auf..


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2009)

Astraxya schrieb:


> Naja is schon ätzend.. man hat frei, Urlaub oder is krank .. und setzt sich an den Rechner mit dem Gedanken "So.. und jetzt gemütlich ne Runde zocken" und dann sowas..  Und das Wetter setzt dem Ganzen dann noch die Krone auf..



Das ist kein Mittwochsthread .. bleibt beim Thema.

/wink maladin


----------



## Soulcrusader (23. Januar 2009)

so bin aus der schule wieder da  und wert  euch helfen die leitungen zum glühen zu bringen. (eigentlich stehe ich nur auf die musik)^^


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Soulcrusader schrieb:


> so bin aus der schule wieder da  und wert  euch helfen die leitungen zum glühen zu bringen. (eigentlich stehe ich nur auf die musik)^^


die glühen net nur, die brennen schon lichterloh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loki71 (23. Januar 2009)

Das hat teilweise wnig mit Abhängigkeit zutun. Man bezahlt schließlich für den I-Netzugang und fürs Game. Bisher sind es nur 2 Tage (was nicht heißen muß, das es dabei bleibt) die ich nicht spielen konnt. Wer entschädigt einen eigentlich dafür? Habe auch alles probiert, was hier zum Besten gegeben worden ist. Leider funktionierte nur die Sache mit VPN via CyberGhost. Leider ist die Latenz nicht wie hier beschrieben zwischen 800 und 1000, sondern zwischen 1k und 5k. Was dazu führt, das man außer Erz farmen nicht viel machen kann.


----------



## Cathalina (23. Januar 2009)

hihi das kam bei meinem schriftwechsel mit 1&1 raus, bildet euch eure eigene meinung, hier ist es schwarz auf weiß, die neueste antwort zuoberst^^


Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Vielen Dank für die Zusendung der Daten. Wir werden den Vorgang schnellstmöglich prüfen. Das von Ihnen gewünschte Rerouting ist nicht möglich.

Mit Fremdanbieter ist in diesem Fall die Firma Blizzard als Hersteller der Software "World of Warcraft" gemeint.

Bei Fragen helfen wir Ihnen gerne weiter.
Wir wünschen Ihnen ein schönes Wochenende.

Freundliche Grüße

Stefan Jaeger
Kundenservice

>
> Hallo Herr Jäger,
>
> anliegend das angefragte Screenshot (habe es in ein Worddokument kopiert, bei 150% Zoom sehr gut lesbar). Ich habe leider nicht ganz verstanden, was Sie mit Fremdanbieter meinen, ich habe nur einen Anbieter und das ist 1&1 und aus verschiedenen Forenberichten musste ich erfahren, dass das Problem bei 1&1 liegt.
> Wäre es nicht die einfachste und schnellste Lösung, mich umzurouten?
> Über eine schnelle Antwort bedanke ich mich im Voraus.
> Freundliche Grüße,
>
>
>
> Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail, die wir gerne beantworten.
>
> Um schnellstmöglich wieder die volle Funktionalität wiederherstellen zu können, bitten wir Sie um Mithilfe. Bitte nutzen Sie den unten stehenden Link um ein Trace durchführen zu können, über welches Routing Sie auf die nicht erreichbaren Domains geroutet werden. Speichern sie die Ergebnisse bitte in einer Textdatei oder machen Sie einen Screenshot. Senden sie uns die Ergebnisse als Antwort. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass wir keine Erstattung für Ausfälle von Fremdanbietern leisten können.
>
> http://www.ip-plus.net/tools/traceroute_internal_set.de.html
>
> Bei weiteren Anfragen erreichen Sie uns jederzeit per E-Mail und unter unserer Rufnummer: 0180 5 001 006 (14 ct/Min. Festnetz Dt. Telekom, Mobilfunkpreise ggf. abweichend).
>
> Freundliche Grüße
>
> Stefan Jaeger
> Kundenservice

>
>
> > Guten Tag,
> >
> > ich höre zu den Kunden, die die IP Nummer 95xxxxx bekommen haben und aufgrund der Störungen seit einigen Tagen auf einige Seiten wie ebay, amazon, blizzard etc. nicht mehr zugreifen können. Außerdem kann ich auch mein Onlinespiel World of Warcraft nicht mehr spielen, ich denke, aufgrund der vielen Anrufe in Ihrem Call Center ist dieses Pronlem hinreichend bekannt. Da ich dieses Spiel bezahle und Sie keine Umroutungen mehr vornehmen, wie ich erfahren musste, möchte ich Sie bitten, mir den Ausfall zu entschädigen. Dies hat mir einer Ihrer Kundenberater geraten. Wäre nett, wenn Sie dies mit meiner nächsten Rechnung verrechnen.
> > Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüße,


----------



## Thalido (23. Januar 2009)

Moorke schrieb:


> Also nochmal kurze Zusammfassung:
> 
> Wer ein router verwendet sollte mal diesen Tipp ausprobieren:
> 
> ...




hab das grade nochma probiert und bei mir klapts irgentwie net ....... er hat sich zwar neu eingewählt übern rechner aber hab immer noch ne 92er ip


----------



## Gnorgh (23. Januar 2009)

Da fällt mir ein... Lasst ihr euch zur Technikhotline durchgeben? Ich bin über Technikhotline-Störungen zu nem sehr kompetenten Herren gekommen, der mir mit umrouten weiterhelfen konnte.
Vielleicht haben die auch ein Umroutungsstopp verhängt, weil es zu viele Anfragen wurden...


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

wie wäre es, wenn wir Nordlicher uns morgen mal treffen und im Watt dann eine Runde Muschelschubsen?^^

das wäre doch was oder? *gg*

Tjo, ich denke dieses Wochenende hat sich das erledigt....schade aber auch^^


----------



## Thalido (23. Januar 2009)

bin grade am überlegen ob ich ma bei meinen  nachbar frage ob ich mir inet bei ihm schnorren kan über wlan ...... dummerweise is der auf mich net so gut zu sprechen


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> wie wäre es, wenn wir Nordlicher uns morgen mal treffen und im Watt dann eine Runde Muschelschubsen?^^
> 
> das wäre doch was oder? *gg*
> 
> Tjo, ich denke dieses Wochenende hat sich das erledigt....schade aber auch^^


ich nehm den zug und stose dann mit meinen kids dazu. ist zwar ne strecke von karlsruhe bis zu euch, aber wäre doch ne option  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sonnenbluemchen (23. Januar 2009)

Moorke schrieb:


> Also nochmal kurze Zusammfassung:
> 
> Wer ein router verwendet sollte mal diesen Tipp ausprobieren:
> 
> ...



toll gibt es auch mal ne anleitung für die mac user....


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> ich nehm den zug und stose dann mit meinen kids dazu. ist zwar ne strecke von karlsruhe bis zu euch, aber wäre doch ne option
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe das wäre ne Idee^^ leider könne wir Dir das super dooper blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein Wetter der letzten Tage nicht mehr anbieten...das ist pünktlich seit heute morgen vorbei *hmpf*


----------



## Redknapp (23. Januar 2009)

Der Witz ist,
bei mir ist mittlerweile seit gestern wie bei euch geht nichts kein  WoW und kein Amazon.
Jetzt Fritzbox aktualisiert und Gott weiß warum aber IP ist immernoch 95 aber Amazon geht wieder währrend Wow immernochnet funktioniert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kennt das Problem einer von euch oder haben sie das mittlerweile hinbekommen mit Amazon?
Und es fehlt nur wow?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> hehe das wäre ne Idee^^ leider könne wir Dir das super dooper blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein Wetter der letzten Tage nicht mehr anbieten...das ist pünktlich seit heute morgen vorbei *hmpf*


bei uns auch regen und nochmal regen. die kids sind grad patschnass von der schule gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moorke (23. Januar 2009)

Thalido schrieb:


> hab das grade nochma probiert und bei mir klapts irgentwie net ....... er hat sich zwar neu eingewählt übern rechner aber hab immer noch ne 92er ip



Vll klappt das ja nur bei 95 ip´s ( http://phillip-franke.com/2009/01/23/95xxx-ip-problem/  95.X.X.X IP Problem ) was ich zwar nicht glaube aber mein Arsch würd ich drauf verwetten ^^


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> bei uns auch regen und nochmal regen. die kids sind grad patschnass von der schule gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie ätzend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalido (23. Januar 2009)

mh ich könnt mich ja auch übers we bei nem kumpel einnisten^^


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Thalido schrieb:


> mh ich könnt mich ja auch übers we bei nem kumpel einnisten^^




meinst Du der freut sich darüber?^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redknapp (23. Januar 2009)

JUHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bei mir in ULM geht es soeben wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie ist es bei euch


----------



## Höly1 (23. Januar 2009)

Redknapp schrieb:


> JUHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bei mir in ULM geht es soeben wieder
> 
> 
> ...




auach ULM, aber tod

damn micht nein ES GEHT   GEHT


----------



## Stevie6666 (23. Januar 2009)

auch in kiel geht es momentan - theoretisch jedenfalls. komme nämlich nicht auf meinen server ;-)


----------



## saschac1969 (23. Januar 2009)

Lübeck läuft perfekt


----------



## Juuso (23. Januar 2009)

Redknapp schrieb:


> JUHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bei mir in ULM geht es soeben wieder
> 
> 
> ...



Omg es geht echt!!! Bitte wartet noch kurz, nich dass alles gleich wieder abstürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astraxya (23. Januar 2009)

Gratz!!!! na dann schauen wir mal wie's beim rest aussieht.. ich schau auch mal eben wie es hier in HH aussieht..


----------



## Redknapp (23. Januar 2009)

Sag ich doch!!!!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffen wir es bleibt


----------



## Astraxya (23. Januar 2009)

*Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*   es geht wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

komme aus HH und hatte/habe 95er IP


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Redknapp schrieb:


> JUHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bei mir in ULM geht es soeben wieder
> 
> 
> ...




Heureka es scheint zu gehen^^.. leider scheinen ALLE 1&1 Besitzer grad die einloggServer zu stürmen^^


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> meinst Du der freut sich darüber?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich geh heut noch kurz zu ner freundin und logg mich über deren pc ein die hat hat telekom möchte nur kurz den gildenmitgliedern bescheid geben. die wundern sich bestimmt auch warum so wenig los is. wer weiss, vielleicht wissen die ja schon bescheid und lesen auch dieses forum, aber trotzdem....


----------



## skyhi (23. Januar 2009)

moin, also bei mir gings gestern auch nicht.....heute hab ich aber ne ip von 92.XX....
bekomm läuft wieder super....


----------



## Aeneon (23. Januar 2009)

Hier bei ir im schwabenländle hejts auch seit gerade wieder... vor 5 mins ging noch garnichts....
tja die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...

euch allen ein schönes wow wochenende


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Kiel kann einloggen^^ allerdings kann ich nicht auf meinen Heimat Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathalina (23. Januar 2009)

flensburg geht auch wieder ^^^wer weiß, wielange


----------



## Mirage001 (23. Januar 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> Heureka es scheint zu gehen^^.. leider scheinen ALLE 1&1 Besitzer grad die einloggServer zu stürmen^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie die Geier stürzen sich gerade alle drauf.....unglaublich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Pew Pew (23. Januar 2009)

/check

Rostock ist wieder am Netz - auch mit 95er IP


----------



## Redknapp (23. Januar 2009)

lol wenn jetzt alle 1 und 1 Nutzer es schaffen die Server bei blizzard auszuschalten lach ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalido (23. Januar 2009)

wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu es geht wieder ..... im selben augenblick als mir kumpel grade abgesagt hat und ich cod4 spieln wollte^^


rostock is on


----------



## Bigmouse (23. Januar 2009)

Hamburg meldet.

ES GEHT WIEDER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Höly1 (23. Januar 2009)

so eben erst mal nen rittchen anzünden, nen kasten kaufen, denn ich behaupte mal das wird ein sehr langer schöner wow abend^^


----------



## l0c0 (23. Januar 2009)

Hamburg < -             

geht wieder^^

danke fuer die hilfreichentipps, war lustig alle hier zu lesen^^


----------



## DeXoY (23. Januar 2009)

Bestätigt, auch Lübeck ist wieder drin.... zumindest im Login

Auf die Realms kann ich noch ned zugreifen, liegt wohl am Ansturm grad


----------



## Bairchen (23. Januar 2009)

Es geht zwar aber aufn Realm meines Vertrauens komme ich dennoch nicht rauf. Das ist wie nackte Frau im Bett und nicht v*g**n dürfen -.-


----------



## Altsahir (23. Januar 2009)

Redknapp schrieb:


> lol wenn jetzt alle 1 und 1 Nutzer es schaffen die Server bei blizzard auszuschalten lach ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



US-Server haben schon Notfallwartung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das schlägt Durch bis in die USA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Quote from: Nathramak (Source)
> All US realms will be undergoing Emergency Maintenance to resolve current In-Game issues at 5:00am PST (Pacific Standard Time). Downtime is expected to be approximately 2-4 hours. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Thank you for your patience while we work to resolve these issues.


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

jo geht...nur wie gesagt ich kann auf jeden Server..nur nicht auf den wo ich normalerweise spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal schauen wie lange es nun noch dauert auf den Server zu kommen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeXoY (23. Januar 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> US-Server haben schon Notfallwartung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rofl wirklich?
screen or it didnt happen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie geil ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

Hamburg ist auch wieder online. Hat ja doch nicht ewig gedauert bis sie es gefixt haben. Na dann viel Spass euch allen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiandria (23. Januar 2009)

Düsseldorf geht auch wieder *freu*


----------



## Altsahir (23. Januar 2009)

DeXoY schrieb:


> Rofl wirklich?
> screen or it didnt happen
> 
> 
> ...



Da: http://blue.mmo-champion.com/23/1457863809...ms--012309.html 

5:00 pst ist imo 14:00 -> also jetze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juuso (23. Januar 2009)

Kann auch nicht auf meinen Heimserver. Sehr dubios ^^


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> US-Server haben schon Notfallwartung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



löööl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man nun noch auf seinen geliebten Server kommt ist alles gut^^


----------



## grimmjow (23. Januar 2009)

Es funktioniert wieder.

Alle die rumgemeckert haben, dass 1und1 nichts auf die Reihe kriegt, sollte sich jetzt mal kräfftig an den Kopf fassen.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

komm auch wieder in wow rein aber nur area52 usw in tirion wo meine chas sind komm ich immer noch net rein


----------



## Altsahir (23. Januar 2009)

Flying_Horst schrieb:


> also ich arbeite gerade bei 1&1 und ich kann euch sagen das es nicht an uns liegt. Liegt wohl an blizzard selbst oder an den falschen Einstellungen eures InetExplorer oder firefox.
> 
> Erstmal nachdenken bevor man die Schuld an den Provider gibt.
> 
> Ich kann aber auch gerne bei jedem persönlich nachschauen wenn mir die kundennummer vorliegt. Habe auf alle Verträge zugriff und alle Rechte.



Genau, deshalb sind auch im moment noch ca 50 Störungen bei 1&1 eingetragen .... geeenau...

Edith sagt:

Newbie
Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 1
Beigetreten: vor 6 Minuten

... Troll Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Flying_Horst schrieb:


> also ich arbeite gerade bei 1&1 und ich kann euch sagen das es nicht an uns liegt. Liegt wohl an blizzard selbst oder an den falschen Einstellungen eures InetExplorer oder firefox.
> 
> Erstmal nachdenken bevor man die Schuld an den Provider gibt.
> 
> Ich kann aber auch gerne bei jedem persönlich nachschauen wenn mir die kundennummer vorliegt. Habe auf alle Verträge zugriff und alle Rechte.




Also da klatscht man sich echt nur noch an den Kopp ich hoffe Blizz verklagt euch fuer das was Ihr euch geleistet habt und Amazon dazu.


----------



## Höly1 (23. Januar 2009)

Flying_Horst schrieb:


> also ich arbeite gerade bei 1&1 und ich kann euch sagen das es nicht an uns liegt. Liegt wohl an blizzard selbst oder an den falschen Einstellungen eures InetExplorer oder firefox.
> 
> Erstmal nachdenken bevor man die Schuld an den Provider gibt.
> 
> Ich kann aber auch gerne bei jedem persönlich nachschauen wenn mir die kundennummer vorliegt. Habe auf alle Verträge zugriff und alle Rechte.




ja alles klar falsche einstellung im IE und FX^^


----------



## Aurorastorm (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo bei mir gehts auch soweit wieder im Nahe Gebiet kann nur nicht auf mein Hauptserver Blackhand einlogen sonst auf alle!


Liebe Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (23. Januar 2009)

Bei mir funktioniert Steam immernoch nicht.. Können das andere Steam-User bestätigen?


----------



## Redknapp (23. Januar 2009)

Bin Froh Nathrezim funzt ohne Probleme wieder *grinst*

Und wegen der 1und1 Sache sag ich nur ich kenne bei fast jedem Provider Kunden die Probleme hatten

Aber wenigstens dauerte es nicht noch Länger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber geile Klage wärs Amazon verklagt 1 und 1 wegen Gewinnausfall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@grimmjow:
kanns ein das dauert kurz weil amazon war auch vor Wow wieder da.


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Flying_Horst schrieb:


> also ich arbeite gerade bei 1&1 und ich kann euch sagen das es nicht an uns liegt. Liegt wohl an blizzard selbst oder an den falschen Einstellungen eures InetExplorer oder firefox.
> 
> Erstmal nachdenken bevor man die Schuld an den Provider gibt.
> 
> Ich kann aber auch gerne bei jedem persönlich nachschauen wenn mir die kundennummer vorliegt. Habe auf alle Verträge zugriff und alle Rechte.



Interessante Aussage...vor allen Dingen kommt sie so früh...
komisch dass 1&1 den Fehler zugegeben hat...und zum Schluss sind wieder die User schuld ?? o.O

sehr merkwürdig....

Ich habe noch nie irgendwelche Einstellungen verändert....und nun auf einmal soll das der Fall sein?

Schönes Wochenende...


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

DeXoY schrieb:


> Solltest du wirklich da arbeiten bist DU einer der Gründe warum ich von dem Sauhaufen weg will! =)
> Nimms nicht persönlich Bruder...




Jo das war so ziemlich die unqualifizierteste Aussage von allen bisher geposteten das spricht fuer sich selbst lol


----------



## DeXoY (23. Januar 2009)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert Steam immernoch nicht.. Können das andere Steam-User bestätigen?



bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (23. Januar 2009)

Redknapp schrieb:


> @grimmjow:
> kanns ein das dauert kurz weil amazon war auch vor Wow wieder da.


Stimmt. =]

Curse geht imo auch nicht, wird wohl grade alles nacheinander freigeschaltet.



DeXoY schrieb:


> bestätigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine. ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

Genau!!! Blizzard legt mal kurz Ebay,Amazon,curse usw lahm ist Richtig. 1&1 hatte es doch schon zugegeben und ausserdem hätte dann wohl kaum etwas bei iMonitor gestanden. http://www.heise.de/netze/tools/imonitor-i...ngen/view.phtml Problem ist noch nicht behoben. Scheint als hätte man uns alle umgeroutet.


----------



## Hangovermz (23. Januar 2009)

Bairchen schrieb:


> Rofl Du Boon ... endlich mal was zu lachen in unser aller Dilemma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Zu dem Kollegen kann man eigentlich nur Mario Barth zitieren "Wer keine Ah......" lol


----------



## Cathalina (23. Januar 2009)

ne umgeroutet glaub ich nicht, hab immer noch ne 95xxxx ip und kann mich einloggen bei wow


----------



## Minkay (23. Januar 2009)

Gerade mit nem nett Kundenberater gesprochen und ihn gebet mich mal umzurouten, er dieses getan ...................und siehe da 84.xxx.xxxxx  Ip adresse bekommen und alles funzt wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also wenn ihr nett fragt machen die leute was in ihrer Möglichkeit steht .
Wartezeit in der hotline betrug ca 3 min also auch net so übel .

Wünsche alle das sie auch so ein Glück haben und einen netten kundenberater bekommen. 
Soo long 

Minkay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flying_Horst (23. Januar 2009)

ihr werdet dann über unsere Partnerprovider Arcor oder Telekom geschaltet wenn es bei den Leitungen unserseits wie QSC oder Telefonica zu Problemen kommt und nach störung wieder umgeroutet.


----------



## Kiandria (23. Januar 2009)

@ perfectenemy
Geile Signatur^^


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Genau!!! Blizzard legt mal kurz Ebay,Amazon,curse usw lahm ist Richtig. 1&1 hatte es doch schon zugegeben und ausserdem hätte dann wohl kaum etwas bei iMonitor gestanden. http://www.heise.de/netze/tools/imonitor-i...ngen/view.phtml Problem ist noch nicht behoben. Scheint als hätte man uns alle umgeroutet.




Das wäre zumindest eine Erklärung, warum einige nicht auf ihre Heimatserver kommen...


----------



## KeepSE (23. Januar 2009)

Flying_Horst schrieb:


> also ich arbeite gerade bei 1&1 und ich kann euch sagen das es nicht an uns liegt. Liegt wohl an blizzard selbst oder an den falschen Einstellungen eures InetExplorer oder firefox.
> 
> Erstmal nachdenken bevor man die Schuld an den Provider gibt.
> 
> Ich kann aber auch gerne bei jedem persönlich nachschauen wenn mir die kundennummer vorliegt. Habe auf alle Verträge zugriff und alle Rechte.



Sorry aber jetzt musste ich mich hier auch mal anmelden. 
Wegen diesem Problem hatte ich sehr viel Fahrerei, nur um dem Kunden klarzumachen, dass das Problem beim Provider liegt. 
Wenn 1und1 ein Routingproblem hat schön und gut... kann überall passieren! Aber dann sollte man auch dazu stehen...
also da platzt mir echt der Kragen.
Wie kann man sich es leisten solch unqualifizierte Aussagen zu machen und den Kunden direkt anzugreifen?


----------



## DeXoY (23. Januar 2009)

Also ich komme zur Zeit nicht auf meinen Realm Malfurion...

Auf einigen anderen passiert auch nichts während es bei dem rest problemlos klappt.
Wahrscheinlich sind wohl noch einige Realmpools nicht erreichbar nicht nur einzelne Realms. 
Soweit ich weiß haben die Realmpools auch verschiedene Locations.

Wäre eine Erklärung


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Cathalina schrieb:


> ne umgeroutet glaub ich nicht, hab immer noch ne 95xxxx ip und kann mich einloggen bei wow



kann ich bestätigen...meine IP ist immer noch exakt die gleiche^^


----------



## Fusssi (23. Januar 2009)

Flying_Horst schrieb:


> also ich arbeite gerade bei 1&1 und ich kann euch sagen das es nicht an uns liegt. Liegt wohl an blizzard selbst oder an den falschen Einstellungen eures InetExplorer oder firefox.
> 
> Erstmal nachdenken bevor man die Schuld an den Provider gibt.
> 
> Ich kann aber auch gerne bei jedem persönlich nachschauen wenn mir die kundennummer vorliegt. Habe auf alle Verträge zugriff und alle Rechte.



Made my day lol rofl und so weiter.......

*Das is ma der Beweiß das die Leute bei 1&1 keine Ahnung von der Materie haben!!!!!*

Für wie blöde hält dein Arbeitgeber uns eigendlich? Oder bekommst Du Geld dafür das den Mist hier rein geschrieben hast?

Kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln drüber! Oh man da bekomme ich mich gar nich mehr ein! Das is so wie da wo einer Eurer Mitarbeiter mir sagte ich solle mal den und den Treiber auf meinen Rechner drauf machen (wohl gemerkt er meinte außschliesslich meinen Rechner und keine Firmware auf der Fritz!Box) damit ich ne DSL-Sync bekomme. Wenn ich bei 1&1 im CC arbeiten würde und den Kunden solchen Mist erzählen müßte würde ich fristlos kündigen!!!!


----------



## Xyara (23. Januar 2009)

KeepSE schrieb:


> Sorry aber jetzt musste ich mich hier auch mal anmelden.
> Wegen diesem Problem hatte ich sehr viel Fahrerei, nur um dem Kunden klarzumachen, dass das Problem beim Provider liegt.
> Wenn 1und1 ein Routingproblem hat schön und gut... kann überall passieren! Aber dann sollte man auch dazu stehen...
> also da platzt mir echt der Kragen.
> Wie kann man sich es leisten solch unqualifizierte Aussagen zu machen und den Kunden direkt anzugreifen?




stimmt, 1und1 hat mehrfach zugegeben dass der fehler nicht bei blizz liegt!!! sondern an ihnen selbst... 

ABER es geht wieder leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann auf einigen servern sogar zoggn...das problem: bei "das syndikat" bleibts bei "in realm einloggn" stehn und geht dann nach ner weile weg... auf malganis usw komm ich problemlos und kann zoggn...nur syndikat komm ich nich drauf.... jemand ne idee?


----------



## Mandar (23. Januar 2009)

Karlsruhe bzw. nähere Umgebung geht auch wieder trotz 95er IP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

DeXoY schrieb:


> Also ich komme zur Zeit nicht auf meinen Realm Malfurion...
> 
> Auf einigen anderen passiert auch nichts während es bei dem rest problemlos klappt.
> Wahrscheinlich sind wohl noch einige Realmpools nicht erreichbar nicht nur einzelne Realms.
> ...



die einzig logische...mal sehen wann wir unsere Realms erreichen.


----------



## Altsahir (23. Januar 2009)

Xyara schrieb:


> stimmt, 1und1 hat mehrfach zugegeben dass der fehler nicht bei blizz liegt!!! sondern an ihnen selbst...
> 
> ABER es geht wieder leute
> 
> ...



Eventuell steht der eine Server in Frankfurt, der andere in Velizy?


----------



## DeXoY (23. Januar 2009)

Xyara schrieb:


> stimmt, 1und1 hat mehrfach zugegeben dass der fehler nicht bei blizz liegt!!! sondern an ihnen selbst...
> 
> ABER es geht wieder leute
> 
> ...



schau n bischen weiter oben zu meinem Post davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Géreon (23. Januar 2009)

Jo 95 xxx IP und es geht :-)

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## DeXoY (23. Januar 2009)

Mal ne kleine Offtopic Frage... hat Buffed irgendwo n mIRC chat? ich meine das hier ist ja zur Zeit kein Forum mehr ^^


----------



## Eltin (23. Januar 2009)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Es funktioniert wieder.
> 
> Alle die rumgemeckert haben, dass 1und1 nichts auf die Reihe kriegt, sollte sich jetzt mal kräfftig an den Kopf fassen.



Nach 24 Stunden toll... sind die SUUUPER bei 1+1

Das war Ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NgP.Brot (23. Januar 2009)

Géreon schrieb:


> Jo 95 xxx IP und es geht :-)
> 
> Grüße aus Hamburg



Bestätigt. Hamburg mit 95.XXX wieder am Start!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyara (23. Januar 2009)

Géreon schrieb:


> Jo 95 xxx IP und es geht :-)
> 
> Grüße aus Hamburg




*winks* grüße aus wandsbek (und auch an den karlsruher grüße...dort bin ich geboren und habe dort lange gelebt und hoffentlich wede ichbald wieder dort leben)


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Xyara schrieb:


> *winks* grüße aus wandsbek (und auch an den karlsruher grüße...dort bin ich geboren und habe dort lange gelebt und hoffentlich wede ichbald wieder dort leben)


nur schade dass ich auf meinen heimatrealm net komm. hallo karlsruhe. bin auch aus nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. Januar 2009)

DeXoY schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Offtopic Frage... hat Buffed irgendwo n mIRC chat? ich meine das hier ist ja zur Zeit kein Forum mehr ^^


#buffed.de im quakenet.


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

DeXoY schrieb:


> Also ich komme zur Zeit nicht auf meinen Realm Malfurion...
> 
> Auf einigen anderen passiert auch nichts während es bei dem rest problemlos klappt.
> Wahrscheinlich sind wohl noch einige Realmpools nicht erreichbar nicht nur einzelne Realms.
> ...



kann ich bestätigen...ich komme aus dem RP Schattenbrand und habe ein paar Server versucht anzuwählen, die ebenfalls aus dem Pool kommen...und es geht nicht.

Allerdings gehen alle anderen...


----------



## xxslidexx (23. Januar 2009)

Ja Kiel geht auch zu 50%, komme zwar noch nicht auf meinen Server Senjin aber auf andere wo ich Twinks habe geht es ohne Probleme. 

Gruß
Slidexx


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

Komm auf meinen Realm Baelgun auch net rauf. Liegt das jetzt an Blizz oder hat das immer noch etwas mit 1&1 zu tun?


----------



## Mirage001 (23. Januar 2009)

Sensisa schrieb:


> nur schade dass ich auf meinen heimatrealm net komm. hallo karlsruhe. bin auch aus nähe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bin momentan noch auf der Arbeit....verfolge das hier aber ganz gespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ist zufällig jemand aus Mainz da, der bestätigen kann, das es wieder läuft ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Komm auf meinen Realm Baelgun auch net rauf. Liegt das jetzt an Blizz oder hat das immer noch etwas mit 1&1 zu tun?




Ich habe keine Ahnung...mal sehen ob ich auf die WoW Seite komme und da was im Technik Forum finde ...


----------



## DeXoY (23. Januar 2009)

wie wärs wenn wir uns übergangsweise auf einem realm treffen der funzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Da war jemand aber schnell =)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...51893&sid=3

ich probiers mal vielleicht hilft es^^


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

DeXoY schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn wir uns übergangsweise auf einem realm treffen der funzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auja^^ und dann gründen wir eine Gilde  und die nennen wir *Die 1&1 geprellten*^^


----------



## Juuso (23. Januar 2009)

haha jo hogger raid
Ich schlage Tichondrius vor, der geht bei mir.
Nick: einsundeins
Channel: einsundeinsgeschaedigt


----------



## Michiku (23. Januar 2009)

Hoi zusammen, 
geht stuttgart wieder?


grüße


----------



## Mandar (23. Januar 2009)

So Update

für Karlsruher   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Mein Hauptrealm Blackhand funzt nebenrealm Malfurion wo ich mit meiner Frau Allis zocke funzt.

Allerdings beim Rechner meiner Frau habe ich erheblich längere Ladezeiten dies kann aber daran liegen das die Realm voll sind.


----------



## wucebrillis (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

bei mir kommt immer keine server Verbindung. Ich habe die Fritzbox schon mehrere male komplett vom Netz getrennt, auch mehrere minuten und es geht immer noch nicht.

Komme übrigens aus dem Großraum Stuttgart. Sind die da noch nicht soweit oder muss ich noch irgend etwas ändern ?


----------



## Blackthunder68 (23. Januar 2009)

Moin an alle 1un1 er !!


Also die 95 Ips funktionieren wieder ^^.


Grüße aus Hansestadt Rostock


----------



## SonicOne (23. Januar 2009)

Resúme:
Einfach mal zurück lehnen und über andere Dinge des Lebens nachdenken. 
Diese Sensationslust ist fazinierend. Sollte man ne Arbeit drüber schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/close


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

Warum close??? Das ist das einzige Forum wo man auch gescheite Antworten bekommt und das Problem das ich nicht auf meinen Realm komme liegt net an mir.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

jetzt geht soweit wieder alles............. aber ich will auf meinen realm mit meinen leuten zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe nur, daß wir nicht mehr down sind. Einige haben für HH mit ner 95 er IP grünes Licht gegeben. 
Wenn nicht, beiße ich heute abend in die Tastatur ...


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

Alle Seiten sind wieder erreichbar und funktionieren auch. Warum kommen wir dann nicht mehr auf unsere Realms rauf? Hamburg geht übrigens wieder habe auch wieder eine 95er IP. Übrigens das offizielle Forum ist jawohl das letzte da meldet sich nicht einmal ein GM.


----------



## gr-storm (23. Januar 2009)

scheint so als läuft es jetzt wieder. Dann haben sie es doch schnell wieder hinbekommen. Danke


----------



## Mirage001 (23. Januar 2009)

gr-storm schrieb:


> scheint so als läuft es jetzt wieder. Dann haben sie es doch schnell wieder hinbekommen. Danke




Ich bedank mich erst, wenn ich zu Hause vorm Rechner sitze, Arygos erreiche und heut abend am RAID mitmachen kann....



Keine Minute früher 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

Das ist es ja es geht eben nicht. Ich kann machen was ich will ich komme nicht auf meinen Realm rauf. Er schmeisst mich jedesmal wieder in die Realmauswahl. Jetzt werde ich aber doch langsam sauer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (23. Januar 2009)

Wir sind bei 1&1 und haben keine Probleme (mein Bro und ich), woran mag das liegen? oO


----------



## Mandar (23. Januar 2009)

> ZITAT(Flying_Horst @ 23.01.2009, 13:56) *
> also ich arbeite gerade bei 1&1 und ich kann euch sagen das es nicht an uns liegt. Liegt wohl an blizzard selbst oder an den falschen Einstellungen eures InetExplorer oder firefox.
> 
> Erstmal nachdenken bevor man die Schuld an den Provider gibt.
> ...



Soso Du arbeitest *gerade* bei 1und1 was machst Du da denn die Heizung waretn oder grade die büros Putzen?

Wenn du deinen Dünnsinn mal durchgelesen hättest bevor du auf Absenden gingst wäre Dir bestimmt was unstimmiges aufgefallen.

1. Was zum Teufel hat ein Browser mit der einwahl zu einem Spieleaccount zu tun? Richtig nichts!! 
    Wenn man mit einem Browser bestimmte Seiten nicht Aufrufen kann was vorher ging und die betroffenen mit  Sicherheit nichts am Browser rumgefummelt haben was hat das dann mit einem Userproblem zu tun? Auch richtig  Überhaupt nichts
2. Bei einem Anruf bekommt man niemals einen Techniker ans Ohr! Warum? Die haben andere Arbeit dafür gibts Callcenterangestellte und das sind Bäcker, Schneider, Maler Lackierer was auch immer die erzählen einem nur den Vorgekauten Brei den sie selbst in den Mund gelegt bekommen.

Warum ich das weiß? Auch ich habe Bekannte die bei dem Verein tätig sind.

Ich selbst arbeite zwar in der Automobilbranche aber Automatiklinien sind auch an Netzwerke und Internet angeschlossen und da muss ich ran wenn was nicht läuft deswegen behaupte ich mal das ich mich mit der Materie schon ganz gut Auskenne.

Und jemand der nur halbwegs Grundwissen besitzt kann über deinen Beitrag nur Fasungslos den Kopf schütteln und denken kein wunder passt bei 1und1 einiges nicht wenn man solche ``Fachmänner`` dort arbeiten lässt.


----------



## Trish67 (23. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute, komme auch aus kiel und natürlich 1und1...:-/ hab das besagte problem auch, seit ein paar minuten kann ich mich einloggen, aber nur bis zur meldung "erfolg" (in wow) und das wars..dort bleibt er stehen und ende....halbe leitung jetzt oder wie ?? ,,,nach weiteren 2 tagen sieht man dann die chars und wieder ende oder was...sch....laden !

gruss
trish


----------



## bcm4web (23. Januar 2009)

Blackthunder68 schrieb:


> Moin an alle 1un1 er !!
> 
> 
> Also die 95 Ips funktionieren wieder ^^.
> ...



GZ an dich. Meine 95er IP in Rostock Dierkow geht so weit auch wieder, das ich bis zu "Erfolg" komme und dann kommt die Realmliste.


----------



## mckayser (23. Januar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Das ist es ja es geht eben nicht. Ich kann machen was ich will ich komme nicht auf meinen Realm rauf. Er schmeisst mich jedesmal wieder in die Realmauswahl. Jetzt werde ich aber doch langsam sauer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann musst Du wohl nochmal Deine Signatur überarbeiten ^^ Wer bis heute noch nicht geschnallt hat, dass man bei 1&1 auch nur Billigleistung für Billigpreis bekommt, muss mit sowas eigentlich rechnen ohne sich dann auch noch aufzuregen. Das dann noch gepaart mit der miserablen Realm-Performance - eine wahrlich mörderische Combo!


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Community,

seit ca. 10 min funktioniert bei mir der Zugang mit ner 95er Ip wieder. Bin auch 1&1 Kunde und hatte seit der Zwangstrennung heute morgen eine 95 Ip am DNS. Gestern war alles okay, weil 89 Ip. Seiten von wow-europe etc. funktionieren ebenfalls wieder.
Wie siehts bei Euch aus??? Oka seh schon die ersten posten vom Erfolg !!! Dann auf nach Azeroth und viel Spaß beim Raiden heute !!!

Grüße
Gilfalas


----------



## Ugdan (23. Januar 2009)

einige Realms laufen aber leider Blackhand bei mir noch nicht


----------



## Atyriel (23. Januar 2009)

Bestätige Serveraktivität trotz 95xxx IP auf Eredar und Destromath!

LG Dêlturion, n811 Priest
     Azyriel, n811 Todesritter
     Êxilia, Blut11 Mage


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

Ja aber wo liegt denn jetzt das Problem das wir uns nicht einloggen können? Meine Kollegen zocken alle fröhlich weiter und ich hocke hier vor der scheiss Realmliste. Die Realms gehen alle einwandfrei und das Beste ist das es kein 1und1 Problem mehr sein wird. Die interessiert das bestimmt nicht das man kein WoW mehr zocken kann.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ja aber wo liegt denn jetzt das Problem das wir uns nicht einloggen können? Meine Kollegen zocken alle fröhlich weiter und ich hocke hier vor der scheiss Realmliste. Die Realms gehen alle einwandfrei und das Beste ist das es kein 1und1 Problem mehr sein wird. Die interessiert das bestimmt nicht das man kein WoW mehr zocken kann.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?


keine ahnung, hab auf area52 nen cha der realm geht mein hauptrealm ist aber ein anderer, da komm ich net ran. habe auf area mit cha ein ticket gesendet. hoffe wird bald bearbeitet


----------



## Ugdan (23. Januar 2009)

Alle Realms die bei der Auslastung auf Voll stehen laufen nicht.
So bekommt am auch mehr Spieler auf die Server auf denen nichts los ist.


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Ugdan schrieb:


> Alle Realms die bei der Auslastung auf Voll stehen faulen nicht.
> So bekommt am auch mehr Spieler auf die Server auf denen nichts los ist.


mein hauptrealm ist aber laut liste net voll


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

Der GM wird dir auch nur wieder seine standard Makros um die Ohren knallen. Lösche den WTF Ordner,Router Neustart usw. aber nix hilft davon.

@mckayser Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit 1&1. Bin jetzt seit Anfang 2008 Kunde bei denen und habe ne richtig gute 16MBit Leitung die auf fullspeed läuft. Also höre auf alles zu verallgemeinern. Kann dieses 1&1 geflame nicht mehr hören. Als ob die anderen Provider besser wären.


----------



## Martinlexx (23. Januar 2009)

Ugdan schrieb:


> Alle Realms die bei der Auslastung auf Voll stehen laufen nicht.
> So bekommt am auch mehr Spieler auf die Server auf denen nichts los ist.



Also ich habe chars auf frostwofl und onyxia.... in frostwolf komm ich rein onyxia aber nicht allerdings sind beide server VOLL und daher kanns kaum an der serverauslastung liegen zumal frostwolf ca 7k spieler mehr hat!!! Bin aber auch ratlos und etwas genervt weil ich eigentlich ony zocken will... naja is wohl immernoch warten angesagt. Denke aber nicht dass dieses problem jetzt noch an 1&1 liegt!!!


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte es ja schon erwähnt...ich kann auch in die Realms nicht einloggen, die zu meinem Realmpool gehören...sprich in meinem Fall Schattenbrand.

Auf Thrall aber z.B. geht es sofort...ich habe die Tips aus dem Technik Forum befolgt...aber nix...verdammich noch eins^^

was ist denn dat schon wieder?^^ Ich habe keine Ahnung was man jetzt noch tun kann^^...also wieder abwarten^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

Baelgun ist die Auslastung auch nur auf Mittel und trotzdem komme ich nicht rauf. Also können wir das schon mal ausschliessen.

Seid ihr alle 1&1 Kunden die nicht auf ihre Hauptrealms kommen?


----------



## Gottes (23. Januar 2009)

Mirage001 schrieb:


> Bin momentan noch auf der Arbeit....verfolge das hier aber ganz gespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




JAAAAA in mainz gehts auch wieder...nur gehen senjin und dunmorogh net...area 52 und garrosh gehen soweit...mehr weiss ich aber dann auch wieder nicht^^


----------



## natter01 (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 juhu bei mir funzt wow auch wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totmacher (23. Januar 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Dann musst Du wohl nochmal Deine Signatur überarbeiten ^^ Wer bis heute noch nicht geschnallt hat, dass man bei 1&1 auch nur Billigleistung für Billigpreis bekommt, muss mit sowas eigentlich rechnen ohne sich dann auch noch aufzuregen. Das dann noch gepaart mit der miserablen Realm-Performance - eine wahrlich mörderische Combo!




Billigleistung für Billigpreis

dummes Geschwätz von Dummschwätzern...


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

Bevor du dich so freust versuche dich lieber erst einmal einzuloggen. Wenn es gehen sollte schön für dich falls nicht willkommen im Club. Kann eigentlich nur ein Blizzard Problem sein denn wie sollte 1&1 ausgerechnet nur den Hauptrealm sperren. Wie sollten die das auch wissen. Auf alle anderen Realms kann ich rauf. 

Nur blöd das meine beiden Accs auf Baelgun sind.


----------



## Mirage001 (23. Januar 2009)

Gottes schrieb:


> JAAAAA in mainz gehts auch wieder...nur gehen senjin und dunmorogh net...area 52 und garrosh gehen soweit...mehr weiss ich aber dann auch wieder nicht^^




Na das sind ja "halbwegs" gute Neuigkeiten...wenn ich jetzt noch nach Hause komme und Arygos funzt....dann kann ich ja die Vorbestellung fürs Kino rückgängig machen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danke für die Info...

btw, was fürn Ortsteil bist du denn von Mainz ?


----------



## Ugdan (23. Januar 2009)

Mirage001 schrieb:


> Na das sind ja "halbwegs" gute Neuigkeiten...wenn ich jetzt noch nach Hause komme und Arygos funzt....dann kann ich ja die Vorbestellung fürs Kino rückgängig machen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Arygos läuft habe ich gerade mal probiert.


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

ein Gildenkollege von mir berichtet grad im TS dass er heute morgen nach aufspielen eines Hotfixes das gleiche Problem hatte...Er konnte erst heute mittag wieder auf unserem Realm einloggen...

Es scheint ein Blizzard Problem zu sein, denn er war von dem 1&1 Problem nicht betroffen.


----------



## Shibozu (23. Januar 2009)

Bei mir funzt mein hauptrealm Kel'thuzad auch nicht, anderer ja 


mit cyberghost kann ich auf kelthuzad zugreifen 


und nun?


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> ein Gildenkollege von mir berichtet grad im TS dass er heute morgen nach aufspielen eines Hotfixes das gleiche Problem hatte...Er konnte erst heute mittag wieder auf unserem Realm einloggen...
> 
> Es scheint ein Blizzard Problem zu sein, denn er war von dem 1&1 Problem nicht betroffen.


ne freundin von mir zockt auch wow. die ist bei telekom. und die hab ich angerufen. sie ist auch auf tirion und bei der läuft es einwandfrei. die spiel nämlich im moment dort


----------



## Mirage001 (23. Januar 2009)

Ugdan schrieb:


> Arygos läuft habe ich gerade mal probiert.




JA....bei DIR !!! Weils vielleicht nicht dein Main Realm ist....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da die Leute aber nicht auf Ihre Mains kommen, hab ich da so meine Bedenken.... das ICH drauf komme



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

Na endlich gehts wieder. So bin mit meinem Main auf Baelgun wieder online.


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Na endlich gehts wieder. So bin mit meinem Main auf Baelgun wieder online.




arghs wie hast Du das gemacht?^^


----------



## Mirage001 (23. Januar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Na endlich gehts wieder. So bin mit meinem Main auf Baelgun wieder online.






Hoffnungschimmerbarometer steigt auf 83 % 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (23. Januar 2009)

komm auf meinen main server ohne probleme drauf , bin 1&1 kunde


----------



## Trish67 (23. Januar 2009)

also alle 1und 1 kunden sind wieder im spiel, blos die heimatrealma gehen nicht. hab ich eben probiert, es gehen alle realms (auch die vollen, nach 2,3 mal) nur die wo man seine chars hat, lufen nicht....was ist das wieder für ein blödsinn. ein kumpel hatte auch konnect probleme bei alice, bei dem gehen jetzt wieder alle realms...ja an wem liegts denn nun..? wird ja immer  undurchsichtiger....weil nur seltsamer weise 1und1 kunden auf ihre realms nicht draufkommen, alle anderen auch offline kunden könnens aber...

gruss
trish


----------



## DeXoY (23. Januar 2009)

Salanea versuchs bei dir, bei mir gehts auch wieder auf meinem main realm, bin grad on


----------



## Ugdan (23. Januar 2009)

Bei mir läuft jetzt wieder alles mal sehen wie lange


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

Accountname eingeben Passwort eingeben einloggen Spass haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Probierts aus bei mir gehts auf jedenfall wieder.


----------



## Juuso (23. Januar 2009)

Ging bei mir auch einfach so.
Aber nochmal so nebenbei, ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass bei EUCH der Mainserver gesperrt war. Das waren bestimmte Realmpools die von 1&1 Kunden einfach noch nicht zu erreichen waren.


----------



## Salanea (23. Januar 2009)

ok^^ ein bissl zu warten hat geholfen^^ ich bin auch wieder auf meinem Main Realm^^ Ich wünsche euch ein schönes WoW Wochenende =)

bye bye


----------



## ThEDiciple (23. Januar 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Dann musst Du wohl nochmal Deine Signatur überarbeiten ^^ Wer bis heute noch nicht geschnallt hat, dass man bei 1&1 auch nur Billigleistung für Billigpreis bekommt, muss mit sowas eigentlich rechnen ohne sich dann auch noch aufzuregen. Das dann noch gepaart mit der miserablen Realm-Performance - eine wahrlich mörderische Combo!




1&1 ist auch nicht besser/schlechter als alle anderen. bin seid 2005 kunde bei 1&1 , seid letztem Jahr komplett bei 1&1 nie probleme und wenn doch sehr fixe hilfe und das auch um 24 Uhr nachts am wochenende insofern


----------



## Sensisa (23. Januar 2009)

leute, bin seit eben auch wieder auf meinem hauptrealm. bei denen wos noch net geht, habt noch ein bisschen geduld, wenns bei mir und anderen wieder geht, klappts bei euch auch bald wieder. wünsch euch noch nen schönen tag. cu


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Januar 2009)

So ich bin dann mal weiter leveln. Naxx ich komme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spass euch allen!


----------



## Mirage001 (23. Januar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> So ich bin dann mal weiter leveln. Naxx ich komme.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




So ich fahr jetzt heim....dann wird die Jacke in die Ecke geknallt, 20 Liter Kaffee gekocht und die Tür verbarrikadiert.....der Rechner angeschmissen und auf den Einloggbildschirm geklotzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich hoff mal das ich nicht der Einzige bin, der NICHT ins Spiel kommt....



bb und schönes WE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gr-storm (23. Januar 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> 1&1 ist auch nicht besser/schlechter als alle anderen. bin seid 2005 kunde bei 1&1 , seid letztem Jahr komplett bei 1&1 nie probleme und wenn doch sehr fixe hilfe und das auch um 24 Uhr nachts am wochenende insofern



.... ganz genau. Ich habe schon mit einigen ISP Erfahrungen sammeln können. Einen großen Unterschied im Service gibt es nicht. Sofern es jetzt wieder läuft bin ich froh auch wenn es noch Seiten gibt die noch nicht erreichbar sind (aber Login und WoW-Europe gottsei Dank nicht dazugehören).

Scheinbar hat es doch etwas geholfen, daß sich so viele bei der tech-Hotline von 1&1 gemeldet haben.


----------



## Laura77 (23. Januar 2009)

Arygos geht bei mir seit ner Weile wieder,

wenn ich mal ne Verbindung habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab tagsüber regelmäßig Abbrüche nach 20 SEKUNDEN!
Abends geht es manchmal sogar 2 Stunden
Störung vor einer Woche bei 1&1 gemeldet.
Habe vorhin nachdem ich nach erfolgreichem einloggen bei wow gleich wieder Abbruch des DSL gehabt.
Anruf bei 1&1
_..ist in Arbeit...._
Frage ob er weiss an was es liegt
_wenn ich das wüsste_
wielange dauert das noch?
_keine Ahnung_
meine Antwort: ich bereue es zutiefst zu 1&1 gewechselt zu haben.

Dazu muss ich sagen ich bin schon ein paar Jahre dort, aber erst die letzten 2-3 Monate ist es immer schlimmer geworden.

Seltsamerweise hab ich seit dem Anruf ne konstante Verbindung
Muss noch bis Oktober 2010 ausharren bis mein Vertrag ausläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laura77 (23. Januar 2009)

Arygos geht bei mir seit ner Weile wieder,

wenn ich mal ne Verbindung habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab tagsüber regelmäßig Abbrüche nach 20 SEKUNDEN!
Abends geht es manchmal sogar 2 Stunden
Störung vor einer Woche bei 1&1 gemeldet.
Habe vorhin nachdem ich nach erfolgreichem einloggen bei wow gleich wieder Abbruch des DSL gehabt.
Anruf bei 1&1
_..ist in Arbeit...._
Frage ob er weiss an was es liegt
_wenn ich das wüsste_
wielange dauert das noch?
_keine Ahnung_
meine Antwort: ich bereue es zutiefst zu 1&1 gewechselt zu haben.

Dazu muss ich sagen ich bin schon ein paar Jahre dort, aber erst die letzten 2-3 Monate ist es immer schlimmer geworden.
Muss noch bis Oktober 2010 ausharren bis mein Vertrag ausläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seltsamerweise hab ich seit dem Anruf eine konstante Verbindung

upps..doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loretos (23. Januar 2009)

Nabend

bin auch gerade von der Arbeit nach hause gekommen.
Log geht IP überprüft = immer noch ne 95.xxx.......
Da haben sie das Problem wohl gelöst.
Dachte erst das sie alle umrouten aber da ja die 95iger jetzt laufen gehe ich davon aus das das Problem gefixt wurde und nicht nur verschoben :-)
In diesem Sinne allen ein schönes WE

Gruß
von Arygos


----------



## bcm4web (23. Januar 2009)

also bei mir in rostock geht seit heute nachmittag alles wieder ordnungsgemäß


----------



## Beaster (24. Januar 2009)

So meine Lieben auch bei mir funtzt wieder alles naja wenn nicht diese "planmäßigen" Wartungsarbeiten wären, hehe ist ja schon fast Lustig.
Nun ja in diesem Sinne 
Gruß @ all
Euer Beaster


----------



## Zentron (24. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ihr helden solltet es vielleicht mal im offi forum (technik) schreiben. was wollt ihr im buffed forum mit dem thread erreichen?



Na Du bist wohl der ganz große Experte, wenn du das Thema mal ganz gelesen hättest dann würdest du solche unqualifizierten Antworten nicht schreiben.
Das liegt nich an Blizzard, sonder an 1&1. 1&1 hat Probleme die Pakete für Onlinegames durchzuleiten, dies steht übrigens auch im !6! Forum uns auf der Supportseite.
Also brauch das nicht ins Technickforum bei Blizz.


----------



## Pujan1 (26. Januar 2009)

Meine IP beginnt mit 77 und ich komme aus Berlin. Nun meine Frage, da es ja anscheinend bei vielen Leuten wieder funktioniert wollte ich wissen, ob ich die einzige Person bin, die das Problem noch hat oder es noch andere mit dem Problem gibt. Wenn nicht, hätte ich gerne, was eine große(ich weiß!) Bitte wäre, eine Liste von alternativen Problemen und Lösungen.
Vielen, vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Fumacilla (26. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir ging es erst, nachdem ich ne neue Firmware update aufn Router gezogen habe und das Ding dann neu gestartet hatte.

Schonmal nen Update versucht?Bei mir ging es sofort wieder...


----------



## Pujan1 (26. Januar 2009)

Ich habs bei meiner Fritzbox getestet, die sagt dass es kein aktuelleres Update gibt *Heul*


----------



## Fumacilla (26. Januar 2009)

Und nen simpler Neustart oder 2?


----------



## Pujan1 (26. Januar 2009)

mehrmals...


----------

